# BLD Race Thread (3BLD, 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD)



## T1_M0 (May 5, 2017)

I'm gonna start a 3BLD race to sub x. Format of this is little unclear, because 3BLD (and bigBLD) in general or in competitions is whole different than any other event. When you base your results in a single rather than average, you really only need one success out of three. On the other hand, average could measure one's consistency better. The question is: which one measures one's real level better?

First I'm starting a poll and when I have some votes about the best format, I'll start the race. The format can of course be changed in later rounds if some option is found out to be more popular.

OPTIONS
*#1* Every week, 3 rounds are held (i.e 1a, 1b, 1c). Every round you do a mean of 3 and only the best attempt is count. You set your goal to sub-x and you need to get sub-x single 5 rounds in a row (if you start from 1a, you would graduate in round 2b with 5 successes). No average is count, measures one's competition performance. If you get one failed round, you will lose your streak (not so good thing).

*#2 *Every week, 3 rounds are held. So you do a mean of 3 three times per week, just like in the option 1. The best single is count from every round. However, the rounds are not considered to be individual. You take mean/average out of the three singles you get (1 from every round) and that is your score for that week. This allows some worse rounds for you, but you still can get the average sub x. You'll need at least 3 weeks to graduate. This is my personal preference.

*#3 *Every week, you do an average of 12. You count the average of 50% the attempts, so 6 DNF:s are allowed. The average of the best 6 is your score for the week, that has to be sub x for 3 weeks in a row. This format can measure one's consistency better, because you need to have 50% successes instead of 33%. So more attempts are count towards the final result. Slightly more work with counting the results. 

Please vote your favourite, and we can get this race going. If you choose "other", please clarify in the comments, which would be your suggestion for the format. You can freely discuss the formats in the comments.


----------



## Gold Cuber (May 5, 2017)

I am learning Blindfold So i am going to be doing Getting to Sub-DNF. i will try once the scrambles are put up, please do #3


----------



## T1_M0 (May 5, 2017)

Thanks for voting, I'm starting the race today with format #3. Feel free to keep on voting if you wish to make changes. 

@FastCubeMaster Did you have some suggestion for the format?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 5, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Thanks for voting, I'm starting the race today with format #3. Feel free to keep on voting if you wish to make changes.
> 
> @FastCubeMaster Did you have some suggestion for the format?


Sorry I misread and shouldna pressed other. Ive read it through and changed


----------



## T1_M0 (May 5, 2017)

Ok, I think this is clear, by now I'm the only one who prefers singles. Still, keep on voting!


----------



## T1_M0 (May 5, 2017)

*Round 1

Scrambles*
1. F R F B L F2 L' D' F2 D' R2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 F' R2 
2. D2 F D2 F' U2 L2 B' F' L2 U2 L' D U F D2 B2 R' U' R 
3. B2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 D B2 R D U F' L D L2 R B R2 D 
4. F2 R D2 U2 B2 R D2 B2 D2 R' D' B L R2 F2 D' B' L R' U2 R 
5. D2 F' B' U' D' L' D2 F2 D' F' L2 U B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 
6. F' L2 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 F L2 B D' U' B' L F D' L2 R B' D' 
7. L2 D' U' L2 R2 U L2 F2 D B2 R2 F D2 R2 F' U' L2 R' F2 D 
8. L U' R' F' U L B' R' F U D2 F2 D' F2 L2 D B2 D' F2 D' 
9. D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 U' R' F' U' L' D2 F2 U' B F2 U 
10. R' F2 L D2 R F2 R' U2 R F2 U' B2 R' B' F' D R2 U2 R U 
11. F2 R' B2 R' U2 L2 B2 U2 R' F2 R F U' R2 B D' R D R2 D2 B 
12. R2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 F L' U F' R D' L2 F U' B2 

*Rules*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the average of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing the average. Set your goal, when you beat the goal three weeks in a row, you graduate and may set a new goal. Please include your method (edges/corners) in your post as well.

Planning to set the new round every Friday. Good luck at blindsolving!


----------



## Riddler97 (May 5, 2017)

In terms of a goal, I'd be happy with anything sub-1:15

1. 58.41 
2. DNF(1:18.80) 
3. 1:08.04 
4. 1:17.79 
5. 1:22.63 
6. 1:45.68 
7. 1:07.31 
8. (57.82) 
9. 1:24.63 
10. 1:24.51 
11. DNF(1:02.24) 
12. (DNF(1:16.85)) 

57.82, 58.41, 1:07.31, 1:08.04, 1:17.79, 1:22.63 = 1:08.66 mean

2 sub-1 solves is a very nice surprise 

EDIT: M2/OP


----------



## T1_M0 (May 5, 2017)

And one thing more: it would be nice to include your method as well (edges/corners)


----------



## mark49152 (May 5, 2017)

Race to sub 1:10.

I scrambled in my solving orientation. Also assuming the score is mean of best 50% without removing best and worst of those.

DNF, (1:22.76), 1:15.75, DNF, DNF, 1:16.92, 1:09.06, 1:07.11, DNF, 1:13.32, 1:21.01, DNF = 1:13.86 mean.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 5, 2017)

First, I think you ended this survey way too quickly

Second, Would you consider changing this thread from "3bld race" to just a general "bld race" and include 4bld, 5bld, and multi?


----------



## T1_M0 (May 5, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> First, I think you ended this survey way too quickly
> 
> Second, Would you consider changing this thread from "3bld race" to just a general "bld race" and include 4bld, 5bld, and multi?


I've not ended anything, the poll is still up and I've said all the time that I'm open for changes. If another format will outnumber the current one by votes, I'll consider changing it. 

And I can consider including other bld events if you don't want to host them or something. I just thought it would be clearer to have an own thread for 3bld.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 5, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> I've not ended anything, the poll is still up and I've said all the time that I'm open for changes. If another format will outnumber the current one by votes, I'll consider changing it.
> 
> And I can consider including other bld events if you don't want to host them or something. I just thought it would be clearer to have an own thread for 3bld.


I don't know if there is enough interest in these events to warrant a completely seperate thread. However, I think a lot of people who compete in 4bld/5bld/multi will also compete in 3bld, so I think it would be convenient to have all of them in the same place. You could put them in for a week or two and if you don't get enough participants you could remove them


----------



## T1_M0 (May 5, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> I don't know if there is enough interest in these events to warrant a completely seperate thread. However, I think a lot of people who compete in 4bld/5bld/multi will also compete in 3bld, so I think it would be convenient to have all of them in the same place. You could put them in for a week or two and if you don't get enough participants you could remove them


I'll start hosting them, but not yet this week, have to get the 3bld going on properly first.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 5, 2017)

Round 1
Goal: sub-2:00
Method: M2/OP with some comms

(DNF), 2:25.82, 1:46.98, 1:56.25, (DNF), 2:35.84, 1:44.23, 2:17.36, (DNF), (DNF), (DNF), (3:05.53) = 2:07.75


----------



## Gold Cuber (May 8, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> I'll start hosting them, but not yet this week, have to get the 3bld going on properly first.


Even though it is not starting this week, is it ok if I do 2x2 BLD whilst I am learning to do 3BLD? I am still doing Sub-DNF.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 8, 2017)

Gold Cuber said:


> Even though it is not starting this week, is it ok if I do 2x2 BLD whilst I am learning to do 3BLD? I am


Hey, go ahead, just move to 3BLD as soon as possible.


----------



## Gold Cuber (May 8, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Hey, go ahead, just move to 3BLD as soon as possible.


 sure


----------



## T1_M0 (May 8, 2017)

*Round 1
Race to sub-2
M2/OP
*
2:22.83, (DNF), 1:56.62, (DNF), (2:50.05), 2:19.77, 2:16.88, 1:40.73, (2:48.84), 2:44.24, (DNF), (DNF) = *2:13.51
*
I had sooo hard time with the memo, I had to review so carefully every time.


----------



## lejitcuber (May 8, 2017)

Goal: Sub 1:05
DNF, 1:01.96, 1:10.33+, DNF, (1:26.88), 1:26.48, 55.84, 51.99, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:11.56 = 1:06.36
M2/OP


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 10, 2017)

Round 1
*Goal: *Sub-1:30
*Method:* OP/Advanced M2/3Style
*Average:* 1:38.77

Time List :

*1. *DNF(2:02.45)
*2.* 2:30.16
*3.* *1:24.80
4.* *1:54.32
5.1:43.81
6.* DNF(2:45.34)
*7.* *1:34.66
8.* 1:55.93
*9.* *1:48.62
10.* *1:26.42
11.* DNF(2:14.77)
*12.* 2:06.23


----------



## Meneghetti (May 10, 2017)

This is fun 
Out of those 3 options, I like the third one better, but I voted "other".
I think taking an average of 6 times out of 12 is too much. I'd rather use an average of the 3 or 4 best singles out of those 12.
I guess 3/12 would allow us not to worry that much about being safe, which I think is great for practice sessions, where you should be pushing your memo and stuff... and 4/12 would give us the same 33% success rate required in official comps, which would be cool too.

--
*Round 1
Goal:* Sub-30
*Method:* 3-Style
*Mean of best 6:* 27.58

1. *28.44*
2. DNF(30.96)
3. *25.94*
4. *30.05*
5. 32.64
6. DNF(38.22) 
7. *27.29* 
8. *29.67 * 
9. *24.05* 
10. DNF(31.44) 
11. DNF(37.86) 
12. DNF(34.59)


----------



## T1_M0 (May 12, 2017)

Round 1 Results


Thanks for everyone for competing! I'll be updating the full results here (Google Sheets).

Round 2
It's time to get other blindfolded events going on as well.
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing the average. Set your goal, when you beat the goal three weeks in a row, you graduate and may set a new goal. Please include your method (edges/corners) in your post as well.


Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. F' U2 B' L2 F' D2 F L2 R2 B' L F' R2 D U R D' B L D' L' 
2. D L2 B2 D' R2 U L2 D' U' F2 U' F' U2 F2 R F R F2 D U R  
3. D' L2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D' R2 D' U' L U' L' R' U2 F' D B' D F'  
4. L2 D R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U L2 D2 L2 R U' L2 B2 F L' F L2 B R'  
5. B' D2 L2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 R' B' D' B R' D2 R2 D' L2  
6. R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U R2 D L2 F2 L2 B' D' B2 L' B U L F R' U'  
7. R2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 F D' R B2 L D2 U' L2 U' F'  
8. U2 R' F L2 D' R' F2 B R L2 D2 R2 F2 B R2 B U2 R2 B' D2  
9. F2 L' B L U' B' D' F D R' U2 L B2 U2 B2 L D2 R F2 D2  
10. U2 B2 L' R2 D2 F2 R F2 D2 F2 R B' D' U2 R' U' F2 L B U' F2  
11. L2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' U' F L B' L2 F2 R' D U2 F'  
12. L' D2 L' R' F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R' U' L2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 L F 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Following WCA rules for them. Compete 3 attempts per week, the best one counts.


Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. Fw' R B2 Rw2 Fw' L R U2 B' R' Fw' Uw L' Rw' B R2 D' Uw L B Fw' F Uw2 F' R2 F2 D U2 Rw2 R2 Uw F' U' B' R2 F' L' Uw B F 
2. Rw2 Uw B Fw' L B' Rw D F2 U' Fw U2 R2 D2 U' R B' F Rw2 B Fw2 Uw' Rw' F2 U Rw2 Fw' Rw F2 D2 Rw' D2 Uw U' Rw' D2 Uw2 B2 Uw R' 
3. Rw' D' Fw2 D R' Fw2 Rw R2 F' L D Uw U R Uw2 U2 F2 D2 U' L Rw D F2 L' Rw' B2 F Uw' Rw Uw' L2 Rw2 Uw' U2 F2 U F2 Rw R2 Uw2





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. Dw2 L' R2 Bw2 Lw' Dw2 Uw' U2 B2 F' R2 Bw2 R' Fw' Dw' Uw2 U Bw2 Dw R F' D2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 U' Lw' Dw Lw2 Bw2 L F L' R Dw' Uw' Rw' Dw L2 Rw' B Rw' Dw' B2 U Fw F Lw' Fw2 F' Lw' Rw D' U B Lw Dw' Lw R2 Bw2 
2. B2 D' Dw Uw L' Lw' Rw' D2 B' R' Bw D' B2 Bw2 L2 R' Bw' D Dw Bw' L' B' Bw2 Fw Lw2 Fw2 L' Rw R Dw Uw' L' Lw R2 Bw' F D2 Bw' F L' Dw' B Rw' Bw2 Fw' L2 Fw R Fw2 U L2 Bw' L' B2 U' Lw F D U L2 
3. Uw2 Fw' F' D2 Uw' Lw D2 Uw' L2 Fw L Rw2 B Bw2 Fw2 Dw' B2 U' B' Fw F U Lw' Fw' R2 Dw L F2 R2 D Dw2 Bw F Dw' U B2 Rw' Bw2 R2 Fw' R D2 Dw U' R2 F2 D Dw L' R2 D F' L2 B D' Uw Rw U2 Rw2 Dw2



*MBLD*
Generate the amount of scrambles you wish using Mark2. Set your goal in WCA points (solved cubes - unsolved cubes).
_____________

New round up every Friday. Good luck at blindsolving! 
And again, full results can be found here


----------



## mark49152 (May 12, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> EDIT @mark49152 I didn't mean to put a method for you there since you didn't specify it, but it seems like I did. Was it a good guess or a bad guess?


M2/3style.

Should/can we scramble in our solving orientation? I prefer to do that for BLD because it makes it easier to discuss interesting scrambles with others.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 12, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> M2/3style.
> 
> Should/can we scramble in our solving orientation? I prefer to do that for BLD because it makes it easier to discuss interesting scrambles with others.


Fixed! And the orientation doesn't really matter for me but I think most of us scramble using wca orientation, including me. So that's what I'd prefer it but if you'd like to be able to discuss with someone else, go ahead and use your solving orientation. Nothing is strict here, you're here for yourselves.


----------



## Riddler97 (May 12, 2017)

3BLD - sub-1:15

1. DNF(1:03.22)
2. 1:27.88
3. *1:01.87 *
4. *1:10.41 *
5. 1:45.47
6. DNF(1:33.55)
7. *1:25.11*
8. *1:01.47*
9. 1:42.65
10. *1:20.27*
11. *1:23.52 *
12. DNF(1:28.39)

*1:13.77 mean*

4BLD - sub-5

1. DNF (4:48.23 [1:56])
2. *5:48.87 [2:43.10]*
3. 6:43.47 [3:23.15]

5BLD - sub-10

1. DNF (13:58.44 [6:06]) - really slow for me, and not even close to being solved, not sure what happened.
2. DNF (11:53.28 [4:38])
3. DNF - messed up memo so bad I just gave up.

MBLD - 15+ points

*16/17 56:34.88 [34:44]
*
So close... I missed one single corner target in my memo, so was left with an even number of edges and an odd number of corners on one cube.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 12, 2017)

*Round 2

3BLD
Race to sub-2
Average: 2:00.09*
(DNF), 2:01.20, (DNF), 1:54.62, 1:59.21, (DNF), 2:04.50, 1:46.91, (DNF), 2:14.13, (DNF), (2:14.80)

No, nonono, nooo... Worst luck ever! If I had done couple seconds better time on the last one, I would've even made the goal. Need to get out of this struggling.

*4BLD
Race to sub-10*
DNF, 11:27.24 (PB), DNF (10:25, 2 centers)

I should push my memo clearly under 5 minutes. I also need to work with my center execution. I have a comp in three weeks and I'm really focusing on blindsolving there.

*MBLD
Race to 8
*
8/8 in 46:45

Heyy, first real success for me (previous pb was 5/6). I was planning to set the goal to 6 points but now that I succeeded, of course I try to keep it up! I really don't need so safe and slow memo than I do now, so I think I'm very capable of trying maybe 10 cubes. The problem is that only cubes I have left are Shengshou and Shengshou 46mm, which I'm not very comfortable doing with. Again time to get some new cubes!


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 12, 2017)

Round 2

*Goal: *Sub-1:30
*Method:* OP/Advanced M2/3Style
*Average:* 1:33.16

Time List :

*1. *DNF(2:49.13)
*2.* DNF(1:14.47)
*3. *DNF(2:02.20)
*4. *DNF(1:56.02)
*5. 1:06.44
6. 1:56.64
7. 1:20.33
8. 1:35.02
9. 1:30.76
10. *DNF (2:35.87)
*11.* *1:49.81
12.* 2:00.79

Very very happy with this result! Beat my PB Single, Mo3 and Ao5! Onwards we goooo!

Edit: Fixed the average. I had miscalculated, lol


----------



## T1_M0 (May 12, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Round 2
> 
> *Goal: *Sub-1:30
> *Method:* OP/Advanced M2/3Style
> ...


I calculated 1:33.16 average from these times, do you have a typo there?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 12, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> I calculated 1:33.16 average from these times, do you have a typo there?



Oh, damn. You're absolutely right. I must have miscalculated something there. Thanks for letting me know! Will edit the post now.


----------



## TDM (May 13, 2017)

Round 2

*Goal: *Sub-2:00
*Method: *Orozco/Orozco
*Average: *2:18.32

DNF(2:38.63), 3:01.02, DNF(2:19.98), *1:49.59, 1:57.32*, DNF(2:27.02), *2:44.39, 2:25.69, 2:16.20*, DNF(2:35.29), *2:36.73*, DNF(3:32.17)

Started including some corner tricks over the last day or two. My accuracy's gone down a lot since; my corner accuracy was pretty much 100% before.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 13, 2017)

Would you prefer multi-blind (maybe 5bld too) to be 3 weeks in a row or 2 out of 3 to graduate (or something else)? I was just thinking that for the longer events would be better if one fail is allowed since it's much harder to keep it up. Just asking your opinion


----------



## mark49152 (May 13, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Would you prefer multi-blind (maybe 5bld too) to be 3 weeks in a row or 2 out of 3 to graduate (or something else)? I was just thinking that for the longer events would be better if one fail is allowed since it's much harder to keep it up. Just asking your opinion


IMHO, 2 out of 3 is not enough to consider yourself sub-X. For MBLD it's OK as is; for 5BLD it would be good to take best of 5 each week instead of bo3 since DNF rates are higher.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 13, 2017)

2 out of 3 attempts for Multi-Blind.

Also, I suppose we would also set out own goals in terms of score and time as well? 



T1_M0 said:


> Would you prefer multi-blind (maybe 5bld too) to be 3 weeks in a row or 2 out of 3 to graduate (or something else)? I was just thinking that for the longer events would be better if one fail is allowed since it's much harder to keep it up. Just asking your opinion [/QUOTE


----------



## T1_M0 (May 14, 2017)

I think I'll change 4bld and 5bld into bo5. All events are going to be three weeks in a row OR 4 out of 5. And yes, you may set also time goals for multi. Still experimenting.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 14, 2017)

How did I not find this thread earlier!


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 14, 2017)

That is interesting.
Round 2
3BLD goal: sub-40
Method: 3-style
1. (59.43)
2. 44.58
3. (DNF)
4. 46.12
5. (DNF(29.56)) // 
6. (DNF)
7. (1:07.91)
8. 49.71
9. 36.50
10. 34.39
11. (DNF)
12. 40.07
Mo6: 41.89

4BLD goal: sub-3
Method: 3-style corners/improvising comms for centers/Turbo+comms for wings
1. 3:41.72
2. 3:37.52
3. DNF
Bo3: 3:37.52

5BLD goal: sub-8
Method: 3-style/Turbo+comms(midges and wings)
1. DNF
2. DNF
3. DNF(8:58) //By two t-centers and two x-centers
Bo3: DNF

MBLD goal: 21+ points
1. DNF


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 14, 2017)

Is there only one mbld attempt?


----------



## T1_M0 (May 14, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> Is there only one mbld attempt?


Yes, at least for now. You can suggest changes, of course, as it's the first round going on.


----------



## mark49152 (May 15, 2017)

Round 2

3BLD goal sub-1:10
(1:27.05), DNF, DNF, 1:09.88, 56.65, (1:15.76), (1:22.14), 54.32, 1:05.61, 1:08.25, 1:13.69, (2:05.58) = 1:04.73

4BLD goal sub-5:30
DNF (5:52), 5:23.12, 5:44.56


----------



## Meneghetti (May 15, 2017)

*Round 2
Goal:* Sub-30
*Method:* 3-Style
*Mean of best 6:* 28.23

1. DNF(36.22)
2. DNF(42.63) 
*3. 24.03* 
*4. 27.23 *
5. DNF(33.67)
6. 34.13 
7. 34.72 
*8. 32.95 
9. 26.65 
10. 27.91 *
11. DNF(30.78) 
*12. 30.59*


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 15, 2017)

I will join the competition next week once finals are over. For this week though I guess I can admire all of your times


----------



## newtonbase (May 17, 2017)

*Round 2
Goal:* Sub-2 mins
*Method:* OP/M2
*Mean of best 6:* DNF
2:13.08
DNF
DNF
DNF
1:54.20
DNF
DNF
1:45.98
1:43.50
DNF
DNF
2:51.25

Oh dear


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 17, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> *Round 2
> Goal:* Sub-2 mins
> *Method:* OP/M2
> *Mean of best 6:* DNF
> ...


Usually that's what my ao12s look like except instead of 5 successes it would be 2 or 3


----------



## pinser (May 17, 2017)

Round 2

4BLD goal: Sub-5
Method: Bad comms
1. DNF(4:52.19)
2. DNF(6:06.52)
3. DNF(4:24.19)
Bo3: DNF

5BLD goal: Sub-12
Method: Bad comms
1. DNF(10:14.03)
2. 13:09.06
3. DNF
Bo3: 13:09.06


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 17, 2017)

Goals: hmm. I don't have a goal in times or so. I'll compete anyway 
Using mainly comms for 3-bld, for bigger only comms.

3BLD: DNF(1:41.73)[44.32], 2:18.34[1:22.12], 1:09.33[23.62], 1:31.29[29.78], DNF(1:40.13)[27.38], DNF(2:02.50)[48.37], DNF(1:41.33)[43.17], 1:22.88[36.40], 1:02.90[25.50], 1:38.79[59.67], 1:43.21[55.42], DNF(1:34.18)[35.28]

4BLD: 7:10.59[3:41.93] 
5BLD:


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 19, 2017)

Round 2

3BLD:
Race to sub-2:00
Method: M2/OP (some comms)
1:35.10, 1:39.81, 1:23.68, (DNF), 1:19.56, (DNF), (DNF), 1:46.81, 1:46.49, (DNF), (2:02.20), (DNF) = 1:35.24 (1/3)


4BLD:
Race to sub-9:00
Method: U2/r2/OP (some comms)
DNF, DNF, 9:31.87 = 9:31.87 (0/3)

5BLD:
Race to sub-20
Method: U2/r2/m2/OP (some comms)
22:55.83, DNF, DNF = 22:55.83 (0/3)

MBLD: 
Race to 10+
Method: M2/OP (some comms)
10/10 (49:31) (1/3)


----------



## T1_M0 (May 19, 2017)

Round 2 Results

Thanks for everyone for competing! Overall results can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events moved to different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes. 

Nice job @Riddler97 and @Meneghetti, only one away from graduating in 3BLD!

Round 3
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. Try to include your method in your post as well. This round: added attempts to 4BLD, 5BLD and MBLD.
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing the average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. U' B2 L2 F2 L D B' R U F' L2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 D F2 D' 
2. U2 F' L2 F L2 D2 B' L2 B2 R2 B' U' F' L D' U2 F' L D' R B 
3. D R2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L' F' L B' L2 D L' F2 L' D2 
4. L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 D' R F2 L2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 D B' 
5. R' D2 R D2 F2 D2 L' B2 F2 R' U' L2 R D' F R B L2 D2 R' 
6. L F2 D2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 R B2 R' B R' D U2 L U' B F2 R' 
7. F B' U' R2 B2 U L F' U' B L2 B D2 F2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 
8. B' D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 B R2 U' R2 U L' R F' L' F L' F 
9. L D2 L' B2 D2 U2 L2 R' U2 B2 U' B' U2 F' D R F L B 
10. F2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 D B2 D' B2 R' B2 L F' R D U2 R' U R2 B 
11. R2 F2 D U R2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 U' L' D2 R2 F' D L2 B D' U R' 
12. R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 B' U F2 L' F2 D2 F R' B' F 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. F L2 F' Uw2 F L B2 Fw F D2 B2 Rw2 B F2 L' R2 Fw' F2 L Uw F' R2 F L R Fw' Rw2 Fw' R' Uw' F' D2 B' F D' B' F' R Fw' Uw'
2. Uw2 B F' U2 B' Uw B2 Fw2 Rw U2 F D' B' U2 Fw2 F2 L2 B' F2 L' Fw' F2 L2 R D2 U2 L2 D2 R B2 L R Uw' U2 R' D2 Uw' Rw2 R B'
3. R Uw' U2 B' Uw2 L2 B L' Uw B2 Uw' Rw' U' B Fw U F' D2 Uw U2 R' F2 D' Rw R D2 U2 Rw Uw2 L2 F U2 Rw' D2 Fw' D F L' Rw U2
4. R D2 L' F' R2 B' D2 R2 B' Fw' F2 R2 B2 D2 Rw2 U' L Uw' U B' Rw2 D' F L' B U' R2 D U2 B2 L' B' F2 Rw2 B2 F2 Rw' R2 B' Fw
5. Uw2 Rw2 U' Fw2 D Fw2 Rw U F2 Uw' L2 U' L Uw' U L' Uw U L2 R' D' L D' Uw' U B F' R2 D B' Rw R2 Fw Rw Fw L' R' Fw2 Uw2 Rw





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. U2 L' Lw' Uw' Rw2 B D U' Rw2 F' D Dw2 Fw Rw' R2 B' Bw2 R' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 R D2 Fw L2 R B2 Lw' Rw2 D2 Dw2 Fw D' U2 Bw' F' Lw' Fw2 Dw' Uw' U2 Fw2 R2 Uw Bw2 Rw' D' Dw2 U2 R2 Uw Rw' B D Dw2 R' F U2 Fw2 Rw
2. Dw' Fw D Bw Fw' F' U' Rw R D2 Bw F2 U Lw' U' L' D' Fw2 Dw' L2 D' Uw U B Dw2 F' R D' R' Fw F' Dw F Uw' U' B' Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 U' R2 D R' Uw' Fw2 F Uw Bw2 Lw Uw' U' B' Dw Uw' Rw' Uw2 L Dw L U'
3. D L2 Dw2 Lw' F2 Uw' U' F2 R' Dw' L' B2 Uw' L Lw B Lw2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 U' L R2 Bw Fw F2 Lw' R' Bw2 Fw' F Uw2 Rw' R B D B' F' D F' R2 Uw' U Fw L2 Bw U2 F2 R' Dw' B' Rw R' Bw Uw2 Bw2 Lw' D Dw2
4. Rw2 R Bw' Dw' Lw B2 Bw2 U2 Bw U' Fw2 D2 L Dw2 Uw' Rw2 Fw L' B' R Dw Rw' Fw' U2 Lw' U2 Bw' D2 Dw2 L' R2 B2 Bw U' Bw Fw F' Dw2 Fw2 D L Lw2 Bw' D2 U' L2 Rw2 B' Rw R2 D Bw2 U' Lw F D2 R D' Lw' B
5. D' U' Fw2 Dw2 Uw' U' L' Lw2 Rw B L2 Fw Lw' Rw D' Dw2 Fw' Uw2 Bw Uw Fw2 D Rw D Uw2 B D' R Fw' D2 Fw2 D2 Lw2 Rw2 F2 Uw' Bw Fw2 U' B' Bw Rw Dw' Rw Dw Rw' Uw U' Bw Fw2 R' U' Lw R2 Dw B Bw' Fw' Dw2 Uw'



*MBLD*
Generate the amount of scrambles you wish using Mark2. Preferably set your goal in WCA points (solved cubes - unsolved cubes). You may also set other goals (like time) but keep it simple! 1 hour time limit.

You can do two attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result.
_____________

New round up every Friday. Good luck at blindsolving! 
And again, full results can be found here


----------



## mark49152 (May 19, 2017)

Thanks - but you missed my 3BLD result!


----------



## T1_M0 (May 19, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Thanks - but you missed my 3BLD result!


Will be fixed soon!


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 19, 2017)

Round 3

*Goal: *Sub-1:30
*Method:* OP/Advanced M2/3Style
*Average:* 1:26.90

Time List :

*1*. 1:34.58
*2*. 1:50.06 (DNF) 
*3*. 1:20.77
*4*. 1:38.79
*5*. 1:46.35
*6*. 1:24.62
*7*. 1:26.84 (DNF) 
*8*. 1:26.20
*9*. 1:50.93
*10*. 1:33.00 (DNF) 
*11*. 1:17.04
*12*. 2:03.87 (DNF) 

Hopefully I didn't mess up the math this time, LOL.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 19, 2017)

Round 3
3BLD Goal: Sub-40
Method: 3-style
1. (DNF)
2. 34.57
3. 44.85
4. (DNF)
5. 40.31
6. (DNF)
7. 37.60
8. (DNF)
9. 39.67
10. (DNF)
11. 44.04
12. (DNF)
Mob6: 40,17
Too many DNFs today. Almost reached my goal .

4BLD Goal: Sub-3:30 //Changed my goal, Sub-3 is too far
Methods: same as in round 2
1. DNF(3:17)
2. 4:26.68
3. DNF
4. DNF
5. 3:21.59 [1:17 memo]
Best: 3:21.59 //yay

5BLD Goal: Sub-8 Methods: same
1. DNF
2. 7:28.38[4:15.17] //Awful memo, good execution.
3. DNF
4. DNF(6:43.50[2:38.89]) //by two t-centers and two wings
5. DNF
Best: 7:28.38 //the goal is achieved. My accuracy is really bad today, but overall I am happy.

MBLD goal: 21 points
1. 18/23 1:00:00
2. 18/23 57:34 [37:39]
Best: 18/23(13 points) 57:34 // Very close DNFs


----------



## TDM (May 19, 2017)

Round 3

*Event:* 3BLD
*Goal: *Sub-2:00
*Method: *Orozco/Orozco
*Average: *~

DNF(2:36.59), 2:31.78, DNF(2:52.51), 2:06.48, DNF(3:06.91)

Might get onto multi if I have time, who knows.


----------



## Riddler97 (May 19, 2017)

3BLD (1:15)

1. DNF(1:17.95)
2. 2:00.81
3. *1:32.91 *
4. *1:04.70 *
5. DNF(1:41.45)
6. *1:26.01 *
7. *1:10.85 *
8. *1:14.23 *
9. *1:21.85 *
10. DNF(1:17.87)
11. DNF(1:37.29)
12. 1:47.43

*Mean = 1:18.48
*
4BLD (5:00)

1. 5:36.64 [2:09]
2. *5:24.71 [2:24]*
3. DNF(4:01.45) [1:50] - fastest attempt ever off by 4 wings, execution was ridiculously fast for me.
4. DNF(5:57.27) [2:45]
5. DNF(5:35.74) [2:27]

5BLD (10:00)

1. 9:47.53 [3:52.11]
2. *9:27.88 [3:54.66]
*
MBLD (15)

1. 16/20 54:32.51
2. *18/20 56:02.45*


----------



## Hssandwich (May 20, 2017)

Round 3:

3BLD
Goal: sub 1:10
1:16.78+, 1:19.20, DNF, 1:39.44, DNF, DNF, 59.06, 1:12.27, 1:17.21

Will continue later. I am INCREDIBLY rusty...

4BLD
Goal: sub 6
DNF(6:03.56)


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 21, 2017)

OK then  I'll set time goals: 1:15, 5:15, 12:40 for 3/4/5
3BLD: *1:32.60*


Spoiler: times



(DNF(1:59.85), 1:41.44[52.44], 1:51.88[1:02.02], 1:22.29[27.73], 1:28.17[35.87], 1:41.03[45.40], DNF(1:48.58)[1:08.68], 1:27.54[44.80], 2:35.56[1:23.01], 1:35.10[50.27], DNF(1:36.50)[44.92], DNF(1:37.68)[41.48])


4BLD: DNF (6:08: one 3-c backwards), DNF, *7:02.15*, DNF, DNF
5BLD: *14:01*, DNF [11:46]


----------



## T1_M0 (May 21, 2017)

*Round 3

3BLD (sub-2)*
DNF, DNF, 1:43.51, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:54.55, DNF, 2:50.02, DNF, 2:02.18, DNF //wtf

*4BLD (sub-10)*
DNF

*MBLD (8 pts)*
9/10 58:16 [44:55]


----------



## mark49152 (May 21, 2017)

Round 3

3BLD goal 1:10
DNF, 1:27.57, (1:29.10), 58.38, DNF, DNF, 1:09.81, DNF, 1:10.15, 1:03.42, 1:10.42, (2:08.48) = 1:09.95 ... 

4BLD goal 5:30
6:16.93, 5:58.47, 6:14.30, DNF, 6:57.97

MBLD goal 16 pts
13/14 55:24


----------



## sqAree (May 21, 2017)

Round 3

Event: 3BLD
Goal: sub2:00
Method: M2/OP
Average: DNF

1. DNF(2:44.87)
2. *2:18.53*
3. DNF(2:20.66)
4. DNF(2:04.35)
5. *2:40.11*
6. DNF(3:11.69)
7. *2:06.78*
8. *7:58.42*
9. DNF(3:34.64)
10. DNF(3:15.09)
11. DNF(2:34.61)
12. DNF(2:15.68)

Haven't really done BLD in months, and it's visible. xD


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 23, 2017)

I'll join the MBLD race as well 

*Round: *3
*Goal*: 5 Points within the 50min limit. 
*Method*: OP/Advanced M2/3Style
*Result*: 5/5 in 51:56.35 [43:05.36]

First attempt of 5 cubes ever, DNF by standard but I'm happy with the result.

Took my time in memo and reviewed _a lot_ because some images were awkward and difficult to relate + on a newly included location, so a couple more attempts should eliminate this issue.

I really, really need better cubes. Used 2 Shengshou V1s and their horrible turning throws me off / slows me down.


----------



## Meneghetti (May 23, 2017)

OMG that was close lol

*Round 3
Goal:* Sub-30
*Method:* 3-Style
*Mean of best 6:* 29.70

*1. 34.25 
2. 28.32 
3. 31.33 
4. 27.35 *
5. DNF(31.32) 
6. DNF(31.50) 
7. 39.30 
8. DNF(31.37) 
*9. 29.06 *
10. DNF(28.26) 
*11. 27.89 *
12. DNF(58.17)


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 25, 2017)

Round 3

3BLD:
Race to sub-2:00
Method: M2/OP (some comms)
DNF, (1:42.17), (1:49.40), DNF, (1:50.08), DNF, DNF, (1:57.24), 2:55.88, (2:31.24), (2:26.08) = 2:02.70

4BLD:
Race to sub-9:00
Method: U2/r2/OP (some comms)
DNF, 9:54.73, 10:34.88, (8:49.05), DNS = 8:49.05

5BLD:
Race to sub-20:00
Method: U2/r2/m2/OP (some comms)
15:45.57(OMG)

MBLD: 
Race to 10+
Method: M2/OP (some comms)
9/12 (59:36)
9/12 (57:24)


----------



## Keroma12 (May 25, 2017)

I'll start doing all the events once I have more time, in about a month. For now, just Multi.

*Round 3*

*Multi*: 8/8 (18:39.21[11:38/7:01]), 8/9 (23:22.12[14:50/8:31]) = *8 points in 18:39.21*
Goal: Well my goal is to get n/n for n up to 20 and I'm currently working on 9, as you can see. So I guess my goal is 20/20? I can't think of any goal that really fits the "get it 3 weeks in a row to graduate" theme.
Method: M2/OP - will be switching over to corner comms soon enough.


----------



## pinser (May 25, 2017)

Round 3:

4BLD goal: Sub-5
Method: Comms
DNFed all 5 

5BLD goal: Sub-12
Method: Comms
1. DNF
2. DNF
*3. 9:11.27*
4. 10:36.56
5. DNF


----------



## mark49152 (May 25, 2017)

Keroma12 said:


> I can't think of any goal that really fits the "get it 3 weeks in a row to graduate" theme.


Yeah I was thinking the same thing today. I might do weekly attempts of N cubes where N is more than I can do in 1 hour today, with a goal of completing N/N within the time limit. But once I've succeeded, I am going to want to add more cubes, not waste time doing N week after week until three N/N in a row. For MBLD a single should be enough to graduate.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 26, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same thing today. I might do weekly attempts of N cubes where N is more than I can do in 1 hour today, with a goal of completing N/N within the time limit. But once I've succeeded, I am going to want to add more cubes, not waste time doing N week after week until three N/N in a row. For MBLD a single should be enough to graduate.


Yeah, that was what I was thinking last week, I'll let you choose completely own goals, that will be more race-like.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 26, 2017)

Round 3 Results

Thanks for everyone for competing! Results for round 3 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes. 

Congratulations @Meneghetti for being the first one to graduate in 3BLD!

Round 4
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. It'd be nice to include your method in your post as well. This round: MBLD goals are changed a bit.
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. L' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' B' U' B' D2 U2 F' L D2 F' U2 
2. L2 R B2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 R' U B R' U2 B D' F2 L2 F' R' 
3. R' U2 L U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R' U2 R2 B F D' R D F2 L B2 U 
4. D2 B' D2 R L2 F' R' F2 D F2 U2 L D2 B2 L B2 U2 L D2 L 
5. F L2 U2 B L2 F' D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 B' D' L' B L' D F D2 
6. U2 L2 U2 B R2 B' F U2 B F D' B' D2 U2 R' U L D U2 R' U2 
7. U B2 D L2 U' R2 U R2 U F2 U2 F' D2 L R2 U' F' U R2 B2 L 
8. B D2 U2 B2 F' U2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 L' F' U' B' R' F L D' R F2 
9. R D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 R2 B' U B' U2 L2 R2 B F2 L B 
10. L D2 L U2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 L' F' R U' F D' B L' R2 F2 
11. U F D R2 B L U2 F' B' L' D2 B U2 D2 B' D2 L2 B R2 L2 F 
12. R2 U' F' B' U F2 U F L D F2 L' U2 L D2 L F2 R F2 D2 F2 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. B D' Uw2 F Uw' U2 Fw' R Fw Uw2 B' F R Fw2 U R2 F' Uw Rw2 D' L2 F L' R U2 R' Fw' D' B2 U L2 Rw Uw' Rw B' R Uw F Rw R
2. L2 R2 B L' Rw R' D' U2 Rw F2 R' D' R2 U Rw2 U L Fw R' F D' Uw2 B2 R2 D Rw2 Fw' L R' D U B R2 B Fw2 F Uw U' Fw2 U2
3. Fw' L2 Fw2 U2 B L U2 L2 R B2 L2 Rw U B' F2 L B' L F2 L Fw F2 Rw' D' L2 R D B2 D2 Fw2 F2 Rw D' U2 R2 Uw F U2 Rw' R'
4. D L Uw Fw' F Uw R2 Fw' Uw' L D' L' Uw' L2 R B2 U Rw2 B2 D R2 B D' B Uw' U Fw Rw2 D2 Fw L2 B2 Uw2 U' L' D2 R Fw D F2
5. B' Fw2 L Uw' U2 Fw' L' B2 Fw' F D2 R2 Fw L Rw B2 Fw2 Uw2 L' Rw' D2 Rw R Uw2 R Uw' B' L' Uw Fw2 L Fw Rw2 D' Uw Fw2 L Rw' R2 U





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. L' Lw' Fw F Uw B Fw Lw R' B R' Fw' Dw Uw2 Rw Dw' F' D2 Lw2 R B2 D Dw2 B2 L' Lw R F' Lw Uw2 Rw2 Uw Bw' F Dw' B' D Uw2 Fw' F' U Bw' Lw2 D' Uw' L' Rw' D B' F2 Lw2 Rw2 D2 U2 L2 Uw2 Rw' R' Dw Bw
2. D F2 Dw Uw F' L' Uw2 U2 Lw2 R2 F' Dw' U2 R2 D' F Dw2 Lw' Rw' R' Fw' R D2 L2 Rw2 B2 D2 Uw Fw' U Lw Fw2 Rw' U' F' Dw Bw2 Rw' U B2 F2 L2 D F2 Uw U' Lw' Dw B' Fw' F Lw2 Bw' Fw U' Fw' L' R' B2 R2
3. R2 Uw' Bw F2 U' Bw2 F2 L2 Lw2 Rw' D' Bw L' Fw2 F' Uw2 B Fw2 Rw2 Dw' B L' Rw R Bw2 R U B' L' Lw2 Bw2 L' Dw Rw' B' Bw2 Fw2 F Dw Lw Rw' R2 Bw2 Uw U2 L D2 Fw' D L2 Rw' R2 Dw' Uw' Lw2 Uw Rw D2 Uw' Fw'
4. Dw B L D2 Lw2 D2 L Lw Uw' R2 B' D2 Uw' R D' U2 L2 Lw2 F L2 D B' R2 Bw' Rw' F2 L' Lw2 Bw2 R Bw F Lw' U' B' D Uw F2 U' B2 Dw2 Uw B2 L2 R2 F2 Uw2 Bw2 F2 Lw D2 Dw L2 R F' D F2 Dw Uw' U'
5. Lw2 D Dw2 Bw2 Dw' F2 Lw' D Dw' F' Lw Rw' B Bw' Fw2 F' Uw B' Lw' R Dw' Fw' D' Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 U F2 Rw' D Fw' F Uw2 L Dw' U L2 U2 L U' Fw2 F' D Rw B Bw Lw' Rw2 R D B2 U' Bw2 L2 D Dw' R D Uw' R'



*MBLD*
Generate the amount of scrambles you wish using Mark2. You can do two attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to. I don't know if the graduate-format works in multi so well, that's why I'd like to hear more of your opinions about this. Should I lower the limit to 2 weeks in a row or to just a single? Would it be better to let you choose that freely as well?
_____________

New round up every Friday. Good luck at blindsolving! 
And again, full results can be found here


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 26, 2017)

Looking good! 

For MBLD, I suggest the following:

A successful attempt allows you to graduate, but such can be either in terms of the time limit or the amount of cubes. 

For example, my current goal is 5 points in 50min. Once I reach it I can either set a new goal for 5 points with a lower time limit or for 6+ points in whatever time limit I see fit.

This allows for good balance and doesn't add excessive pressure. Also some people (myself included) have a limited supply of cubesw usable for MBLD, so there's that as well.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 26, 2017)

*3BLD - Round 4

Goal: *Sub-1:30
*Method:* OP/Advanced M2/3Style
*Average:* 1:29.43

Time List :

*1*. 1:29.75
*2*. 1:34.69
*3*. 1:18.25 (DNF)
*4*. 2:22.92 (DNF)
*5*. 1:22.46
*6*. 1:29.10
*7*. 1:34.74
*8*. 2:16.54 (DNF)
*9*. 1:34.72 (DNF)
*10*. 1:25.84
*11*. 1:56.22
*12*. 1:36.66 (DNF)

*MBLD - Round 2

Goal: *5/5 Points (50:00< minutes)
*Method:* OP/Advanced M2/3Style
*
Attempt 1: *5/6 in 52:30.28 [43:18.31]
*Attempt 2: *Didn't happen, oh well. 
*Attempt 3: *(Will update once it is done)

Eh, 3BLD was quite the close call, lol. Those were my first solves of the day, save for a couple warm-ups.

Let's see how Multi goes later. Will do 3 attempts across the week to force me into practicing 

Edit 1: Ended up going for 6 points in MBLD. Go big or go home, right? Ended up being a PB! Will try 5/5 for the next two attempts before I upgrade my goal.

Edit 2: Typos corrected. Ended up not doing MBLD, so I'll consider this first attempt successful and my next goal for 6/6.


----------



## mark49152 (May 26, 2017)

I don't see any R3 results. I can open and view the sheet but R3 results are missing. Am I missing something?


----------



## pinser (May 26, 2017)

Round 4:

4BLD goal: Sub-5
Method: Comms
*1. 4:01.80*
2. DNF
3. DNF
4. DNF
5. DNF

5BLD goal: Sub-12
Method: Comms
1. DNF
2. DNF
3. DNF (Didn't start the timer. Felt fast though, oh well )
4. DNF
5. DNF

@mark49152 R3 looks fine


----------



## T1_M0 (May 26, 2017)

3BLD
Race to sub-1:50

(DNF), (1:49.10), 1:45.49, 1:26.20, (2:05.59), (1:49.13), (DNF), 1:29.65, 1:39.15, 1:48.88, (DNF), 1:44.48 = *1:38.97
*
Lowered the goal to 1:50, but that might get very easy too. Okay, I've failed already 3 times before, so it would be nice to finish an easy goal first.

4BLD
Race to sub-10

DNF, 15:00.31, DNF, DNF, 9:18.24

Yess, finally! Almost a minute off my previous pb. My execution was only 4:20, really good for me.

MBLD
Race to 10 pts

1. 7/10 50:50 (I forgot completely to review corners of a cube, and of course had no idea of them during execution. I should get rid of stupid mistakes like that.)
2.

Might try 12 cubes next. I've set NR (17) as my long-term goal.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 26, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> I don't see any R3 results. I can open and view the sheet but R3 results are missing. Am I missing something?


Anyone else has the same problem? They should be updated, don't you see any of them? I updated most of them already during the week.


----------



## mark49152 (May 26, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Anyone else has the same problem? They should be updated, don't you see any of them? I updated most of them already during the week.


No I don't see them but it sounds like my problem, I'll figure it out.

Round 4

3BLD goal 1:10
1:10.55, 1:08.63, (1:50.92), (1:14.60), DNF, 1:06.48, 1:07.13, DNF, 1:06.33, DNF, DNF, 1:08.09 = 1:07.86

4BLD goal 5:30
6:22.74, 5:43.68, 6:36.88, DNF, DNF

MBLD goal 16
DNF (15/16 in 1:11.41)


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 27, 2017)

Round 4:
3BLD
1. 37.82
2. (DNF)
3. (1:00.04)
4. (DNF)
5. (DNF)
6. 41.56
7. 40.58
8. 30.30
9. 30.81
10. (DNF)
11. 32.84
12. (41.57)
Mob6: 35.65

4BLD:
1. DNF(3:00.32) //by two centers
2. DNF
3. DNF
4. 3:10.07
5. DNF(2:57)

5BLD:
1. DNF
2. DNF
3. DNF
4. 8:45.55
5. 8:36.81

MBLD
1. 21/21 56:44.24 //PB! Super ultra safe attempt.
2. 22/24 57:44.37


----------



## Riddler97 (May 28, 2017)

*3BLD (1:15)*
1. 1:32.17
2. DNF
3. DNF
4. 1:12.33
5. 1:29.22
6. DNF
7. 1:09.86
8. 1:21.42
9. 52.35 (PB)
10. DNF
11. DNF
12. 1:21.23

Mean =* 1:14.40*

*4BLD (5:00)*
1. DNF
2. 6:08.01 [2:22]
3. 5:18.06 [2:16]
4. DNF
5. DNF

*5BLD (10:00)*
1. DNF (9:58.81) - 2 flipped midges, 2 swapped wings

*MBLD (15)*


----------



## Keroma12 (May 29, 2017)

*Multi: 8/9 in 22:42.31*
1. 8/9 in 22:42.31 [14:46/7:55] - missed a flipped edge 
2. 7/9 in 22:07.76 [14:32/7:34] - fumbled midway through an alg, plus executed a pair backwards

(Edit: 9/9 in 22:06 the next day )


----------



## T1_M0 (May 31, 2017)

Okay, for multi-blind we'll take just 1 successful attempt to "graduate", if you don't specify something else yourselves. It's easy to set for example 5 minutes faster time goal or 1 cube more and it allows you to challenge yourself even more. If you wish, you can specify trying 3 weeks in a row or something like that.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 31, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> *MBLD - Round 2
> 
> Goal: *5/5 Points (50:00< minutes)
> *Method:* OP/Advanced M2/3Style
> ...


We've had 2 attempts in multi. And what is wrong with that 6/5


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 31, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> We've had 2 attempts in multi. And what is wrong with that 6/5



Oh, my bad. I didn't do the second one anyway, lol. So my goal now is 6/6, hopefully this week it will come by.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 31, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Oh, my bad. I didn't do the second one anyway, lol. So my goal now is 6/6, hopefully this week it will come by.


So was it 5/6?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 31, 2017)

Yea. Proofreading isn't my forte... 



T1_M0 said:


> So was it 5/6?


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 31, 2017)

3BLD:* 1:32.93*


Spoiler: times



Edit: marked DNF:s explicit
01:20.81 37 DNF
01:54.42 54 OK
02:13.87 67 OK
01:44.55 55 OK
01:54.55 43 OK
01:50.88 61 DNF
01:15.85 34 OK
01:13.04 27 OK
00:58.52 26 DNF
01:20.96 34 OK
01:48.74 61 OK
01:48.54 40 DNF


4BLD: DNF (2X)


Spoiler: times



5:33.50 / 3:20


----------



## T1_M0 (May 31, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> 3BLD:* 1:32.93*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: times
> ...


I counted 1:18.95 mean of the highlighted times.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 31, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> I counted 1:18.95 mean of the highlighted times.


Sorry, my mistake. Should have been clearer . (Some DNF:s )


----------



## T1_M0 (May 31, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Sorry, my mistake. Should have been clearer . (Some DNF:s )


Oh yeah, of course they had to mark dnf:s . And how about those two-digit numbers, I'm just curious.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 1, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Oh yeah, of course they had to mark dnf:s . And how about those two-digit numbers, I'm just curious.


Memo time . I have statistics (time, memo, result and lately also nr of memo locations)
for almost every bld solve I have done. Right now the count is 9442 3bld, 2470 4bld and 1978 5bld
and then also Multis, 6&7-bld and some more .

Perhaps that can explain to you why I was not so keen on setting goals.
Actually the statistics is rather clear, I am on my way downhill. But the
only really important thing is that it is fun.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 1, 2017)

3Bld
Goal: Sub 2
avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. DNF(2:13.69) B2 L U2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 B' U' L2 R2 U' B' U' R2 B L' Rw2
2. DNF(2:51.04) U' D2 L' U' B2 D' B' D F R B2 D' R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 Fw Uw'
3. 2:46.15 L2 D2 F2 U L2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 R' D2 U' F R' D2 L F' D' L
4. DNF(2:55.67) D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F L2 R2 B' L D U2 L2 F' R' B D' L' B2 Rw' Uw
5. DNF(1:55.81) F U2 B L2 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 L U B' F U' L' F D2 L D Rw' Uw'
6. 2:32.38 R' B U2 L2 F L B2 U R2 U2 B D2 R2 F' L2 B2 D2 R2 F L Fw' Uw2
7. DNF(1:37.57) F2 L' D B2 U L F' B' R L2 F B' R2 D2 R2 B D2 F2 Uw'
8. DNF(2:18.03) R2 U' R2 B2 D U2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 B R U2 B2 D2 B R' U2 R2 U2 Uw2
9. DNF(3:16.03) U' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' L D R D U2 F' R B' F Rw Uw'
10. (DNF(2:50.97)) U2 B D2 R2 F U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D' F' U2 F R F' L2 R2 B' Rw' Uw'
11. 2:20.64 (PB) U' L B2 L2 F2 D2 R D2 L B2 R2 U2 B L R D B F' R U' Rw Uw2
12. DNF(2:15.73) B L2 F' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 B2 U B2 L2 U F' L2 U' R D2 Fw' Uw2

Not very satisfied with all the DNFs but I am just working 100% on pure speed (lol what a joke) right now. Once I can start getting some sub 1:45s then I will work on accuracy


----------



## sqAree (Jun 2, 2017)

Round 4

Event: 3BLD
Goal: sub2:00
Method: M2/OP
Average: 2:27.49

1. DNF(1:57.49)
2. 3:25.61
3. *2:36.79*
4. DNF(2:11.72)
5. DNF(2:13.63)
6. *2:49.53*
7. *2:16.64*
8. *2:37.32*
9. DNF(1:58.19)
10. *2:29.45*
11. *1:55.19*
12. DNF(2:39.51)

Really happy about this round. First of all, I have a non-DNF average unlike last round. Then, I have three times under 2:00, one of them being a success and also overall single PB!


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 2, 2017)

Round 4 Results

Thanks for everyone for competing! Results for round 3 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes. 

Congratulations @mark49152 for graduating in 3BLD!
Congrats @Gregory Alekseev for your MBLD success! (I don't know if I can call them graduating )

Round 5
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. It'd be nice to include your method in your post as well. Check the MBLD rules.
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. D2 L2 U2 B F2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F2 U R' B D' F' D B2 R2 F2 
2. U2 L' D2 L' D2 R' D2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 U' F' L' D' L' R D2 U 
3. R2 U B2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D L2 F' U2 B' D2 R F' U2 F' D F2 
4. U2 F' R' B D F R' U B' R' D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 D' F2 
5. B' D2 B' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L2 F2 D2 U F L' F R B' D' R2 D2 L 
6. U2 L2 B2 D R2 U F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B D U2 B' D R D' L2 F' 
7. R' F' U B D2 F' R L D' F' B2 L2 U F2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 
8. B' D2 R2 B U2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F2 L' B2 F L' D L D' B2 L' F2 
9. F2 U2 F2 L D2 B2 F2 L' D2 L2 B2 U' L' D F R2 F' D' F' R2 
10. L2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 D L' F' U F R B D F' U2 L 
11. D B2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' U R2 F' L' R F D B R U F2 
12. L' U2 L2 D2 L' B2 F2 R B2 L2 R' F D' L B' U F' D R' F2 U' 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. Fw' L2 Rw' R D' L F2 L Fw L R2 Fw2 Uw' U L2 Rw R2 F2 Rw2 D Uw' L' B' Rw B' Fw F U' B D Uw' U2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 F' D U L Uw'
2. B2 Rw F2 D L2 D2 F2 R' U' Fw' Uw U2 L R2 D Fw' Uw2 U' L2 Fw2 L D2 R' B' L' Rw2 B' F2 Rw R' B' U2 B U' L' Uw F R2 Fw2 U
3. Fw' Uw F' D2 R2 B R2 Uw Rw' B' R Fw2 U F' U B2 Fw' F Uw' U' L' B2 F' Uw2 U' L D B2 D Uw U' B2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw L2 F D' R2 B'
4. Rw2 R2 U B' D' Uw' U2 Fw L R2 B L2 Rw R' Fw F2 L' D' Uw2 R' B Fw' F R U B' F D U' F' U2 R Fw' F L B' Fw F L Fw'
5. R' Uw U2 L2 R2 F R' Uw' B' Rw2 B' F2 D2 U L' Rw' R2 Fw L R' D2 Fw Uw2 B' U' Rw D2 F' R Uw' L' Fw2 Rw D' U F2 R B F Uw'





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. U Rw' Uw' Bw L' R Bw' Dw2 Lw2 R' D2 L2 Lw2 U' Lw U' R' Uw' F Dw' R' B' Bw2 Fw Dw2 Lw' Uw' U2 Rw2 Bw' Fw' Lw' Bw D' U' L' F' Rw D' L Lw U2 Lw R' Bw F' L' Uw Fw2 F L2 Rw2 Uw' U2 Bw2 Fw Rw' B2 Uw2 F2
2. D U2 L Lw2 U2 Fw2 D' Uw2 Bw U2 L2 Lw2 B' Uw2 L' Rw' Uw2 Rw D' U2 Fw U Lw2 Rw U L Fw Uw U2 L2 Fw L' R' Bw F' Lw2 R' Uw' R D' Bw2 D' F Lw' R2 B2 Uw B' Bw2 Fw R Uw' U2 B Bw2 Fw F2 D Dw2 Fw2
3. F' R' Dw2 Lw2 D' U' Rw B2 F2 Uw2 U2 F Lw2 B' L' Fw' L2 B2 Fw' L D' U2 Lw2 R Uw R2 B' Fw L2 Rw R2 Uw L2 Bw2 D2 Dw2 U' Lw2 Dw L2 Rw2 Bw' Dw2 Uw Lw2 F D L Uw2 R Dw2 Uw2 Bw' L F L2 F R' U2 F2
4. Dw' Fw' L' Lw2 R B2 Fw' Lw U Bw' L2 Fw2 Lw' R F2 L2 Rw D' Bw R' Bw2 D Lw' D' Fw2 Rw D2 Fw2 U2 L' R' Bw Fw2 R Uw' U Lw R2 D' B2 Bw' U2 Lw2 B' Bw Fw2 L' B' F U' Fw U B Bw F2 D' Fw Rw2 Fw Uw'
5. L2 Rw R' Uw2 B Dw Uw B2 Fw Lw' U F2 R F U' Lw2 Fw F' Dw' L' Dw' B Fw' L' Uw Lw2 Dw' Fw Lw' U' Rw2 Bw' F' L2 D R Uw Lw2 B D' R2 Uw Fw2 Lw Rw' Dw2 Rw Bw2 Dw L2 Fw Rw' B' Fw' F2 Lw F Uw' Rw F2



*MBLD*
Generate the amount of scrambles you wish using Mark2. You can do two attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to. The basic rule now is: get your goal once and you've graduated. It's easy to add a cube or try to get faster at the current amount of them. Of course you can specify if you still wish to try and get the goal for multiple weeks in a row; you decide it!
_____________

New round up every Friday. Good luck at blindsolving! 
And again, full results can be found here


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 3, 2017)

3BLD:*1:34.53*


Spoiler: times



01:25.55 39 0
01:58.15 64 DNF

02:05.09 70 DNF
01:34.92 30 0
01:13.55 27 0
01:58.90 66 0
01:48.09 40 DNF
01:35.03 47 0
01:47.69 58 0
01:58.94 50 0
02:11.66 67 DNF
01:50.42 62 0


4BLD: *5:28.17* 


Spoiler: times



5:21.46 3:16 DNF mess
4:54.28 2:50 DNF
8:02.17 4:46 DNF close
5:28.17 3:09 OK 
6:48.50 3:30 DNF 4X


5BLD: *12:41*!!


Spoiler: times



13:35.97 8:04 2+ DNF
*12:41.23 *8:19 OK
12:39.56 6:52 Mess DNF
17:05.25 9:56 OK
13:23.05 7:53 80%


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 3, 2017)

*Multi: 8/10 in 24:42.00*
1. 7/10 in 26:36.00 [17:50/8:45]
2. 8/10 in 24:42.00 [16:06/8:35]
(The first had a timer malfunction, so I got the time accurate to within a second from the video. The second was actually exactly .00.)
Also had an 8/10 before this. Each attempt had a cube with multiple mistakes on it, so I probably deserved to do worse.

*5BLD: DNF*
1. DNF(10:42[5:43/4:59])
2. DNS
3. DNS
Goal: Sub-10
Method: corners OP, x-centers U2, +-centers M2, edges M2, wings R2
might do the other attempts later


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 4, 2017)

Round 5

*Event: *3BLD
*Goal: *Sub-1:30
*Method:* OP/Advanced M2/3Style
*Average:* 1:25.49

Time List :

*1*. 1:40.06 (DNF)
*2*. 1:39.56 (DNF)
*3*. 1:20.60
*4*. 1:30.60
*5*. 1:39.94
*6*. 1:49.52 (DNF)
*7*. 1:50.47
*8*. 1:22.22
*9*. 1:36.29
*10*. 1:18.69
*11*. 1:24.56
*12*. 1:55.20

Great accuracy this time around! DNFs were due to stupid mistakes in memo or execution.

---

*Event: *MBLD
*Goal: *5 Points (50:00<)
*Method:* OP/Advanced M2/3Style
*Score:* 5/5 in 30:27.34 [22:53.48]
*Next Goal:* 6 Points

Very happy with this result, and surprised at how much my memo improved. Thanks to the member who suggested me to review only once, after all cubes -1 were memorized. Worked amazingly.

---

*Event: 4BLD
Goal: *Not DNFing
*Method:* OP/r2/U2/Comms
*Attempt 1: 
Attempt 2:
Attempt 3:
*
Let's try. Anything but a DNF is cool.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 4, 2017)

3BLD mob6: 36.60
1. 36.02
2. 37.83
3. 34.59
4. 38.59
5. DNF(42.94)
6. 36.02
7. 41.91
8. 38.34
9. 37.75
10. 37.40
11. 43.81
12. 41.34
Also ao12 38.90

4BLD:
1. DNF
2. DNF(2:40) - by a few centers
3. 3:04.13
4. DNF(3:03.25) - by 2 wings
5. DNF
5BLD:
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

MBLD:
1. 19/24 57:47.54
2. 17/22 1:00:00 //WTH, that was a safe attempt


----------



## Riddler97 (Jun 6, 2017)

Round 5

5BLD

1. DNF

Might not have much time to practice this week, for the first time in around 6 months I'm actually busy.


----------



## OJ Cubing (Jun 6, 2017)

3BLD: M2/OP Goal: 1:30

2:08.80, [2:03.41 DNF], 1:58.16, *1:41.80*, *1:30.75*, [1:29.37 DNF], *1:48.83*, [1:42.41 DNF], *1:30.58*, [1:35.66 DNF], *1:49.19*, *1:30.74*

*1:38.64* Average


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Round 5*

*3BLD goal 1:05*
1:08.71, (1:14.73), 1:04.39, (1:41.50), 1:10.56, 1:09.01, (1:28.70), 1:03.41, 1:10.90, (1:21.43), (1:27.87), (1:35.63) = 1:07.83

100% success rate - took the last couple safe.

*4BLD goal 5:30*
5:25.20, 5:53.55, 5:29.33, 5:55.84, 6:49.87

And another 100% 

*5BLD goal 15:00*
DNF, DNF, DNF, ...

...followed by a 0% 

*MBLD goal 16/16 <1h*
DNS


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 8, 2017)

I couldn't make it last week, but here I am again  New goal.

*Round 5
Goal: *Sub-29
*Method:* 3-Style
*Mean of best 6:* 27.18

1. 28.87 
2. 34.80 
3. DNF(32.17) 
*4. 28.54 *
5. 34.17 
*6. 27.09 
7. 28.08 
8. 28.57 
9. 24.83 *
10. 33.66 
11. 32.42 
*12. 25.95 *

That also makes a 30.22 avg12.. cool!


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 8, 2017)

*3BLD
Race to sub 1:50
*
1:48.71, DNF, 1:28.74, 1:35.44, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:33.52, DNF, 1:29.53, DNF, 2:08.32 = 1:40.71

*4BLD
Race to sub 10*
8:30.57, 7:35.59,

PB by 40 secs
Another pb by 55 secs


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 9, 2017)

Round 5 Results

Thanks for everyone for competing! Results for round 5 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes. 

Congratulations @Fábio De'Rose and @Gregory Alekseev for graduates!

Round 6
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. It'd be nice to include your method in your post as well.
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. R' U L U' D2 L' U' F D L U2 R' U2 D2 L' U2 F2 L' D2 R2 
2. U D' F' D F R' U2 L U F' U R2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 
3. B' U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F R2 D2 U2 R2 U' L' B2 D F2 L' F D2 F R 
4. U L B' D' F2 U L' B R' F U2 L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 F2 B2 U R2 
5. U2 R B2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 R' D R' U' F' D2 F L2 U 
6. D2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 B D2 F2 D' U R2 B' D' F U2 L' U L' 
7. L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 U2 L' D' F' L' D F2 R2 F D' U R 
8. D' R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 R F L R' F L' F2 D' R' F2 
9. U2 L U2 L U' R D F L B L2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 
10. D2 U2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 F U2 B D2 R' F' L B' U L' B L U' R' 
11. F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U R2 F' R F' L' B R' U L2 U' 
12. L2 D2 R2 U' R2 D R2 U' L2 D' U' R' U2 F2 D' R U B' U R2 F2 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. B2 Uw' Rw2 D2 Fw' U L2 Rw D R2 Fw U F' L' Rw F2 Rw Fw2 F R' B Fw2 F2 L' U' Fw L' B Fw F Rw' Fw F D Fw Uw Rw F Rw' Fw2
2. B2 Rw2 B Uw' U L U F2 Rw2 R B L Rw2 F Uw Rw B' Fw' L' D' Uw U2 R B' Uw2 L B' F' Rw2 D B Uw L Fw' F U' Fw' Uw2 U F
3. Uw2 F' R2 Uw' L' Rw2 Uw2 R' F2 L D2 Uw' U' Fw2 F2 R Uw2 U' Fw' Uw' U' Rw' F L' U2 L' Uw B2 U' Fw' F L' D Rw' D2 Fw F' L2 Rw D
4. D2 Rw' U' L D2 U2 F' D2 U L' D2 R2 D' Uw B' D2 Uw' F' Rw2 Uw B2 F D' Uw' U R Uw L' F R2 F Uw' F2 L2 Rw' D' Uw' L Uw' R2
5. B Fw2 F L D2 Rw Fw F' D2 Fw2 Uw' B2 F' R Fw Rw R D2 U' Fw Rw2 Uw2 B' F2 Uw2 R2 F L2 R D2 U' B Rw B' L2 Fw' R Uw' Fw2 L





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. Dw L2 Bw' D' Dw U B D' Dw L' D2 Bw' F' L' Fw2 Lw2 F' Dw R2 B2 Bw2 Dw' Bw F' D' Dw' L D' Rw U' Fw2 F Lw2 Bw' R' Dw' Uw B' Dw Uw' U Fw2 D Fw' L' Lw B2 Bw Lw2 R' Bw Rw2 Fw2 L2 Lw F2 Uw' Lw2 Rw' R'
2. F Uw2 B2 Bw U B Dw2 Uw Bw' R2 D' Bw2 F' Dw' L2 D F' D L2 Rw' Dw Bw2 F' Lw' Uw2 R2 Dw' B' Bw2 F' Lw2 Rw D Rw' Dw2 F D2 U2 L Rw2 Uw2 B Dw Lw2 Rw Dw2 B2 F Uw2 R' Dw' F' L2 Rw R' D Dw2 L2 Lw2 F
3. Bw' Fw2 L' Fw Dw Lw2 B' Bw' R' Fw2 Dw Uw' U Lw2 D2 U B' Dw Uw R Fw Dw' L' B2 Uw2 U F2 Uw2 U' L' Lw' Fw Dw2 Bw' D' U' F2 L2 B2 D' Uw' L' Rw2 R2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 D Dw' U' F2 Lw2 B Uw2 Rw2 U B2 F2 D' U'
4. Dw2 Uw2 B' Fw Dw' U B2 Dw' U Bw' R2 D' Lw U2 Fw2 D2 Bw2 Lw' Rw2 Uw Fw' Lw2 Uw2 Lw Bw2 Fw2 D2 Dw' Bw2 F2 Uw Lw R' D' B' L2 R B Bw L' Lw2 B2 Bw2 L2 Lw' D B Lw' Uw2 B Bw Fw2 Uw' Lw2 F2 Dw2 L2 B' Bw' Rw
5. Lw' B' Bw U' Rw' Fw Rw B L D' Fw' D' U2 Bw2 Rw2 B F' R2 B Rw2 B Bw F U L Bw L2 D' Bw L' Dw' R2 U Fw' Uw Lw2 B2 U' Rw' Bw2 Fw L' B2 Bw' Lw' Bw' Rw2 D' Dw2 Rw2 Uw L Dw U' Bw' Dw2 Rw D2 F' U2



*MBLD*
Generate the amount of scrambles you wish using Mark2. You can do two attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to. The basic rule now is: get your goal once and you've graduated. It's easy to add a cube or try to get faster at the current amount of them. Of course you can specify if you still wish to try and get the goal for multiple weeks in a row; you decide it!
_____________

New round up every Friday. Good luck at blindsolving! 
And again, full results can be found here


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 9, 2017)

*Round 6

3BLD (sub 1:50)*
1:10.54, DNF, 1:29.62, 1:24.54, 58.91, DNF (corner twist :confused, DNF (lol corner twist again :confused, DNF, 1:46.28, 1:58.21, 1:14.86, 1:21.55 = *1:16.67*

Yesss, first sub-1. PB by 9 seconds!
Aaaand.. two consecutive corner twists and other execution fails --> I finally ordered a Valk3 to replace my Thunderclap
Aaaaaaaaaaand.. time to learn 3-style, but feeling too lazy to start
*
4BLD (sub-10)*
DNF (10:02, 3 corners), 9:30.87, 9:35.61, DNF (dropped the cube in the middle of solving corners, picked it up in the wrong orientation ), *7:37.82 *


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 11, 2017)

5BLD:
1.DNF(6:26) - by 2 wings
2. 6:37.38 - Had a 10-second pause 
3.
4.
5.

4BLD:
1.DNF - by 2 wings
2.DNF - by 3 wings
3. 3:59.07
4.DNF
5. 2:59.88

3BLD:
1. 32.39
2. (59.22)
3. (40.04)
4. (DNF)
5. (DNF)
6. (DNF)
7. 33.52
8. 29.65
9. (36.93)
10. 35.56
11. 33.60
12. 30.44
Mob6: 32.53 //slowly moving to sub-30, yay


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 12, 2017)

3BLD: *1:23.07 *not good because there were several easy scrambles.


Spoiler: times



03:09.47 33 1
*01:26.65* 35 0
*01:35.52 * 40 0
*01:21.67 * 39 0
*01:09.13 * 35 0
02:07.85 84 1
01:25.14 41 1
01:40.47 54 1
*01:16.41 * 39 0
01:35.82 45 0
01:44.82 57 0
*01:29.02 * 39 0


4BLD: *5:19.51*


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 12, 2017)

Round 6

*3BLD goal 1:05*
1:08.18, DNF, (1:30.93), DNF, 58.69, (1:20.80), 1:01.55, 1:02.59, 54.22, 1:12.20, (1:21.86), DNF = 1:02.90

*4BLD goal 5:30*
DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 6:25.37

*5BLD goal 15:00*
DNF, 12:48.08

*MBLD* 
DNS


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 13, 2017)

Round 6

*Event: *3BLD
*Goal: *Sub-1:25
*Method:* OP/Advanced M2/3Style
*MoB6:* 01:14.08

Time List :

*1*. 1:24.82
*2*. 1:11.60 (DNF) 
*3*. 1:27.74
*4*. 1:29.29
*5. *1:07.69
*6*. 1:40.29
*7*. 1:08.88
*8*. 1:04.12 (+2)*
*9*. 1:23.65
*10*. 1:20.49
*11*. 1:35.69 (DNF) 
*12*. 1:19.68

* Solve #8 was 01:02.12 and ironically had a +2, lol. Some really lucky scrambles there, made for an excellent result.

I don't know if I'll have time for MBLD and 4BLD until Friday. Just moved into a new house and things are crazier than usual.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 15, 2017)

Multi: 7/10 in 24:17.76
1. 7/10 in 24:17.76 [15:27/19:36]
2. DNS - will see if I find time


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 16, 2017)

Round 6 Results

Thanks for everyone for competing! Results for round 6 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes. 

Gj @Gregory Alekseev, you've graduated from 3BLD! But your new goal for 4BLD was missing.
Also I graduated from my super easy goals in both 3BLD and 4BLD.

Round 7
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. If you are first time racing, or changed your method, please include it to your post as well (no need for that in MBLD though).
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R' U B R2 D2 B2 U' F' L D2 
2. B2 U B2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 F L' R D' L' U B U2 L2 U' 
3. U R2 D L2 B2 R2 D L2 D' F2 L2 R' U' F' U2 B' D2 L2 R' D L 
4. L2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 B' L2 F L2 F U R' B2 R2 F2 L' B U2 R2 U2 
5. B R' B R2 L2 F U' R B U' F2 B2 L2 F2 U D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 
6. D2 F2 R' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L' U2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 U R B' D2 U' R' 
7. D2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B D2 L' R2 U' F2 U B2 L' D2 U F2 
8. B' U2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 F D2 F2 U' L' F2 U F2 L' U' R2 F R 
9. D' R2 D2 R D2 L' U2 D2 F' R2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 D' R2 
10. B2 D R' L B R2 D' R' B' D B2 U' R2 U' B2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 
11. D U' L2 U B2 L2 D' L2 U' R' F U' B U' B L U' F 
12. U R' U' R U2 D R' D F U2 L' B2 U2 L U2 R' F2 R F2 L 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. Uw2 L2 Rw D Uw2 U Rw' R2 Uw' Rw' B2 Rw F2 U2 Fw' D' Uw2 L2 R2 B R2 Fw2 D' Uw2 B2 Uw F' L' D Fw2 F2 L F' Uw2 U R' B' F R2 U2
2. Rw' F2 Rw2 U Rw2 R B Fw F' L D' Uw2 L2 F' Uw R' Fw2 Rw' D' L Fw' L Rw' U B' Uw' B2 F2 R U Rw2 D' Uw U2 Fw R F2 U L Fw
3. L' B2 Uw R2 Uw B D' U L2 F L' Rw Fw2 D Uw' F' Rw2 Fw2 L' F L' Rw' F D2 Uw2 R Fw' L U2 Fw U' Fw D' U' B Uw' Fw' Uw Rw U'
4. R U B2 Rw Uw2 L2 Rw R' F D2 R F' L2 R2 Fw' Rw F Uw Rw' R' Fw L2 B F2 Uw2 R2 D' U L' Uw Fw2 Uw2 U R B' L R' D U R2
5. B' R2 U F2 L B2 D' B L B' Rw U2 B Uw U2 L2 B' Uw U2 B' R2 D2 Fw2 U R2 Uw2 Rw2 R U Rw2 Fw D2 Fw2 D' B R Uw' F2 L' R





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. B L' Fw Rw' Uw2 R2 Dw2 L2 Lw2 Rw' Fw L' Fw2 Rw2 F Rw U Rw Uw2 F2 Lw' U Lw Uw Lw' Bw2 D U B2 Bw' Lw R B2 Fw L2 Rw' R D Dw2 U' R F' L2 Lw' Rw' D2 Lw' Rw2 B F' D' Bw' Fw F2 Dw2 B F2 Lw' Bw' Lw
2. Bw2 L Rw F Dw' U Lw2 R2 B Dw2 Uw2 U2 Rw Bw Dw2 Uw L' Lw Bw2 Fw' U2 B' Fw' U Bw' D2 Rw R2 Bw L2 U' Fw' Uw' F' D Lw2 Uw2 B2 Dw2 R Fw Dw' Fw2 Lw' B Bw Uw B Rw2 B F' Dw' Lw' Dw R2 Dw' Uw Rw' U2 L
3. D2 U L D2 Dw' L2 B' Bw Fw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 F' Dw Uw U L' Uw2 Bw2 F' Lw2 Bw D' Uw' F2 Uw' Bw' D' Dw Rw' Dw' Uw B2 L' B' D' Uw' Rw Bw Lw B2 F2 L' D2 Fw2 F' R' B2 Lw' Rw' D' R' Dw2 Rw D' F2 Lw2 R2 Uw R2
4. Uw R' B2 L Rw2 F' Uw' Fw' U' F L Dw' Uw L' Lw' Fw F2 L' Lw2 Fw2 Dw' Fw D2 Uw' L Fw2 Rw D U' L D2 Dw2 Uw2 L B' D' L' Bw' R2 Dw' U' Fw' L' B2 R2 F' Uw R' Bw D' Rw2 R Dw' Uw' Rw Dw B' Rw Bw' F2
5. Fw' F2 Uw Rw2 B Fw2 Uw2 L' U' B2 Fw Dw Fw' F2 L2 D2 B2 Lw Fw' Lw2 Rw2 U Fw2 U Rw' U Rw' Uw' R' U B L' D2 Dw' Uw R' Uw' U2 F2 Uw2 Bw' Fw' U R Bw2 Fw' L Dw2 F2 Rw' Fw2 D Uw2 B2 Lw Fw Dw U Fw' F



*MBLD*
Generate the amount of scrambles you wish using Mark2. You can do two attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to. The basic rule now is: get your goal once and you've graduated. It's easy to add a cube or try to get faster at the current amount of them. Of course you can specify if you still wish to try and get the goal for multiple weeks in a row; you decide it!
_____________

New round up every Friday. Good luck at blindsolving! 
And again, full results can be found here


----------



## sqAree (Jun 16, 2017)

Ooops, I missed it again! Next week I'll be back.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 17, 2017)

3BLD: *1:28.78 *Six dnf:s [real bad] so its just an average of the rest.
But regarding that I started with three dnfs the total result is ok .


Spoiler: times



1 = dnf
01:16.30 32 1
01:28.05 27 1
02:18.07 57 1
01:35.77 44 0
01:32.65 36 0
01:27.52 38 0
01:35.50 43 0
02:04.75 58 1
01:18.50 38 0
01:43.77 35 1
01:22.72 41 0
01:28.86 33 1


4BLD: *6:49.86*


Spoiler: times



dnf 8:37 bad and slow, dnf 6:41, 6:49.86 [4:05]


5BLD: *13:32*


Spoiler: times



15:57 [9:40], slow, memoed wrong and had recall problems. Still not a DNF.
13:32.64 [8:27]
DNF, 13:16 [7:48]not too bad


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 17, 2017)

*Multi: 8/10 in 24:37.42*
1. 8/10 in 24:37.42 [16:04/8:33] typical small mistakes that I can't seem to get rid of
2. 8/10 in 25:07.92 [16:33/8:34] incredibly stupid mistakes, definitely should have been 10/10

*4BLD: DNF*
Method: corner comms, U2 centers, r2 wings
Goal: Sub-5
1. DNF
2. DNF
3. DNS
4. DNS
5. DNS
My wrist hurts, so probably no more this week.

Next week I'll join 3BLD.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 18, 2017)

MBLD(21):
1. 21/24 49:54.87
2. *24/24 51:31.92*
Finally I didn't do execution mistakes. Both of them were non-rush attempts, lol.

3BLD(New goal: sub-36):
1. 30.35
2. 34.06
3. DNF
4. 51.18
5. DNF
6. DNF
7. 32.48
8. DNF
9. 41.40
10. DNF
11. 31.24
12. 41.94
Mob6: 35.25 //Too many DNFs

5BLD:
1.DNF(6:36.88)
2. DNF //Because of pop. sub-6 fail 
3. DNF
4. DNF
5. 8:31 - Ultra safe solve


----------



## kamilprzyb (Jun 18, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> MBLD(21):
> 1. 21/24 49:54.87
> 2. *24/24 51:31.92*
> Finally I didn't do execution mistakes. Both of them were non-rush attempts, lol.


Sir, your NR is 21 points go for it


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 18, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> MBLD(21):
> 1. 21/24 49:54.87
> 2. *24/24 51:31.92*
> Finally I didn't do execution mistakes. Both of them were non-rush attempts, lol.


Amazing, congrats!


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 18, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Amazing, congrats!


Thanks


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 19, 2017)

Round 7

*3BLD goal 1:05*
1:02.05, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:14.38, 56.35, 1:13.74, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:14.95, 1:14.52 = 1:09.33

I won't have time for other events this week.


----------



## OJ Cubing (Jun 19, 2017)

3BLD Round 7: Target = 1:30
1:41.47, DNF, 1:58.99, 1:50.79, DNF, DNF, 2:05.24, DNF, 2:05.63, DNF, DNF, 1:51.69

= 1:55.63 //Ugh so many DNFs, my cube was way too loose (also bad conditions etc. etc. UGH)


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 21, 2017)

3BLD (sub-1:10)
1:01.81, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:25.60, DNF, 1:18.30, 1:29.12, DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF

So, one of these days again. My expectations were really high after the first one though.

4BLD (sub-7)

MBLD (13 pts)
11/13 52:28


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 22, 2017)

Round 7

*Event: *3BLD
*Goal: *Sub-1:25
*Method:* OP/Advanced M2/3Style
*MoB6: *1:09.47

Time List :

*1*. 1:27.48
*2*. 1:13.10
*3*. 1:33.58 (DNF)
*4. *1:13.08
*5. *1:10.94
*6*. 1:26.79
*7*. 1:19.76
*8*. 1:13.19
*9*. 1:18.64 (DNF)
*10*. 55.15
*11*. 1:11.35
*12*. 1:24.18 (DNF)

Oh. My. Goth. This was a fantastic result, including a PB Single (55.15) and Ao12 (1:18.33) rolled into my main csTimer session.

Too bad I haven't been having time to focus on MBLD and 4BLD. All my free time has been devoted to 3BLD (getting into 3Style now) and the results definitely show.


----------



## Blindsighted (Jun 23, 2017)

3BLD
Goal:Sub-1
Method: 3-Style
Round 7 
1. 1:18.82
2. 1:23.98
3. 58.65
4. 1:17.60
5. DNF
6. 57.76 
7. 50.78 DNF Off by 3
8. 1:06.29
9. 56.12+
10. 44.50 DNF Off by 3
11. 51.19 DNF 
12. DNF 
BO6= 1:05.87

Well that could have been better. And getting nervous doesn't help at all.
Those Dnfs really set me back, plus that +2. Oh well.
I've seen this thread since the start on the accomplishment thread, and I haven't made it until this week. Let's see what happens next week.


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 24, 2017)

Oops, it's already Saturday. New round up soon!


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 24, 2017)

Round 7 Results

Thanks for everyone for competing! Results for round 7 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes. 

Great job in multi, @Gregory Alekseev!

Round 8
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. If you are first time racing, or changed your method, please include it to your post as well (no need for that in MBLD though).
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. B2 D B2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 U F' D' L U R D U R' F2 D2 
2. U B U' F' D2 R B2 D' B' L B2 U L2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' 
3. L B' D' B2 L' D' L2 F' D R F2 D2 F2 B L2 D2 B U2 F2 D2 F' 
4. F U2 L2 D2 F U2 B' U2 R2 B2 U F L' D2 B R' U2 L2 D L2 
5. F U2 F' L2 F2 U2 B U2 B' U2 L2 D U2 B' F D' B2 R U L' B 
6. R U' D' R2 L' B R' L B' U B L2 F R2 F' U2 L2 D2 F' R2 F' 
7. D' L2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' R' D2 B' D' F L' B' U B2 R 
8. F2 D F D R U B L D R B' D2 F R2 F' U2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 
9. R F2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 R' B2 L' U2 F' R' U B2 L D2 B' R U F' 
10. D2 L2 B2 R' F2 R D2 L B2 F2 L' F' R2 U2 F2 R' B2 U F' U' B2 
11. U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' R D F' U B R2 D B' F 
12. B2 D' B2 D2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 U' B2 R' D F' D U' B' D' R' D2 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. L Rw' R B' L' R U F' L' D' Uw L D R2 F2 D Fw L R2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 F' L U' R2 U' L2 Rw' D' R2 Fw2 F D' R2 Uw2 Fw2 F R2
2. U' B2 L' Rw R' B2 Fw2 Uw' F2 R F2 Rw2 R D F D Rw D2 Fw D Rw B F2 U' B Fw2 D Uw U2 Fw' L Rw2 Fw' U2 Rw Uw2 L Rw' B2 R'
3. F R Uw R Fw2 F L Fw2 R' D2 L U R' D' Fw2 L' B Fw D' L Rw2 R' B F' Uw' B L' B' Fw F' R2 U R2 D2 L2 U L2 R B L2
4. D' U' Fw' U L Rw2 F Uw U' F2 L Uw U' R2 B2 F' R B2 F U L' R2 B2 Rw2 D Uw F U' F' Uw L Rw2 R2 D Uw2 B' Fw' Rw' F2 Rw'
5. D' U' B2 R B' R2 D' B R D U B' Fw2 Rw F Uw' R Fw2 D2 B2 D B D Uw' U2 R' B2 U L2 U L R D' Rw2 U' Rw2 B F' R' F





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. Fw' Dw' B' Bw D' Dw' Fw2 Dw' Rw U' Lw' Dw2 L Rw2 Dw Fw' Dw' U R Dw' Uw B Bw' R' Fw' Lw B D2 Lw2 B F2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw' B Uw2 U' B2 F Rw2 R Uw2 Bw' Fw' Rw' B' Bw D2 L2 Bw Dw2 Uw U B' Dw' L B Fw2 F' Rw
2. Dw U2 B Bw Dw2 R B2 Fw' Rw' B' Lw Bw2 R' Fw L D Lw2 D2 Dw' Lw2 D Fw' L2 Rw R2 F Rw' R' D Dw F Rw' Bw' L' Rw2 Dw U Lw Dw R Dw2 Uw F Dw' Fw Dw2 Uw' Bw2 R2 B' Fw2 F' L2 Fw2 F' R' Fw2 L D' Bw
3. F2 Dw' B2 Rw R' F' Rw Uw Fw Lw' D2 L2 Dw' Fw' Dw2 U2 Fw Dw2 B2 Fw' Uw' Lw' B2 F' Dw2 B Dw' L R Bw2 R2 Dw U' B' U2 Rw' R2 B' Fw F2 U F Lw2 R' Bw Fw2 F' D Bw' Fw2 D' R' Uw Rw Dw' B' F Dw2 R2 F
4. L2 D Dw Uw' Fw' U L Uw2 Fw F2 D' Dw Uw Bw2 Fw2 Uw F Lw2 Fw2 L Lw' F2 Dw B D' R' Dw' Bw2 Uw2 F2 D2 Rw2 Bw' F2 Lw Rw R2 F' Dw2 R' B' Bw2 Dw' Uw' Fw R Dw Fw' L2 Lw B' D' Uw' Lw2 B Uw L Lw' Fw2 Uw2
5. F' L' B2 Fw2 F' U2 Lw' Fw2 L' Rw2 R2 B2 D R' U2 Lw Rw' F Lw Rw Bw' Rw Dw Fw' L R D Uw' Bw' F Dw2 Uw' B2 Bw2 D2 U2 R2 D L' Fw2 F L B2 D' Fw2 Uw2 B2 Bw2 R' Uw Rw2 Fw F' Dw F' L2 R2 D L F2



*MBLD*
Generate the amount of scrambles you wish using Mark2. You can do two attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to. The basic rule now is: get your goal once and you've graduated. It's easy to add a cube or try to get faster at the current amount of them. Of course you can specify if you still wish to try and get the goal for multiple weeks in a row; you decide it!
_____________

New round up every Friday. Good luck at blindsolving! 
And again, full results can be found here


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 25, 2017)

*4BLD (sub-7)*
DNF (8:14.23), 6:50.58

Heyy, I made it, PB by 45 secs

*3BLD (sub-1:10)*
DNF, 1:38.96, DNF, 1:28.27, DNF, 1:46.60, DNF, 1:24.39, 1:34.36, DNF, DNF, 1:24.11 = 1:32.78


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 25, 2017)

3BLD(36) mob6: 34.60
1. (40.26)
2. 35.17
3. 37.42
4. (1:03.02)
5. (DNF)
6. (DNF)
7. (DNF(28.70)) //by inverse comm
8. 33.63
9. 29.93
10. 35.00
11. (42.80)
12. 36.47


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 26, 2017)

Round 8

*Event: *3BLD
*Goal: *Sub-1:25
*Method:* OP/Advanced M2/3Style
*MoB6: *1:18.60

*New Goal: Sub-1:20 *

Time List :

*1*. 1:24.19 
*2*. 1:21.50 (DNF) 
*3*. 1:11.47
*4. *1:41.76 (DNF) 
*5. *1:10.78
*6*. 1:17.44
*7*. 1:36.99
*8*. 1:14.44 (DNF) 
*9*. 47.22 (DNF) | _Messed up the execution and gave up mid solve_
*10*. 1:10.73
*11*. 1:37.36
*12*. 1:06.46 (DNF) 

Ach, close call this time with mixed results. Too many DNFs (mostly botched execution) and solves way above my limit goal. I wasn't warmed up and just went for it, all or nothing.

This marks my 3rd consecutive success, beating my tri-weekly goal by a _great_ margin (very unexpected, btw).

I'm very pleased with how much 
I've been progressing in 3BLD, especially my memorization. Hopefully the coming 3 weeks bring even better results, and if I beat it once again my goal will start to reach the critical point where every millisecond is life or death - And I can't wait!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 26, 2017)

3BLD: 1:50.21 real bad. Only 6 ok solves  again and some real slow.
4BLD: 6:46.92
5BLD: *11:42.42 *[DNF, 11:42] 
one of my better and almost one minute margin


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 28, 2017)

*Multi: 10/10 in 28:12.83*
1. 9/10 in 31:06.33 [18:43/12:23] - 2 flipped edges due to 1 incorrect letter... on the first cube
2. 10/10 in 28:12.83 [17:01/11:11]

Using corner comms for the first time, so the execution is much slower than usual, but it's quickly improving. On to 11 cubes!

On a side note, I got NR 19/20 in 54:55 this past weekend!


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 29, 2017)

Round 8 

Was on vacation last week so I hope missed weeks don't count as failures.

*3BLD goal 1:05*
DNF, DNF, (1:12.80), DNF, 1:06.51, 53.17, 1:04.59, 59.65, 1:02.12, (1:23.60), DNF, 1:03.25 = 1:01.54

*4BLD goal 5:30*
DNF, DNF, 6:22.12, 5:10.96, 5:45.53

*5BLD goal 15:00*
3x DNF, 2x DNS

*MBLD goal 4/4 in 10:00 (new goal)*
11:34, DNF, 11:21


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 1, 2017)

Yo, where's this week's round  @T1_M0


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 1, 2017)

Oops, forgot once again


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 1, 2017)

Round 8 Results

Thanks for everyone for competing! Results for round 8 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes. 

@Fábio De'Rose graduates from 3BLD!
@Keroma12 Congrats for your NR!

Round 9
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. If you are first time racing, or changed your method, please include it to your post as well (no need for that in MBLD though).
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. R2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F D U' B' R2 F' R' D' U R' 
2. R' L B' D2 F R2 U L B R' F2 L2 U L2 D R2 D' B2 U' L2 
3. D2 B D2 F' R2 B U2 F' L2 D2 F2 U' L' F U' R B L2 D F' D' 
4. B U' F' B2 U2 F' L' D' R' U2 F2 B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 
5. B R2 D2 B' U2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 L' B2 D2 R2 B' D2 R F' 
6. D' B2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 D B2 U' L U2 L2 B U' B' D2 R F D2 
7. B' U2 L B D B' D2 R U2 L' B2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 B2 D 
8. F' L2 F L2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 D R' D B U' L' U F D' R' 
9. U' B2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U F' R F2 D B2 D' U' R F2 
10. U F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 D' U' L2 R F' R2 U2 L' B' D' U' B2 R 
11. B2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 D R2 D L2 B D' F L F2 R F2 U' B2 U' 
12. D2 U2 B' U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' B' U R F' D2 U R2 B' D' L 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. U B L2 R' B2 U Fw2 Uw' Fw' F D U' L2 Rw' R Fw' D' R' B Uw' L2 R2 U' F' L' Uw2 L2 D' U2 L2 Rw' D2 R' Fw2 L F2 Rw' Uw' R Fw2
2. D2 Uw2 L Rw R B2 L2 F' L2 F2 R B L' Rw D2 Uw2 U2 Fw L' Rw' D2 U Rw Fw' U2 L' R F2 Uw' B' D Uw F2 D' Uw Rw2 D Uw L F
3. Rw B2 Rw' B' Fw2 Uw F' Uw Rw' D2 Fw2 U Fw2 F R B' F' D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 Rw F D' U' B' F' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' R' D2 Fw2 Rw2 D Uw Rw2 R Uw
4. F2 R' D' U' B2 F2 D' Uw' U' F2 L2 R2 B D2 L2 Uw2 U' Rw' D2 F2 D Uw' Fw' R' B2 Rw' R' D' Uw' Rw Uw' B Fw' F' Rw' Fw' D2 F U2 R'
5. L2 U2 Fw2 D' U L D Fw' F' D' Uw2 L2 Rw U2 F' R' B Fw U F2 D' Uw2 U2 L B Uw' Rw B' Fw2 R Fw R B' L' D2 U F' R' F U





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. Dw2 L2 D' R2 B Bw' Fw' Dw2 Uw2 L' Bw2 L' Bw2 U B2 Dw2 U L Lw2 D' F L Bw F Uw2 L' Fw' Lw2 Fw' D Dw2 B L2 Rw2 R2 D F' Rw Uw Bw D2 Fw2 Lw' Fw2 Dw U2 Bw2 D2 F2 Lw' Rw Uw B2 F2 D2 Uw2 U2 Lw2 Uw F2
2. B F' R2 Dw2 L' B Fw2 U2 Fw2 Rw Fw' L2 Uw F R2 Dw' B2 Fw' Rw' Bw R2 U' Rw2 B' Dw B' Lw' R' F' Lw' B F' U Bw' D' Rw Dw2 Bw' D2 Rw U' Fw2 D R2 Fw2 Uw2 B' Lw Dw Lw R D2 Dw B2 F Uw L Fw Dw' U2
3. Uw' U2 Bw Fw R' B Lw U R D2 Uw R Uw Fw2 F Rw2 B Lw' Uw2 B2 Bw2 F U Bw' D2 B Lw' B R2 Dw Lw Fw2 D Rw' Uw Lw' Uw' Fw F' Uw' B' Dw2 U2 L2 Rw Fw2 Dw Rw2 Bw Dw' U2 Fw' L B' Bw2 Rw' D U B' R2
4. Uw2 L U B Uw2 Fw U Lw' R2 Dw Bw D R F2 U' B2 Dw' B' Fw U' Lw' R2 U' Bw' Rw' B' R' F L U2 Lw2 B2 F' D' B' U B' Bw2 L2 R' Fw' Lw' D2 Dw2 U B D' B Bw D B' L D B' F Uw Fw F D2 U
5. B' L' B F R F' L2 B' Lw F D2 Uw' U' Bw F' U' R Bw D U B2 Bw F' L' U R2 D Uw L2 R' D Rw2 Bw2 L' Lw2 U2 Fw2 D' Uw B Bw2 Fw2 L' Lw' F' Dw' Uw2 U2 L B' F Dw2 Fw F L U B2 L2 F' L'



*MBLD*
Generate the amount of scrambles you wish using Mark2. You can do two attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to. The basic rule now is: get your goal once and you've graduated. It's easy to add a cube or try to get faster at the current amount of them. Of course you can specify if you still wish to try and get the goal for multiple weeks in a row; you decide it!
_____________

New round up every Friday. Good luck at blindsolving! 
And again, full results can be found here


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 1, 2017)

*Multi: 10/11 in 29:44.41*
1. 10/11 in 29:44.41 [18:05/11:39]
2. 7/11 in 29:46.06 [17:34/12:11]
Corner comms are coming faster and faster, which is great. The second had slower execution due to recall issues.

Will add 4BLD/5BLD later.

*4BLD: 5:30.28*
1. 5:30.28 [3:20/2:09] almost PB execution
2. 11:15.99 [8:38/2:37] wing memo was an absolute disaster
3. DNF(6:59) [3:21/3:38] 2 centers
4. DNS
5. DNS
*
5BLD: 10:07.63*
1.DNF(10:18) [5:07/5:11] - 3 +-centers, memo mistake
2.DNF(11:32) [5:07/6:24] - forgot +-centers
3.10:07.63 [5:13/4:54]
4. DNF(10:56.86) [5:47/5:09] - 3 corners, forgot edges
5. DNS

I forget what I put as my method, but I use comms for corners now (for all BLD events).

Maybe I'll do 3BLD.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 1, 2017)

Hyped to compete this week! I have been busy but I hope to work on it.
I will add goals now and edit in times later.
3bld goal sub 2:00
4bld goal get a success (around 20 minutes would be nice)
5bld just make some attempts to see how well I understand
Multibld goal 4+ Points attempting 9 cubes
I got a 3/9 in 48:51.60


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 3, 2017)

3BLD: *1:27.47 *(at least 9/12 ok)


Spoiler: times



02:25.53 63 1
01:09.46 33 0
02:21.63 84 1
01:27.68 33 0
01:14.69 40 0
01:24.26 33 0
02:17.60 81 0
01:14.65 25 1
01:43.55 56 0
01:45.17 39 0
02:17.29 33 0
01:53.29 47 0


4BLD: *6:28.20 (*DNF, DNF, 6:37.39, 6:28.20, DNF)
5BLD: *12:59.97 (*DNF, 15:42.87, 12:59.97, DNF, DNF)


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 4, 2017)

Round 9

*Event: *3BLD
*Goal: *Sub-1:20
*Method:* OP/Advanced M2/3Style
*MoB6: *1:15.16

Time List :

*1*. 1:34.10
*2. *1:16.00
*3*. 1:22.03 (DNF)
*4. *1:18.52
*5. *1:10.65
*6.* 1:18.48
*7*. 1:39.72 (DNF)
*8*. 1:09.39
*9*. 1:19.96
*10*. 1:25.63 (DNF)
*11*. 1:17.90
*12*. 1:30.22

Sweet result  Some safe solves, some rushed. Implementing new comms has been a good investment. Dunno if I'll have time for Multi / 4BLD again this week, as for those events I need absolutely no distractions at home for a long time.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 4, 2017)

Found a couple of errors in last week's results:
- My MBLD result was put in the column for R7 not R8;
- My best 4BLD was 5:10.96 not 5:45.

Round 9 

*3BLD goal 1:05*
(1:15.32), 59.22, DNF, 1:06.98, 1:00.31, DNF, DNF, 1:00.66, 55.92, DNF, 1:15.14, (1:18.01) = 1:03.04

*4BLD goal 5:30*
4:51.12, DNF, 6:25.24, DNF, DNF

*5BLD goal 15:00*
13:57.56, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNS

*MBLD goal 4/4 in 10:00 (new goal)*
9:46


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 7, 2017)

*r9

3BLD*
race to sub-1:10
DNF, 1:21.73, 1:35 22, 1:11.22, 1:18.55, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:44.95, 1:36.99 *= 1:28.11
*
I haven't got to practice at all in a week.


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 7, 2017)

Round 9 Results

Thanks for everyone for competing! Results for round 9 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes. 


Round 10
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. If you are first time racing, or changed your method, please include it to your post as well (no need for that in MBLD though).
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. B2 D' R2 D U B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 R' B2 F R' B2 L2 R' U' F' U2 
2. L' U D2 R U F2 U2 L F' B U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 F2 
3. D2 F D2 R2 F D2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 U R' U' B2 D R' D U2 B' F' 
4. L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 D' L2 F' U L B F2 L2 F2 U' B U 
5. B' L' F R F' D F' B U R' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 U' B2 D' R2 
6. D2 B2 D2 L U2 L U2 L2 F2 L' B2 F' L' D L' B' L B U2 B2 
7. D2 U2 L R' U2 R' B2 R U2 B2 U' L D' B D L2 F D L' 
8. B2 D2 F' R2 B U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 R' D2 U R' D' B2 D' F 
9. F U' B L' F' U' R2 U2 R' B' D' L2 U' L2 U B2 U B2 L2 B2 U 
10. D F2 U2 L2 U' R F L' F L2 F2 D R2 U L2 U B2 L2 D' 
11. F' B2 D2 B U B2 L' B' D F' L2 F2 R F2 R' D2 R U2 R F2 U2 
12. F2 R2 U F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 B' U2 F2 L' B' U' L2 B2 R' F' 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. U' Rw D2 U' B' F2 L' D U2 Fw L' Rw B R' B2 Uw' Fw' Rw' B U2 R2 D R2 Fw2 Rw F D' B U2 Fw' L D' Fw2 Rw2 Fw F' L2 R2 F2 Uw2
2. Fw2 F2 Uw2 B' D B2 F2 R' F2 Rw Uw' L2 B' F D2 Uw L Uw' L2 D Uw2 F' R2 B' L B' F L2 F R2 Uw L2 D2 L2 R2 F' L Rw2 D' Rw'
3. Fw2 F' Uw' L2 Uw2 Rw' R' U2 R' Uw R' B F R' B' Fw' Uw' L' Rw2 R2 Uw U' F' D' B' Rw2 R Fw L' Fw' F' L2 Uw' U' R Uw R Uw' L' Fw
4. R2 Fw' Uw2 F' L2 R F2 Uw' U2 Fw2 L2 B L2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 B Uw Rw' B' F' L' Rw Fw' Uw' U2 Fw2 D U R' D' Uw' Rw2 R Fw' Rw R' F2 Uw' L2
5. Fw' F2 D Uw2 Fw2 D2 U B' D2 Uw' F Rw B2 R' Uw R Uw' Rw' B' U' B' D' U B' D2 B2 D' U' F2 D' F Uw B Fw2 L Rw U B2 D U2





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. D' R' Bw2 Dw' Bw2 Fw2 F' L' Bw' Lw2 Dw2 Rw' B2 Fw' L2 Uw2 F' Rw2 D' Rw' R F Uw' L2 Lw' R B2 Lw' U' Rw' Fw' D Fw2 Uw Rw' Bw2 R' Uw L' Lw2 B L' R' B' L2 Rw Dw B' Bw2 Fw' F' Dw Bw' Uw' B2 L2 U Fw2 R' Uw'
2. B' Bw2 F' Lw R' Bw F' R' D2 L' Lw' Rw R2 F2 D' Dw' U2 R B' Lw' R' B2 Dw B2 Uw L2 Dw' Uw B2 Bw2 Fw2 U Rw R' Bw' Dw2 Fw F' R' Uw2 F' L' Fw2 F2 L2 Rw2 Fw' F2 Dw R D2 Dw2 U' R' D' Dw' Rw2 Dw Fw2 Lw
3. Dw Bw' F' R' Dw B2 Dw Fw2 D2 Dw' Rw2 D2 B2 F2 Uw B2 Bw' D Dw2 Lw' Uw2 Rw' R U F L' Uw R' U2 L B' Rw B2 F2 Lw Rw' R2 Bw D2 Dw Bw2 Lw' D2 U Bw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw' D2 Uw' F2 U' Fw' R Dw' U Lw2 Bw Fw2
4. B2 L2 Fw R Fw2 D R2 Uw2 U Bw2 U' Fw' D' Lw' Dw' Rw Dw' Bw' Lw R2 Dw Uw2 L R' B' F' Lw' Rw U2 L2 Dw L2 Lw' Rw Dw B Fw D Bw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw U' B' Lw Rw Bw Fw Uw' R2 B F U2 R2 D2 Rw2 Fw Lw R2 F
5. U2 Fw2 L F Lw' U2 Fw L R' U2 Rw Uw' Bw2 Fw' F' Lw' D' Uw Bw2 Dw2 F' Lw Bw2 F2 Uw' L' Lw2 D Rw' B Fw F' R D' Rw2 Uw Fw' U R' Fw U' F' Lw' D' F2 D2 R2 Fw2 U R' Bw2 D Lw B Lw' R Dw2 L' R' Bw'



*MBLD*
Generate the amount of scrambles you wish using Mark2 (or any other scrambler, why would it matter). You can do two attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to. The basic rule now is: get your goal once and you've graduated. It's easy to add a cube or try to get faster at the current amount of them. Of course you can specify if you still wish to try and get the goal for multiple weeks in a row; you decide it!
_____________

New round up every Friday. Good luck at blindsolving! 
And again, full results can be found here


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 7, 2017)

*MBLD
Race to 10 pts*
1. DNF (8/15 1:07:32)
First try at 15. Next one will be better!
2. 14/15 58:00

*3BLD
Race to sub 1:10 *
(1:34.64) 1:11.67, 1:22.51, (1:33.40), (DNF), (1:45.41), 1:30.10, 1:12.86+, (1:34.18), 1:05.10, 1:26.12, (1:31.33) = *1:18.06
*
Apparently the success rate was more important for me today.

*4BLD
Race to sub-7*
DNF, DNF


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 11, 2017)

5BLD: DNF, 12:20.25, DNF = *12:20.25 *

3BLD*: 1:23.32 *


Spoiler: times



1 = dnf, 0 = ok
01:40.52 39 1
01:26.53 36 1
01:18.80 36 0
01:49.63 52 0
01:13.44 29 0
01:37.81 58 0
01:14.32 31 1
01:32.32 35 0
02:08.53 61 0
01:01.94 22 0
01:24.51 38 1
01:35.61 36 0


4BLD: *5:49.31*

...and congrats to 14/15! Improving fast .


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 11, 2017)

I was going to ask where all my competitors were


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 12, 2017)

I am kind of busy so I will edit in a solve or two randomly in here when I have the time 
3bld goal sub 2:00
Mo6 DNF
1.DNF(1:16.71)
2. DNF(2:30.59) D R2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' R U' L2 B2 D2 L B U F' U
3. DNF(1:58.49) B L R' D2 L U2 F2 R F2 D2 L2 F L' R F2 D F' U' F' Rw2
4. DNF(2:20.55) B' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B R2 B' L2 U R' F D F' L' D2 B2 R Rw Uw'
5. (1:36.50) F2 U2 B' D2 F R2 D2 U2 F' U2 D R' B2 F2 U F' D' R F2 D' Fw Uw'
6. (DNF(1:41.81)) B2 R B2 L' B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R F2 B' D' F2 U F2 U L' B U' L2 Fw'
7.DNF(2:51.01)
8. DNF(1:33.73) F R2 D2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 L2 B2 F2 U' L F D' F' R D B' F2 Rw Uw
9. DNF(2:15.77) R L2 U' R' B U' F2 B D B2 D2 R U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 L' D2 Fw Uw'
10. DNF(1:57.04) F' D2 R D2 U2 F2 L F2 U2 L' R' F2 D L D2 R2 B F U B2 F2 Rw' Uw
11. (DNF(2:24.76)) F2 U' L2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D U2 F2 L B U F2 R U' F L U' L Rw Uw'
12. (2:20.07) F' D2 L2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 B' R2 F2 D' U2 L' F2 D' F' U' B2 F2 Rw

3Bld summary. eyy 16% success rate isn't bad right... I need to stop rushing so much and alternate rushed and safe solves. The only 2 successes were ones I did slow down on. I just need to work on accuracy a bit and then more on speed.

4bld goal get a success (around 20 minutes would be nice)
Bo1 DNF (BY TWO WINGS!)
1.DNF(19:18.13)
2.DNF(14:25.71)
3.DNF(13:27.23) would be a success but I didn't realize I had one more wing cycle *facepalm*
4.DNF(15:32.79) LITERALLY ONLY NEEDED TO SWAP DF AND FU!11!!!!!!111
5.DNF(16:59.22) (also close. Forgot corner letter pair and off by 2 centers)

4Bld summary. 23 - solved targets + Cycle breaks. I need to remember that seeing how 3/5 solves were DNFs due to me not finding a cycle of some sort one of which was a single piece  hopefully I can get a success this week and one in this competition next week as well.

5bld just make some attempts to see how well I understand

5bld summary. I am now comfortable with execution on 5bld. I will make an attempt once I do 1 or 2 multibld attempts.


Multibld goal 3+ Points
1. 1/3 in 13:22.83
 I didn't do edge cycle on one cube and forgot to execute parity on the other. Why am I such a nub?


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 12, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> I was going to ask where all my competitors were


US Nats and Worlds?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 13, 2017)

Round 10

*Event: *3BLD
*Goal: *Sub-1:20
*Method:* OP/Advanced M2/3Style
*MoB6: *1:06.73

Time List :

*1*. 1:16.76 (DNF)
*2. *1:05.94
*3*. 1:02.96
*4. *1:03.47
*5. *1:09.65
*6.* 1:21.69 (DNF)
*7*. 1:18.40
*8*. 1:11.64
*9*. 1:25.60 (DNF)
*10*. 1:19.14 (DNF)
*11*. 1:29.02 (DNF)
*12*. 1:20.88

Good result! Courtesy of the MF3RS, easily one of the best cubes I've ever tried!


*Event: *MBLD
*Goal: *n/n (Sub 60)
*Method:* OP/Advanced M2/3Style
*Attempt 1: *DNF 
*Attempt 2: *3/4 (18:54.67 [13:16.09])
*Attempt 3:* 4/4 (16:05.59 [11:40.97])

I'm back to practicing MBLD. Hopefully. New goal is n/n with gradual n+1 increments until I reach 10/10.


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 15, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Kind of a dumb question but could I remove my first 4bld attempt in exchange for a success? I just got my first ever 4bld success in 21:13.97. The 5 attempts that I did for this thread were my first 5 ever and my success was my 6th. I would love it if the solve was able to count but if not I better get practicing for next week


Don't worry, you'll get more successes!


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 15, 2017)

Round 10 Results

Thanks for everyone for competing! Results for round 10 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes. 

Apparently kinda busy week for everybody but we'll take another round.


Round 11
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. If you are first time racing, or changed your method, please include it to your post as well (no need for that in MBLD though).
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. R' D L U2 D L F' L U' L B2 R2 F2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R F2 L 
2. U' L' B D2 F R' U' F' U' F D2 F' B2 L2 B D2 B' U2 D2 
3. F2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 D B D2 R' U L2 B2 R D2 F U' 
4. L D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 L U2 B' L2 U' F2 L U2 F D' B R 
5. D2 L2 B R2 F R2 D2 B' L' B' L B2 L' D' U2 L' D' U2 
6. L D' R' F U' R' L D' B D2 R2 U' B2 D F2 R2 F2 U F2 U 
7. U L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' F' D2 L R F' U R B' R U' 
8. U' R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' U' L' U2 F' U2 L2 B2 U F2 
9. L2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 U F2 D' L2 U' R B' D' F L2 B' R' U' B' R 
10. L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' L2 F U2 F' D' F' L' D U B R2 B2 R B2 
11. R2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 F2 R D U R D2 R U F U' R 
12. L2 F' U2 F2 L D R L2 U' D2 F D2 B' U2 B L2 B2 U2 D2 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. B Rw' R' B' Fw' Rw' Uw U2 Fw' Uw' Fw L' R' Fw' R2 U F' D R2 B' D' Uw2 B Fw Uw' Fw2 L2 B' L' B' U2 Fw2 F' U Rw F2 Rw' Uw' L R'
2. R2 D2 F Uw B F2 L U' F Rw Uw' B D Rw2 R2 F2 D U' F' Uw L2 D' Uw' U2 Fw R U' F D B U2 Rw2 U2 Fw L Rw' R2 F' Uw2 Rw2
3. U R2 Fw Uw Fw2 F' D B2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 D Uw2 L2 Rw' R' D Fw' D2 Fw D' Rw D Rw2 Uw L F Uw2 B U2 F L' U' B' Uw' L' F U' B D
4. F' Uw' L B Fw2 D Fw' D Fw F R D2 Uw2 U Fw L' Rw2 U Fw F D U' R F' Uw2 U Fw2 Rw' R' D U' R2 D2 Fw D' U' L2 R U2 L
5. F2 D Rw B2 L2 R' Fw' Rw' R D' Rw' B' Rw' Fw2 F' D B D F2 Uw Rw2 Fw F2 D R2 F' R F' Rw F2 L B' F2 D2 F' Rw2 U' B' Fw L2





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. D2 Uw' Lw B' D2 Rw2 B2 Fw F2 R' D2 U' B' Bw Fw2 F' U2 F Dw Uw B' U B' F R Uw2 R B' D' L B Fw Uw Fw F' Lw Dw' Uw' U Lw' Rw Bw Fw2 F2 Lw' Rw2 R D F2 U L2 Lw2 Uw' Lw' U2 L' R Fw D U'
2. Lw' Rw' U Fw' Dw2 F U Lw' R' Bw F2 L Dw' L Fw F L D2 Lw R' Uw F L' U' B Bw2 Rw' B' Bw' F Uw2 Rw' Bw D' L B U2 Bw D F D U2 R F2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw B2 D Rw Bw Dw2 B Lw Dw2 Lw R Bw Dw2 F'
3. Rw Fw R2 Fw' F2 D' Dw2 Uw' L' Lw Rw R2 Bw2 L Fw D L2 Bw Lw' R' Dw' Fw F' Uw' B2 Rw Uw2 B' Uw B' Rw2 D R2 Uw R2 Uw Rw' R2 B' U2 Rw2 B' L2 Fw' Dw2 U2 Lw' Fw2 L2 Lw R' F' R2 U Fw2 L Lw' Rw2 Fw2 L
4. D Bw' Rw R2 Dw U2 Rw Uw2 Bw Uw' U2 L' Bw F U2 Lw2 B' Bw Dw' U L Lw' Fw2 Lw Bw' L2 Dw' Uw2 U' L R B Bw' R' Bw' L' R' B2 Uw' B U' Lw2 Rw Bw2 L Lw' Dw F2 D' Dw' Uw2 L' U2 B R Uw' U Lw2 Rw Uw'
5. D' Bw' Fw' L Rw U' Lw F2 Lw Fw' Dw' Uw Fw2 F U2 B2 Lw2 D2 Dw2 U Rw' B Rw2 U2 Fw Uw' Lw U2 Bw2 U2 Bw L2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw R2 B' Bw F D Fw' L2 Rw R D Bw' U2 L2 Rw' Fw R B' F Dw' Fw2 L' Lw2 R' D2



*MBLD*
Generate the amount of scrambles you wish using Mark2 (or any other scrambler, why would it matter). You can do two attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to. The basic rule now is: get your goal once and you've graduated. It's easy to add a cube or try to get faster at the current amount of them. Of course you can specify if you still wish to try and get the goal for multiple weeks in a row; you decide it!
_____________

New round up every Friday. Good luck at blindsolving! 
And again, full results can be found here


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 15, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Round 10 Results
> 
> Thanks for everyone for competing! Results for round 10 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes.
> 
> ...



I did a 5bld attempt last night for the race but I forgot to add it  could you add it? It was a DNF(38:43.48). Also I realized I forgot to list my methods. For 3bld its M2/OP for 4bld its U2/r2/OP and and 5bld its U2/M2/r2/OP


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 15, 2017)

3bld goal sub 2:00
Guess 3bld is Ok but 4bld is still more fun 
MoB6:2:11.06


Spoiler: 3bld times



1. DNF(2:25.80)
2. 2:13.15
3. DNF(1:23.89)
4. 2:56.18
5. 1:53.33
6. 2:12.38
7.1:59.58
8.DNF(2:12.94)
9.DNF(2:27.80)
10.1:51.74
11.DNF(1:58.57)
12.DNF(1:46.97)


Summary after first 6 solves:
Decided to slow down and not rush and I am happy with the results. I normally get like 1 solve in 12 but I got 4 successes and a PB mean  I think I need to slow down enough that I am pushing memo but not as hard as I was going. Just barely got enough solves. Didn't meet my goal but feeling good anyway. I am going to keep up this speed of not going slow but just barely pushing myself out of the comfort zone 

4bld goal get a success (sub 20 preferably for PB)


Spoiler: 4bld solves



1. DNF(10:55.59)
Nice speed but I forgot to check for more center cycles  also forgot to execute corner parity.
2. DNF(14:55.88)
Slower memo but it was decent. I basically learned from this that my wings need a lot of work. I am still not quite sure what I am doing wrong but it needs to be fixed.
3. DNF(13:31.14)
What the... fast memo and execution. There are only like 7 pieces solved though... I screwed up BAD XD
4.DNF(15:28.32)
Only 3 wings off and 3 centers. Forgot to check for new cycles again  need to work on that. I had about a 3 minute pause trying to recall if I just executed MG or if MG was the pair I was supposed to execute next. That's why you can't let your mind wander whilst doing bld 
5.DNF(13:59.73) 
Accidentally slipped while undoing a setup move and didn't actually finish the last turn. It messed up some corners and wings. Besides that 100% accuracy. Hopefully next week I can get a success but until then I am going to keep practicing.


Overall pretty good. I am still going to be practicing some more solves for NW champs. I have to say that at the moment 4bld is my favorite event!

5bld get a success (anywhere from 50 minutes to 1 hour is acceptable)


Spoiler: 5bld solves



1.DNF(41:04.80)
70% accuracy wheras my last attempt was 80% I think I messed up a move but it feels good to know I can solve at least most of it 



Multibld goal 3+ Points


Spoiler: MBLD attempts



Attempt #1
1/3 in 13:22.83
Attempt #2
1/3 in 12:58.11

still no successes


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 16, 2017)

MBLD

*Attempt 1:* 4/5 in 26:31.09 [20:35.24]

Off by one corner cycle on the 3BLD cube, which had a dreadful memo, had to review it 4 times and even then somehow missed it, FML.

*Attempt 2: *8/9 in 1:02:12.77 [48:26.86]

First time getting 7 points, and I don't really care about the overtime right now. Dumb execution mistakes on the DNF cost me a perfect score, and bad cubes cost me the sub-60. But it was a fun attempt.

*Attempt 3:* 8/8 in 52:38.60 [40:58.92] 

Yaaaas! Execution was dreadfully slow, and memo wasn't very easy, either. Lots of stuff to work on, and this weekend's competition hype is increasing!


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 18, 2017)

Round 11

*Event: *3BLD
*Goal: *Sub-1:20
*Method:* OP/Advanced M2/3Style
*MoB6: *1:11.54



Spoiler: Time List and Scrambles



1. DNF(1:21.22) R' D L U2 D L F' L U' L B2 R2 F2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R F2 L
2. DNF(1:16.58) U' L' B D2 F R' U' F' U' F D2 F' B2 L2 B D2 B' U2 D2
3. 1:12.97 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 D B D2 R' U L2 B2 R D2 F U'
4. DNF(1:32.09) L D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 L U2 B' L2 U' F2 L U2 F D' B R
5. 1:11.60 D2 L2 B R2 F R2 D2 B' L' B' L B2 L' D' U2 L' D' U2
6. 1:13.71 L D' R' F U' R' L D' B D2 R2 U' B2 D F2 R2 F2 U F2 U
7. (1:04.94) U L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' F' D2 L R F' U R B' R U'
8. 1:16.48 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' U' L' U2 F' U2 L2 B2 U F2
9. (DNF(1:16.36)) L2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 U F2 D' L2 U' R B' D' F L2 B' R' U' B' R
10. 1:18.76 L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' L2 F U2 F' D' F' L' D U B R2 B2 R B2
11. 1:24.89 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 F2 R D U R D2 R U F U' R
12. 1:09.46 L2 F' U2 F2 L D R L2 U' D2 F D2 B' U2 B L2 B2 U2 D2



I feel this could've been better, but I'm too tired right now. Still a good result.

Also edited my previous post, with a 9 cube MBLD attempt. I'm definitely back in the saddle!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 19, 2017)

*3BLD: 1:43.92 *


Spoiler



01:41.50 47 0
01:45.64 32 1
01:35.34 43 1
01:30.83 41 0
01:41.37 41 0
02:16.20 74 0
01:24.97 44 0
02:25.11 58 0
01:51.02 59 1
01:25.14 37 1
01:48.67 29 0
01:53.01 70 1


oh so bad

*4BLD: 6:28.04, *6:49.42, 7:21.12 (53 memo loc!), DNF, DNF
too tired at the end, slow memo on all (best was 3:50)

*5BLD: *DNF, 13:21.50*, 13:19.52*
rather good and very even


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 20, 2017)

My corner comm improvement is very visible even from one attempt to the next (previous attempt was 31:26 [18:56/12:30]).

Multi: 10/11 in 25:49.32
1. 7/11 in 27:2838 [16:47/10:41] - variety of mistakes
2. 10/11 in 25:49.32 [16:07/9:41] - did and inefficient (and incorrect) comm for one case

Will add big BLD later (if I have time, which is looking unlikely actually). And maybe 3BLD some day.
(I was at competitions with big BLD for 3 of the last 4 weekends, so not much time to post here.)

4BLD: DNF
1. DNF - a couple of small mistakes
2.-5. DNS - too tired
the solve before was a 4:39.93 PB so that was good


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 20, 2017)

*3BLD (1:10)*
DNF, 1:13.53, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:18.95, DNF, DNF, 1:18.50, DNF, DNF, DNF

Oh god, something's wrong pretty bad..


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 22, 2017)

Round 11 Results

Thanks for everyone for competing! Results for round 11 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes. 

@Fábio De'Rose , should you try a harder goal now? 


Round 12
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. If you are first time racing, or changed your method, please include it to your post as well (no need for that in MBLD though).
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. R2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U B2 U L2 F2 L' D F L R D2 F2 D' R2 F 
2. U2 B2 R F2 R2 U2 L B2 L' D2 F' R2 U' B2 R D' F2 U2 R' D2 B 
3. U2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 R U' F' U2 L2 B' F2 U' L2 U' 
4. D2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 R' D2 U' B' L' B2 R2 U B' F 
5. R2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F' R' D' L' U' F L2 U' R' B 
6. R2 B D2 U2 B U2 F' U2 F U2 B U' L' B' D' R B F' L U' B 
7. D' R2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U L' U' B' D' U L F2 U2 B' F2 
8. D B2 D L2 B2 U F2 U F2 L2 D' L R F R' D' R D' L' R 
9. L2 R2 D2 B D2 R2 F L2 B2 U2 B' R' B R' D B F L' R B' D 
10. L2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 B' R D R2 F' U2 L' F' L2 
11. U2 F' L U2 R2 D' B' D' F R F2 L B2 L' F2 L' B2 L D2 L' 
12. U L2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 B' L R' U2 B D L F' D2 B2 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. F R D2 U R B Fw' L' B2 Fw F2 D B F' Rw' D2 U R F' U2 B Rw Fw L Fw2 L2 R' D' Uw U B' D Rw' Uw Fw' F U2 F2 Uw' U2
2. F' D L' D Fw R' Fw' R2 Fw' D Uw U L' Rw R2 B2 L2 R B' Rw B2 Fw D Uw' L' D2 U' Fw R Uw U B Uw R Uw' Fw D' U' Fw2 D2
3. B Rw B2 Fw2 R U2 Rw2 D2 Rw' R' Uw2 R' B Fw' Rw2 R Uw2 Fw' D' Uw2 L2 B2 F' L F R' B' R' D2 B2 D2 B' Rw B2 F Rw' U2 R Fw D'
4. R Fw' Uw' L2 Uw2 U' L F2 L' Rw' Uw2 B F L2 F Uw Rw' F L' Uw' F2 R U' R2 Uw Fw2 F' L2 D' Uw2 U2 B' Rw' Fw' F Uw2 Rw B' U L'
5. R2 F2 U' Rw R2 U' Rw' R Fw F U' B' F L2 Fw L' R D' L' D2 F' R B2 L' Rw B2 U' B F2 R' Fw Uw2 U' B Fw' U B Rw F' D2





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. Rw D Lw R' F Dw' Uw2 L' Rw Dw2 U B2 Bw' F2 Dw U' L Lw' Rw Dw Uw' Lw B D2 R B2 F' U Rw2 R' D' F2 L' Bw' F' R2 B L' Rw R Dw' Uw' Lw R Dw Lw Rw' R D' Dw U2 L Lw2 B2 Lw' R U2 B Bw F'
2. B F' Uw Lw F' L' F Rw' R' Fw Dw2 Fw2 D' B Bw U2 B Bw2 D Dw2 Uw' B2 Rw U2 B' Bw L' F' Uw B2 U Fw2 F2 Rw2 R Uw' U2 Lw Dw Rw Fw F' Rw' B' L2 Fw' R' Bw' Lw' R D2 R B' Bw' Fw2 F' D2 Lw Fw2 Dw2
3. Dw2 B Dw' R' Bw F' Rw' U Rw2 U' R' B' Bw L D2 B2 Uw Rw2 D2 Rw B' Fw' Rw2 Dw' R2 F2 D2 Rw' Uw2 F' D Rw2 R' B' Fw' L' U' F U' Fw2 Uw' U Bw' Dw2 L' B' Bw Fw Lw F' Uw' B2 U2 Lw2 Rw2 R' Bw2 D2 Dw' Bw'
4. U2 B Fw F Rw Fw2 Dw F' R2 Bw2 L R F' Rw Fw Uw' Lw2 Fw R2 Bw' Rw2 B' U Bw2 D Rw B' Uw2 Rw' Dw' L2 Lw R2 B' Fw2 Rw' Dw2 Rw F D B' Rw' F' L' B' Fw2 Lw' Rw2 R2 B Fw F R' B Bw D U L2 R2 U2
5. Rw B' Rw2 D Fw2 R Dw F2 R Fw F Lw Bw' Lw2 B D2 Rw' Dw' Fw Lw Dw' Lw' Fw' Lw2 F Rw2 Fw Rw Uw2 U' Bw2 Fw' F2 D Fw' Lw R D' Dw2 Bw2 Dw' Lw2 Fw Rw' D Dw Uw Bw' F' U Bw' Lw Rw' R2 B' Fw R2 Uw' F Dw'



*MBLD*
Generate your own scrambles. You can do two attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to. The basic rule now is: get your goal once and you've graduated. It's easy to add a cube or try to get faster at the current amount of them. Of course you can specify if you still wish to try and get the goal for multiple weeks in a row; you decide it!
_____________

New round up every Friday. Good luck at blindsolving! 
And again, full results can be found here


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 22, 2017)

3bld goal sub 2:00
MoB6: 1:42.93


Spoiler: 3bld times



1.DNF(1:51.10)
2. 1:32.07
3. (1:17.35)
4. 1:37.24
5. DNF(2:20.58)
6. DNF(1:34.12)
7. DNF(2:01.46)
8. (1:26.20)
9. DNF(2:16.77)
10. DNF(1:36.31)
11. 2:19.83
12. 2:04.92



4bld goal get a success (sub 20 preferably for PB)


Spoiler: 4bld solves



1.DNF(11:05.93)
I actually took this one a little more safe. Picking up on speed  This was only off by 3 centers.
2. DNF(11:03.56)
Felt really slow but only 3 centers off and 2 wings unsolved. Feel like in terms of speed I am improving quickly 
3. DNF(10:27.42) 
100% memo (pretty quickly too) but I had another lockup and then later while doing an R move the cube decided to do a b'!?!?!? I knew I messed up execution wise but I decided to continue to see the time :l Really happy with memo and not happy with my Wuque. I need to get my 4x4 setup by someone who knows what they are doing 
4. 13:16.10 Video
eyyyy success finally. Pb by 8 minutes  actually pretty sloppy. I kind of had to wing 2 letter pairs (DS and IW) and I forgot one and then had to undo 6 targets to solve them then redo the 6 targets. I would be extremely happy with this result in comp though.
5. DNF(13:35.63) 
Messed up properly orienting the cube to have that nice SOLVED SIDE which I though I put it so it would be solved but I messed up. Also rushed wings and couldnt remember the order of a few pairs. Somehow the cube is only off by 4 pairs though so that's a positive. Keep in mind I had ~4 minutes of pauses as well



5bld get a success (anywhere from 50 minutes to 1 hour is acceptable)


Spoiler: 5bld solves



1.DNF(26:35.82) 
Realized I messed up memo at 26 minutes and then decided to DNF so as to not waste time 



Multibld goal 3+ Points


Spoiler: MBLD attempts



1. 2/3 in 10:16.52
XD first success ever. Only 1 point tho


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 22, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> @Fábio De'Rose , should you try a harder goal now?



I just might xD

Been doing 5 second increments since the start, but now that I'm getting more comfortable with 3Style, guess it's time to raise the stakes, hah. DNFs a-rainin' but the payout is great. 

*3BLD Goal: *Sub-1:10

*MBLD Goal: *n/n (Race to 10 Points)


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 23, 2017)

Multi: 8/11 in 30:18.67
1. 5/11 in 31:10 [20:02/11:07]
2. 8/11 in 20:18 [19:57/10:21]
Possibly the most depressing multi attempts I've ever done. Memo shouldn't be more than 18, and last week I had a 10/11 in 25:49 [16:07/9:41] ... 

Big BLD later if I have time.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 24, 2017)

*MBLD, Attempt 1: *5/5 in 21:28.11 [15:53.79]

*MBLD, Attempt 2:* TBD

--

*3BLD, Round 12

Goal: *Sub-1:10
*Method:* Advanced M2/3Style
*MoB6: *1:04.486

(Thanks, @Underwatercuber <3)



Spoiler: Time List and Scrambles



1. 1:19.39 R2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U B2 U L2 F2 L' D F L R D2 F2 D' R2 F
2. DNF(1:14.47) U2 B2 R F2 R2 U2 L B2 L' D2 F' R2 U' B2 R D' F2 U2 R' D2 B
3. 1:12.45 U2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 R U' F' U2 L2 B' F2 U' L2 U'
4. DNF(1:20.42) D2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 R' D2 U' B' L' B2 R2 U B' F
5. 1:16.74 R2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F' R' D' L' U' F L2 U' R' B
6. 1:03.74 R2 B D2 U2 B U2 F' U2 F U2 B U' L' B' D' R B F' L U' B
7. (57.87) D' R2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U L' U' B' D' U L F2 U2 B' F2
8. 1:01.71 D B2 D L2 B2 U F2 U F2 L2 D' L R F R' D' R D' L' R
9. 1:07.12 L2 R2 D2 B D2 R2 F L2 B2 U2 B' R' B R' D B F L' R B' D
10. 1:20.90 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 B' R D R2 F' U2 L' F' L2
11. 1:04.03 U2 F' L U2 R2 D' B' D' F R F2 L B2 L' F2 L' B2 L D2 L'
12. (DNF(1:23.30)) U L2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 B' L R' U2 B D L F' D2 B2


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 24, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> *MBLD, Attempt 1: *5/5 in 21:28.11 [15:53.79]
> 
> *MBLD, Attempt 2:* TBD
> 
> ...


1:04.486 MoB6


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 24, 2017)

*5BLD: *13:59.00 [8:44], *11:22.47 *[6:45] WOW 3:d best ever

You seem to have forgotten my 5bld from week 10 (good one, a yellow 12:20 ). Edit: thanks!

*4BLD: *DNF, DNF, DNF.
I am stressed by my "goal" and go too fast.
I change my goal. Now sub-6 is worth an ice cream. (previously worth NR).
*4BLD: 6:31.32* (less stressed, though not enough for ice cream ), 9:10.11
(last solve just could not find the last edge cycle, memo time over goal (6:29)

*3BLD: 1:17.37 *(10/12) best so far


Spoiler



 01:17.85 28 0
01:59.52 61 0
01:30.48 49 0
02:06.28 76 1
02:40.15 58 0
01:41.27 41 0
01:02.80 23 0
01:24.69 44 1
01:24.96 37 0
01:51.54 50 0
01:03.74 32 0
01:24.36 36 0


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 25, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> 3bld goal sub 2:00


As to your username, I must just ask, have you done it ??


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 25, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> As to your username, I must just ask, have you done it ??


I get this way to often  probably need to make a video of it. Maybe bld. I have done it a few times indeed. The main reason I came up with this name is when I was making my YouTube channel and I was trying to think up a good name. I eventually came up with it because I swim competitively and swimming cuber didn't sound good so... underwater cuber it was


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 25, 2017)

*Round 12

MBLD
Goal: sup/sub NR (17pts in 1:00)*
1. 11/17 1:01:22 // Didn't expect so many tiny mistakes (2 cubes had one twisted corner, 2 cubes one flipped edge)


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 26, 2017)

Done with MBLD for this week's round, and got 8/8 in 52:38.60 [40:58.92]


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 26, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Done with MBLD for this week's round, and got 8/8 in 52:38.60 [40:58.92]


I need to try and do multibld. I need to beat you at something


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 26, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I need to try and do multibld. I need to beat you at something



Well, I'm pretty terrible at Chess lmao


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 27, 2017)

Round 12

I'm back after a couple of weeks off for Worlds and family stuff. If round 12 is still open late on Friday I will try to add 3BLD.

*4BLD goal 5:30*
5:27.59, 4xDNS - phew! 

*5BLD goal 15:00*
13:26, 4xDNS - lucky on the big BLD this week 

*MBLD goal 4/4 in 10:00*
10:44, 9:09, 10:19 = best 9:09

For small MBLD attempts like this, I'd like to do 5 attempts per week. It's comparable in size to big BLD so should be same number of attempts.


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 28, 2017)

Keroma12 said:


> Multi: 8/11 in 30:18.67
> 1. 5/11 in 31:10 [20:02/11:07]
> *2. 8/11 in 20:18 [19:57/10:21]*
> Possibly the most depressing multi attempts I've ever done. Memo shouldn't be more than 18, and last week I had a 10/11 in 25:49 [16:07/9:41] ...
> ...


I guess there wasn't a 20-second execution. 30:18?


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 28, 2017)

Round 12 Results

Thanks for everyone for competing! Results for round 12 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes. 

Changed MBLD format to *best of 3.*

@mark49152 graduated from 4BLD this week, good job!

Round 13
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. If you take a hiatus, you don't however lose your streak. If you are first time racing, or changed your method, please include it to your post as well (no need for that in MBLD though).
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. L U2 L' B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L U2 L' B U L B R D' F' L' B U 
2. U' R2 U' L2 U B2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 B' L R F' R' B' L' B2 D' U' 
3. U B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 R' B2 U F D U F U' B2 
4. U2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 R U2 L' D' U' F R' D F' L2 
5. R2 U R F' U' L' F2 L' F R2 U L2 D' R2 U' B2 U B2 U B2 
6. R2 U2 D' L F U' R' U2 D2 R' F U2 B R2 L2 F U2 F L2 B' L2 
7. B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U L B D2 U2 R D B D' F2 U 
8. U D B' L D' R U F' D2 R' U F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 
9. R' D2 L' B' D' B' D2 F R' U F D2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 D2 F U2 R2 
10. U2 B2 R' U2 L2 D2 L B2 U2 R B2 D' U2 L' U' F' U F2 U2 F' 
11. R U' B D' L2 F2 R' B2 U' F D2 L2 F2 B2 D F2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 
12. L2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 B' F L' D B F2 D R' D B' 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. Fw' U' Rw D2 F D' Uw U2 B' R' D2 Rw R' Fw2 L B2 F R Fw' F' U Rw2 R2 Fw2 L' R' U' F D Fw R' B' D2 B2 R' Uw' F Rw B' D'
2. U' R D L D R B R2 D2 Rw Fw' F2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 F Uw' Fw' D U2 Rw2 B F2 Rw' R2 Fw2 L2 Rw Fw' Uw R' B' Rw U Rw' B' U' L Rw F2
3. B2 L2 B Fw2 F2 R U F' L Uw' B2 Fw U' Rw2 F2 D2 Rw' D2 F' Uw' U L2 Rw D2 U Fw L R2 F' D B2 D2 Fw' Uw U B L R Uw2 U'
4. D Uw' U B2 D2 Uw U' Rw' B' L' B2 R' Uw2 Fw' Rw' D L U R2 D Uw2 U' L2 D R2 Uw U' B2 U2 R2 F' R Uw' B' Uw Fw D2 Uw U R'
5. L F' D' B Fw' L' D R' B Rw R D2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 U' Fw F D' U L2 D R Fw2 L B' Fw F' Rw' U2 Fw' U' B' L Uw U2 L' R' Fw2 R2





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. D2 Uw' Rw R' Fw R' Bw' L2 B' D' L2 D' Uw B2 Lw2 B R F2 D Dw2 F2 Dw B2 L Fw2 Uw F2 Uw Lw2 D Uw' Rw2 Bw Fw F2 Lw Bw2 D2 U' Rw Uw F Uw' Bw2 Rw2 R' B Uw2 B' R' Uw2 U' Rw2 B' Fw R' D' U2 B F'
2. L2 Bw2 F' Uw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 L' Lw' R' D' Uw F2 L Uw2 L2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw' Bw' Lw2 D' Dw2 Uw2 R2 B' D U L Lw R2 B2 Uw' Bw2 Fw' F' U' Bw' D U2 Fw2 Dw' Rw R' Bw U2 Rw2 U2 Lw D2 Bw2 U2 L' Lw2 D' U' L' B2 U B2
3. Dw2 Bw' L D' Dw2 Bw' Lw' Dw U' F Uw2 R' Fw' U2 B2 Uw' Rw2 D Dw Uw' U' B2 R' Fw2 R' U2 L' R Uw2 Rw' R2 Bw' F' Rw2 Bw' Dw2 R2 Dw' L Lw2 B' R2 Bw2 Lw2 B R2 F2 Uw2 B2 Lw Rw2 D2 B Dw' L' Dw2 F' D Rw R
4. U2 F2 L Fw L' Fw' Uw2 Rw R Dw R' Dw Bw2 Fw' U2 Fw' F2 L2 D' L2 Bw2 F Uw L Rw' Uw Bw' Fw' U Lw Rw' B' Bw' F Uw Fw2 F L' D' Lw' B D2 L2 Uw' Lw' Uw Lw R' Uw Lw' D F' Dw' Bw Dw Rw' Bw2 R2 Uw2 Fw'
5. D Uw' U' B Lw' Dw' Rw B Bw' F Rw B' Lw' Bw2 R2 Uw U2 Rw2 D' Bw2 U' B' U' Lw2 D2 Bw F Dw' L' Lw2 R' B' Fw' L' Uw2 Lw' F L' D' Bw' L2 U B L U2 Lw F Lw' Rw2 R' Dw2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 D' Rw' R Bw F2 L'



*MBLD*
Generate your own scrambles. You can do three attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to. The basic rule now is: get your goal once and you've graduated. It's easy to add a cube or try to get faster at the current amount of them. Of course you can specify if you still wish to try and get the goal for multiple weeks in a row; you decide it!
_____________

New round up every Friday. Good luck at blindsolving! 
And again, full results can be found here


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 28, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> I guess there wasn't a 20-second execution. 30:18?


Yes, it should be 30:18, as listed just above. Sorry.

Edit: Can we make Multi be best of 3? That's usually the official format, and the other events in this thread have at least as many solves as allowed officially.


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 28, 2017)

Keroma12 said:


> Yes, it should be 30:18, as listed just above. Sorry.
> 
> Edit: Can we make Multi be best of 3? That's usually the official format, and the other events in this thread have at least as many solves as allowed officially.


I've thought so too, and yeah, I think there's no problem (why should I limit the attempts to two?). We'll take best of 3.

(It seems while 4bld and 5bld almost always have bo3, multi has all bo1, bo2 and bo3 comps. I still think bo1 is the most common one, but clearly most of you have practised multi a lot more than I have (or done small and fast attempts) so 3 attempts go easily.)



Underwatercuber said:


> I don't see any of my results from round 12?


I did add them, wait a while and I think you'll see them. Someone else was having the same problem a few rounds back, but everyone else did see them. You don't see anyone's r12 results?


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 28, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> I did add them, wait a while and I think you'll see them. Someone else was having the same problem a few rounds back, but everyone else did see them. You don't see anyone's r12 results?


I still don't see updates if I click the link in the post. Instead I have to start the Google Drive app and open it from there.

Regarding my results, I wasn't clear, but my goal for MBLD is 4/4 sub-10 for 3 weeks in a row. So I haven't graduated yet.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 30, 2017)

3bld goal sub 2:00
MoB6: 1:56.32


Spoiler: 3bld times



1. DNF(2:31.14)
2. DNF(2:06.49)
3. 2:38.24
4. 2:07.04
5. DNF(2:04.99)
6. 2:07.60
7. 1:28.16
8. 1:40.51
9. DNF(1:50.60)
10. 2:11.27
11. DNF(2:00.79)
12. 2:03.35+



4bld goal get a success (sub 20 preferred)


Spoiler: 4bld solves



1. DNF(11:10.13)
Terrible memo. I realized I had been tracing wrong so I had to redo about 3/4 of wings memo  I am getting a lot faster though seeing how this solve even with a lot of mistakes was 11 minutes. Sub 10 is well within reach 
2. DNF(8:02.65)
Pretty nice speedwise. I thought I had it but alas my execution has failed me again  100% memo. Triple parity as well (well centers isn't really parity so double I guess) Aiming for a sub 10 at NW champs!
3. DNF(9:28.30)
Off by 4 wings and 2 centers 
4. DNF(8:50.65)
off by 8 wings,4 centers and 4 cornerse. Not quite sure what I messed up on.



5bld get a success (anywhere from 50 minutes to 1 hour is acceptable)


Spoiler: 5bld solves



1. DNF(19:24.21) 100% memo (checked)
TFW you see your centers in the wrong orientation and you know dun messed up  Nice speed though. Hopefully a success this week!
2. 23:43.20 The "YESSSSS!" was loud  so happy for this



Multibld goal 3+ Points


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 30, 2017)

*3BLD: 1:29.40* (8/12) sub-1:30 is bad (for me) so just ok.


Spoiler: times



01:29.51 42 0
01:29.81 38 0
01:18.76 34 0
01:56.94 59 1
01:13.61 38 0
02:11.96 46 0
01:16.75 29 1
01:40.33 57 0
01:44.40 49 0
01:53.54 57 1
02:07.23 53 0
02:58.36 49 1



*4BLD: 5:09.93* (dnf, 8:46, 5:09, dnf, 6:42)
(the dnf:s were close and 7:31 and 5:31)
*5BLD: DNF* (dnf, dnf, dnf, dnf, dnf) 
(11:21, 11:52, 14:59, 15:03, 12:33) nice times, the last was best with 3 corners off.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 1, 2017)

Round 13

*5BLD goal 15:00*
DNF, 12:52, 3xDNS 

The first DNF was because I exchanged entire X and T centres memo 

*MBLD goal 4/4 sub 10:00 for 3 weeks*
9:04, 8:41, 3xDNF

The 8:41 PB was followed by a shocking 15 minute 1/4


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 1, 2017)

*3BLD
Race to sub-1:10
*
1:10.55, (1:25.30), (DNF), 1:20.87, 1:12.59, 1:02.89, 57.48 PB, 1:05.83, (2:09.08), (1:27.73), (DNF), (DNF) *= 1:08.37
*
PB single, mo3 and ao5. Nice.

*4BLD
Race to sub-6:30 (new goal)
*
DNF (6:26) failed a corner comm
DNF (6:45) failed the same corner comm than before
DNF (6:33) 4 wings (easiest centers ever)
6:03.04 [2:50] yeess no cycle breaks, no parity


Spoiler: video











My previous pb was 6:50, I've clearly improved a lot. I'm happy with my memo, but the execution is slow. Center comms are on the list next, U2 starts to get annoying.

*MBLD
Goal: sup/sub NR (17pts in 1:00)
*
12/19 in 1:14:37

I was clearly too tired as it was late and I couldn't get anything to stay in my mind. I think I should continue pushing 19-cube attempts though.


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 2, 2017)

*Multi: 8/11 in 24:14.43*
1. 8/11 in 27:32 [17:19/9:43]
2. 5/11 in 25:32 [16:25/9:07] - so bad...
3. 8/11 in 24:14 [15:35/8:38] - great time

*4BLD: 5:18.52*
1. DNF(6:11) [2:08/4:02] - long pause in recall, forgot some wings/centers
2. 5:18 [2:16/3:02]
3. DNF(4:03) [1:57/2:05] - missed a U because I did a U2 right before it (4 corners, 8 wings), first sub-2 memo
4. DNF(4:56) [2:49/2:07] - center memo was a mess
5. DNF(5:08) [2:28/2:40] - missing slice somewhere, plus 2 additional centers
no review


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 4, 2017)

Round 13 Results

Thanks for everyone for competing! Results for round 13 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes. 

@mark49152 graduated from both 5BLD and MBLD!

Round 14
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. If you take a hiatus, you won't lose your streak. If you are first time racing, or changed your method, please include it to your post as well (no need for that in MBLD though).
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. R' D F2 D L B' D' F D' B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L' D2 R2 B2 
2. R D2 L' B2 L U2 F2 U2 R B2 L2 B U B2 F2 R U' F L U2 R 
3. F2 L2 F2 D R2 D' R2 D L2 F2 D' B R D F2 U' L F' R2 D2 R 
4. D' R U2 F U2 D' F2 R U2 B' R D2 F2 R L B2 R' F2 U2 R' 
5. U L2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U R U' F2 U2 F L' B' R F' U 
6. F' L2 R2 D2 B' U2 B R2 U2 B' F2 D' R F U F R' D' R2 B2 
7. B L2 B' U2 L2 U2 F L2 F' U2 B2 L U L' B2 D2 U L D2 R' U' 
8. F2 D' L2 U L2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 U R U B F L' F D' B2 D2 B2 
9. L D' F L' F2 L U' R2 B' L' U2 R2 L2 B U2 F R2 U2 D2 R2 U2 
10. B' L' F2 D F2 R' F2 U' B U2 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L 
11. U' R2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 D2 L' B R' D L2 R2 F R' D2 R2 
12. U R2 U' F2 D L2 D' B2 L2 F2 R D2 B' U' L2 F R2 F R D' U' 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. R' U L2 Rw F Rw R B2 Fw U' Rw2 R2 U2 B' R' D B' Fw2 Uw R' B2 D' Fw D Uw Rw R2 B2 R' B2 R Uw2 F' R' B2 F' L D' B' Rw
2. B2 Fw' D' Rw D Rw U L2 F R D' Fw F L Fw Uw U2 L R2 F D U2 L R F2 U2 Fw' Rw' R' Fw' U' L' B' Rw' B L2 R B Rw B
3. D L B' Fw' F Uw' Rw B Rw2 R Uw2 L2 D2 U2 Rw R2 F2 Uw' L R D Fw' R' B' F U' L' Rw' Fw Rw2 B' L' U2 Fw2 Rw' D2 Rw F' Rw' Fw
4. F D2 Fw2 Uw B' Fw D U2 Rw' Fw2 Uw2 U B' R D' Fw2 R D Fw' D2 L' U B2 Uw B' F D2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 Fw R2 B D Uw2 L Fw Uw' Fw2 F'
5. B' Fw' U2 Fw2 D' R B' D2 U Fw2 L Uw' L U2 L2 R' D B' L U Rw' B' Fw D' Uw2 U2 B Fw Rw Fw2 D Uw2 U2 L2 F2 L2 Rw R2 B' Rw





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



Round 1
1. Rw U' Bw' Fw' Dw' Uw' Bw Uw' Fw Lw U' F' L R2 Dw R' B2 L Fw' R B F2 Rw' R' Bw2 Dw2 U Fw' D' Lw2 Uw' L B' Dw2 Fw' D Lw' D' Lw2 R U2 Rw2 F2 D' Dw B2 Fw' R Bw' R' B2 Bw2 Fw' L2 Fw2 D2 U' F2 U' R2
2. Rw2 F R' U' Lw2 Rw' U' Lw2 R D Dw2 L Rw' R Fw L2 Lw' F' Lw U2 B Lw' Dw L B' F2 U2 F2 R' U' Rw Dw2 U2 L' D' L Rw' R B2 Rw Bw' R' D U2 B' Lw2 U' B2 D2 B' R' Uw L B2 Fw L Bw Dw2 U' F
3. U' Rw2 U2 B' Lw' Uw2 L' D2 U Bw2 Fw' F' D U2 Bw2 Fw F2 L' B' Rw2 Uw Lw' D Bw L Rw Dw U Lw' Rw2 B Bw L2 U2 B' Rw' Uw' U Rw' D' R2 B' D' Dw2 Fw' U B2 Fw' Dw2 B2 Bw' Fw2 U' Bw2 F D2 Bw Fw D' U2
4. D Dw2 Rw' B2 D' Uw' L' Uw2 B Bw F2 Rw' F' L2 Lw' Uw F2 Dw2 Lw R' Dw B2 L2 Lw Dw B' Rw' U' F' L2 Lw2 Rw Bw2 L R2 D' Uw' U Fw' U' Rw R B2 Dw2 Lw Bw' L' B Dw' Uw2 U B2 Lw' Uw2 U' L2 Lw' Uw R2 D'
5. Lw' Fw L2 B' Bw2 D2 F2 Uw U2 B2 Dw U' L' Fw2 U2 Bw' Fw2 F' D2 Dw' U R Bw Lw2 B L' Lw D2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 U2 B2 F Rw2 R' Uw2 Rw F R' B2 F' Uw' Lw' Rw2 U2 Fw' L R' D2 Dw2 Lw' B Fw2 L Dw' U2 L Lw2 Rw2



*MBLD*
Generate your own scrambles. You can do three attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to. The basic rule now is: get your goal once and you've graduated. It's easy to add a cube or try to get faster at the current amount of them. Of course you can specify if you still wish to try and get the goal for multiple weeks in a row; you decide it!
_____________

New round up every Friday. Good luck at blindsolving! 
And again, full results can be found here


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 5, 2017)

*5BLD: 14:46.84* [9:02] Thought I messed the execution up a couple of times, pleasantly surprised to find it solved.
2) dnf (13:33/9:19), 3) dnf (10:30/5:57) so close!!!! I slipped 3 comms from the end and did R2 instead of R. Would have been super PB!
*4BLD: 7:41.87 *only 1/5
(dnf=6:34 mess, 7:41, dnf=5:27 90%, dnf=6:44 3c, dnf=7:11 2x)
*3BLD: 1:36.07* (9/12) bad


Spoiler: times



02:04.34 51 0
01:38.96 45 0
01:21.20 28 0
01:37.80 49 1
01:32.01 36 0
01:28.23 40 0
01:55.20 30 0
01:30.35 31 1
01:40.81 55 0
03:01.27 51 0
01:31.60 55 1
02:32.94 92 0


----------



## Alex B71 (Aug 5, 2017)

Is it okay to join in on this (some weeks i won't be able to participate, but will when i can).


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 5, 2017)

Alex B71 said:


> Is it okay to join in on this (some weeks i won't be able to participate, but will when i can).



Sure! Everyone is welcome


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 5, 2017)

Lost my streak  And ironically I did practice almost every day, lol.


----------



## Alex B71 (Aug 5, 2017)

3BLD - Goal = Sub-1:00
MoB6 - 1:16.604


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 1:59.804 
2. *[1:21.870]* 
3. 2:18.147+ 
4. DNF (1:48.968) 
5. *[1:25.983] * 
6. DNF (1:08.655) 
7. *[1:08.055]* 
8. DNF (50.229) 
9. *[1:14.613] *
10. * [1:24.358] *
11. *[1:04.745] * 
12. DNF (1:13.734)



Solves 10 & 11 should have been a lot faster but i kept cycling to the wrong places and reversing. Oh well, next time


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 5, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Lost my streak  And ironically I did practice almost every day, lol.


I lost it last week, now no one has done 3bld every round


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 5, 2017)

3bld goal sub 2:00
MoB6: 1:54.25


Spoiler: 3bld times



1.DNF(2:04.49)
2.DNF(1:16.86)
3.1:21.39
4.1:58.69
5.2:09.44
6.1:49.55
7.DNF(1:39.53)
8.DNF(1:23.58)
9.DNF(1:59.71)
10.2:43.18
11.1:23.27
12.DNF(1:29.49)



4bld goal get a success (sub 20 preferred)


Spoiler: 4bld solves



1. DNF(13:09.11)
2. DNF(9:55.10)
off by 2 centers  also had a 1 minute pause trying to recall last corner pair
3. DNF(9:49.42)
forgot to finish memoing the last wing cycle for no reason  it was an 8 mover I knew as well.
4. DNF(15:39.73) 
Bad just bad. Tons of pauses trying to recall memo and I messed up a ton



5bld get a success (anywhere from 50 minutes to 1 hour is acceptable)

Multibld goal 3+ Points


Spoiler: MBLD attempts



1. 2/5 in 24:06.43
Messed up memo on 1 cube, 1 I didn't memo a flipped edge and twisted corner and the last one I didn't memo a cycle.


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 6, 2017)

*Multi: 10/11 in 25:30.42*
1. 10/11 in 25:30 [16:27/9:02] executed a corner comm incorrectly
2. 10/11 in 25:55 [16:48/9:07] skipped an image in the short-term cube..... 
3. 7/11 in 25:04 [16:17/8:46] 2 memo mistakes, 2 exec mistakes

*4BLD: 4:26.01*
1. DNF(4:45) [2:18/2:26] made a recall error, forgot the last image
2. 4:26 [2:19/2:06] PB 
3. DNS
4. DNS
5. DNS
probably won't have time for the others


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 6, 2017)

*MBLD
Goal: sup/sub NR (17 pts in 1:00)
*
1. 17/19 1:05:39


Spoiler: video











It's starting to look possible


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 7, 2017)

*Event: *3BLD
*Goal: *Sub-1:10
*Method: *M2/3Style
*MoB6: *59.86

1. 1:03.61 L U2 L' B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L U2 L' B U L B R D' F' L' B U

2. DNF(1:16.22) U' R2 U' L2 U B2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 B' L R F' R' B' L' B2 D' U'

3. 1:07.32 U B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 R' B2 U F D U F U' B2

4. DNF(1:15.38) U2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 R U2 L' D' U' F R' D F' L2

5. DNF(1:18.10) R2 U R F' U' L' F2 L' F R2 U L2 D' R2 U' B2 U B2 U B2

6. DNF(47.83) R2 U2 D' L F U' R' U2 D2 R' F U2 B R2 L2 F U2 F L2 B' L2

7. 56.98 B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U L B D2 U2 R D B D' F2 U

8. (54.88+) U D B' L D' R U F' D2 R' U F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U' B2

9. 59.72 R' D2 L' B' D' B' D2 F R' U F D2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 D2 F U2 R2

10. (DNF(1:09.75)) U2 B2 R' U2 L2 D2 L B2 U2 R B2 D' U2 L' U' F' U F2 U2 F'

11. 56.62 R U' B D' L2 F2 R' B2 U' F D2 L2 F2 B2 D F2 D L2 F2 D2 L2

12. 1:08.87 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 B' F L' D B F2 D R' D B'


I'm just speechless! This will be a hard one to beat! 

MY BODY IS READY!


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 7, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> *Event: *3BLD
> *Goal: *Sub-1:10
> *Method: *M2/3Style
> *MoB6: *
> ...


59.85 MoB6 btw


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 7, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> 59.85 MoB6 btw



I was just editing it xD


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 7, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> *MBLD
> Goal: sup/sub NR (17 pts in 1:00)
> *
> 1. 17/19 1:05:39
> ...


Yes, you will beat Lähtimäkis record within half a year!
Nice


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 7, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Yes, you will beat Lähtimäkis record within half a year!
> Nice


*Lehtimäki


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 8, 2017)

Round 14

*3BLD goal 1:05*
(1:12.16), (1:01.33), 57.61, (DNF), (1:09.43), 57.54, 59.33, 1:01.07, 55.15, (1:14.89), 1:00.76, (1:09.54) = mean 58.57

*4BLD new goal 5:00*
DNF, 5:04, 6:06, 5:51, DNF = best 5:04

Should have made it - had to reverse a corner comm mistake right at the end of that 5:04.

*5BLD new goal 13:00*
DNF, 13:27, DNF, DNF, DNF

Solves #1 and #3 were 12:07 and 12:11 off by two centres each. Either would have been PB. So a fairly promising first stab at my new goal.

*MBLD new goal 4/4 in 9:00 for 3 weeks*
DNF, DNF, 9:50, 8:36, 11:06 = best 8:36

One of the DNFs was 8:14 - one silly mistake cost me another 20 seconds off PB.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 11, 2017)

My 3x3 BLD average is around 6 mins. Often DNFed. So can my goal be got at least an average?


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 11, 2017)

GarethBert11 said:


> My 3x3 BLD average is around 6 mins. Often DNFed. So can my goal be got at least an average?


Yeah, sure.


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 13, 2017)

Round 14 Results

Thanks for everyone for competing! Results for round 14 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes.

Sorry for the delay, the week passed fast.

@mark49152 and @Underwatercuber graduated from 3BLD!

Round 15
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. If you take a hiatus, you won't lose your streak. If you are first time racing, or changed your method, please include it to your post as well (no need for that in MBLD though).
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. R' B2 D F' B D' L U' R F B' L2 F R2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 F' 
2. B2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 U L2 U' B' U L F' L' D2 B' D2 F' U 
3. B2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 R' B' D F L' B F2 D' B' D2 
4. R' U2 B2 R' F2 L B2 F2 R' F2 R' F D R B2 U' F U R2 U2 R2 
5. F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U R F2 L B R2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 D' F2 
6. D2 U L2 D' F2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 L' F U2 R2 D R U L B F' 
7. U D F U' R D2 F D' B' R' L2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D L2 
8. B' U2 L2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 D B F2 D2 L2 F2 R' F L2 
9. D' L B2 D F' U' B U2 L F U2 R2 F' U2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 B' 
10. D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R F U' L U B L U R F2 L' 
11. U2 L2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 R' B2 D U' F' U' B F' R D' 
12. D2 B U' D2 L D2 B' U' D R' U2 D2 R2 F D2 B' U2 B U2 R2 D2 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. B2 D2 R2 B2 Fw' D2 Uw2 Rw' B' Fw Uw R2 U2 L2 U2 Fw' Rw R B2 L' D2 Uw B Fw2 F' U' L D' Uw' Rw R' B2 Uw Fw2 U2 B D U2 B' F
2. B Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw Fw Uw B' Rw F' Rw2 R2 B D' B2 Rw Uw' U' Fw' F' L2 F2 D' R' Fw' F' Uw' Fw' Rw' R F2 Rw2 R B' D L R Uw B2 Rw'
3. U2 Rw R U Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw Uw' U2 Rw Uw2 L2 R2 B' L B2 Fw L2 Rw2 F' L R U' Fw' U L' Rw B' Uw' F2 Uw2 B2 U' L B Uw' L2 R U2
4. D' Uw Rw' B' Fw2 R B2 F' L' F' R' D2 L2 F L2 R' U2 Fw' D2 Uw Fw Uw R' Uw2 F2 Uw' U2 F D' F' Uw' Rw2 R2 Fw2 U L2 R2 B' L2 R'
5. Rw2 U F2 D Rw' Uw2 R' Uw' B2 Fw Uw U2 F' U2 L Rw' D' L R D Fw D' Uw B2 U B' U2 B Fw D2 Fw' R B2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 B D R2





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. Rw D Uw2 U2 Fw2 Lw D2 L' B2 Fw2 D Dw2 F2 Lw2 Bw L' Dw' B' Bw2 F' Rw' Bw' R' Fw L R' Fw' D' Rw Fw2 L2 R' B L Lw' R' D2 U' B2 Rw' B U' Fw2 Dw' Fw Lw' Fw' Dw U2 Rw B' D Rw2 D' Uw' U2 B D U2 Bw
2. Bw' L Lw B' Dw2 L2 F L' B2 Bw' U Bw' Fw' F Rw' U' R Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Dw L2 F L Dw Rw2 Bw' R Fw' D' B D U Bw2 R D' Uw U' F' D2 Uw2 F D Uw2 R B' Fw L2 Dw2 Uw2 R2 D2 F' Lw U' Lw2 Rw Uw2 L2
3. U Rw2 U' Lw2 Uw' U Fw Lw' U2 Lw' Dw' B2 F2 Lw2 Rw R' U2 Rw' U2 Bw U B' Fw' Dw2 U2 Fw F Rw' D' F' Lw Rw R2 Fw2 Lw' Rw2 Bw U Fw Uw' F' R2 Uw' Lw Uw Lw2 D' Uw U B2 Fw' F2 Rw2 U2 R2 F L' D2 Bw D2
4. L' D2 U' Lw Bw Dw L' D2 U L' U' L Rw B' F' Uw' Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw' F D2 Dw U' Fw Dw2 R2 Dw2 Uw L' Lw' F D2 Rw2 Dw2 B' Uw2 B F L2 B F2 Dw2 Bw2 F' L2 D' L2 B' Rw' R Fw' Uw2 U2 Fw2 Dw' U2 Fw' Lw Dw
5. Dw Lw B2 L Rw2 D2 U' Bw2 L' Uw L Dw B' F' Uw2 R2 D Rw D2 Fw' D L2 Rw Uw2 L B2 Rw R2 Dw2 Rw2 B Uw2 Rw2 D' L2 D2 R2 B L Dw Uw' U' Rw' U' Lw2 Rw R2 Uw Rw' D' Bw Fw' F Lw Rw2 Fw Lw2 R2 F' Dw2



*MBLD*
Generate your own scrambles. You can do three attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to. The basic rule now is: get your goal once and you've graduated. It's easy to add a cube or try to get faster at the current amount of them. Of course you can specify if you still wish to try and get the goal for multiple weeks in a row; you decide it!
_____________

New round up every Friday. Good luck at blindsolving! 
And again, full results can be found here


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 16, 2017)

3bld goal sub 1:50
MoB6: 1:55.42 


Spoiler: 3bld times



1. DNF(2:11.17)
2. 2:24.77
3. 1:32.40
4. DNF(1:48.99)
5. 2:14.22
6. DNF(1:39.15)
7. DNF(2:29.12)
8. 2:11.86
9. DNF(1:53.36)
10. 1:38.08
11. 1:58.20
12. 1:57.78



4bld goal get a success (sub 20 preferred)

5bld get a success (don't care about time)


Spoiler: 5bld solves



1.DNF(25:08.32)



Multibld goal 3+ Points


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 16, 2017)

Round 15

*3BLD new goal 1:00*
DNS

*4BLD goal 5:00*
DNF, DNF, 7:42, 7:08, 5:57 = best 5:57

Haven't done much 4BLD recently and it shows.

*5BLD goal 13:00*
DNF, DNF, 11:21, DNF, 13:46 = best 11:21

PB by almost a minute, yay!

*MBLD goal 4/4 in 9:00 for 3 weeks*
9:26, 10:57, 9:41, 10:00, 8:51 = best 8:51

Good accurarcy this week. Rushed the last one and it worked. The 10:57 included five memos as one was in the wrong orientation.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 17, 2017)

*Round 15

Event: *3BLD
*Goal: *Sub-1:10
*Method: *M2/3Style
*MoB6: *1:03.73




Spoiler: Time List / Scrambles



1. 1:02.69 D' L2 U B2 D L2 R2 D U B2 U' B R' D' L B U R U' F Uw 
2. DNF(1:01.65) R' B2 D F' B D' L U' R F B' L2 F R2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 F' 
3. 1:10.85 B2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 U L2 U' B' U L F' L' D2 B' D2 F' U 
4. 1:37.53 B2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 R' B' D F L' B F2 D' B' D2 
5. 1:15.51 R' U2 B2 R' F2 L B2 F2 R' F2 R' F D R B2 U' F U R2 U2 R2 
6. (54.42) F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U R F2 L B R2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 D' F2 
7. (DNF(1:21.66)) U D F U' R D2 F D' B' R' L2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D L2 
8. 1:03.73 B' U2 L2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 D B F2 D2 L2 F2 R' F L2 
9. 1:05.51 D' L B2 D F' U' B U2 L F U2 R2 F' U2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 B' 
10. 1:06.12 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R F U' L U B L U R F2 L' 
11. 1:09.90 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 R' B2 D U' F' U' B F' R D' 
12. 1:11.95 D2 B U' D2 L D2 B' U' D R' U2 D2 R2 F D2 B' U2 B U2 R2 D2


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 17, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> *Round 15
> 
> Event: *3BLD
> *Goal: *Sub-1:10
> ...


Dang you posted this with the MoB6 so I didn't have the chance to calculate it


----------



## Alex B71 (Aug 17, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> *Round 15
> 
> Event: *3BLD
> *Goal: *Sub-1:10
> ...



Nice accuracy, Fábio.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 17, 2017)

Alex B71 said:


> Nice accuracy, Fábio.



Thanks! I'd trade this for some good official successes, though xD


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 17, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Dang you posted this with the MoB6 so I didn't have the chance to calculate it



LOL, next time I'll let you


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 17, 2017)

*3BLD*
1:18.89, DNF, DNF, 1:01.55, DNF, DNF, 58.77, DNF, 1:04.41, 1:06.27, 1:03.64, DNF =1:05.58


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 17, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> *3BLD*
> 1:18.89, DNF, DNF, 1:01.55, DNF, DNF, 58.77, DNF, 1:04.41, 1:06.27, 1:03.64, DNF =DNF
> 
> My success rate really has been horrible lately


You got 6 DNFs not 7... the MoB6 is 1:05.58


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 18, 2017)

*MBLD

Goal: *10 Points in =<60:00
*Score:* 6 Points (8/10 in 60:00 [46:06])


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 18, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> You got 6 DNFs not 7... the MoB6 is 1:05.58


Wait a sec, Thanks for pointing out! How stupid I was..


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 18, 2017)

3BLD: *1:21.31* (7/12) ok, but bad accuracy


Spoiler: times



02:06.05 72 1
02:23.99 47 1
01:20.95 38 0
01:28.79 36 0
01:36.16 54 1
01:08.30 31 0
01:35.86 43 0
01:29.07 49 0
01:43.71 53 1
01:14.52 25 0
01:26.24 36 0
01:33.74 30 1


4BLD: *6:10.03* (dnf, 6:10, dnf, dnf, dnf) two were sub 6 with only one or two errors
5BLD: *13:28* (dnf, 15:28, 13:28, 13:35, 15:22) good accuracy


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 18, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Wait a sec, Thanks for pointing out! How stupid I was..


No problem, anything to help prevent someone from joining the DNF club like me


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 18, 2017)

We'll hold the round one more day since it started only on Sunday. (maybe I'll also have time to do other events)


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 19, 2017)

Round 15
3BLD
Goal: Get an average
Method: M2/OP

Ao6: DNF


Spoiler: Times



1. (DNF(4:20.78)[2:54.10]) 
2. DNF(6:03.19)[4:15.64] 
3. DNF(5:57.11)[3:28.58] 
4. DNF(4:35.81)[3:24.19] 
5. 3:56.16[2:40.17] 
6. (3:38.92[2:19.69])
7. DNF(5:21.06)[2:46.53]
8. DNF(3:45.44)[2:40.75]
9. DNF(4:53.42)[3:32.10]
10. DNF(4:15.89)[2:49.52]
11. DNF(4:57.34)[3:16.08]
12. 4:29.24[3:16.36]



Only 3 success out of 12 lol. The 6th solve was my new PB hehe .


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 20, 2017)

@T1_M0 is the next round going to be starting today?


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 20, 2017)

Oh ****, of course I had to forget about it again...


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 20, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Oh ****, of course I had to forget about it again...


Lol you might want to give another person authority to start new rounds and edit the google docs as a backup person


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 20, 2017)

Round 15 Results

Thanks for everyone for competing! Results for round 15 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes.

Yepyep, busy week again, trying to be on time in the future.

@Fábio De'Rose graduated from 3bld again!

Round 16
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. If you take a hiatus, you won't lose your streak. If you are first time racing, or changed your method, please include it to your post as well (no need for that in MBLD though).
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. U2 B2 U2 L' F2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 U2 L' D2 R2 U' F' R 
2. B' L2 D2 B' L2 F D2 B2 F' U2 F2 U' R B R' B' U' L F' U' 
3. F R2 D F' R F' B D F2 U' F2 R' B2 L' F2 U2 R U2 L D2 R 
4. D2 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 L' R2 F2 R2 F' D' L F L' R B' L2 U 
5. D F2 L2 F2 D R2 U' F2 D F2 D2 L B2 D' U2 F' L F2 D2 R2 B' 
6. R L2 U' F R D' R2 B2 R F R2 D2 B U2 F2 R2 B R2 L2 F 
7. R' F2 R' D2 L U2 R2 D2 B2 R U2 F D' B2 R' B D U' B' F' L2 
8. F2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' R' D B' R2 U F2 
9. R' U' L B' R F U D2 R B2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 L2 F2 
10. U B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U2 F' D L R2 U L U2 L2 U 
11. L2 F U2 F L2 D2 R2 F R2 B' D F2 L' F U' L' D2 B2 L B2 
12. L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 D' U B' L' B2 L2 R' D2 F2 R B' U2 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. B' F Rw R2 D U' R' B2 R D' U2 B Uw' B2 F Uw U' L2 B2 D' L2 Rw R' Uw Fw2 F2 L Rw2 R' U' F Rw' R B Fw' D' Fw' R' B L
2. L Rw2 Uw U2 B2 Fw' Uw' U2 B2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 R' F' U' L2 F Uw B' R2 F Rw B D' Rw Uw' Rw R D2 F2 D' F2 R Uw' Fw' R' D U2 B2 L
3. F2 Rw' R Fw L' U R Uw2 U2 B2 L' D2 Fw F' Uw U' R' Uw' Rw2 Fw' R2 Uw2 L Fw L2 Uw' R D2 U' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 F Rw2 D Uw' R2 Uw L Fw'
4. F2 Uw2 U' Rw2 D2 Uw' U2 Fw Rw Fw Rw' Uw' U2 F2 L B' Fw' L B F' L2 B2 L2 R Uw' L2 D' R2 B' L F D' Uw2 L Rw F' D U Rw2 B
5. F2 Uw2 F2 Rw U' R B L R2 B2 R D' B' Fw' F U2 F2 R2 B2 Fw' U' L U B' U2 R2 D2 Uw' U F R' F2 Uw Rw' U2 B' D2 Uw' Rw2 F'





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. U' R Fw2 D2 Dw' Fw' D L2 Fw' L' Rw' Bw Lw2 B2 L' B2 U2 Lw2 B' Bw Fw' F' D' Lw Fw' Uw2 R F L F R Bw2 Fw U L2 U2 Lw Rw2 Fw U' Bw2 D Uw R' Fw L Uw' L2 U L2 D2 L2 Uw Bw D' Dw' Rw2 D' B U2
2. Uw2 Rw B' Lw' U Lw2 Uw Fw2 R2 U2 F2 Rw' D Lw2 D' Dw U2 Fw Dw2 U2 L2 Bw2 F D2 Fw2 Dw2 Rw' B Rw2 R2 D Fw' R2 F2 Dw F' D Dw2 U2 F D' Bw2 D Lw' Uw2 Bw2 L Bw Fw' Uw' Rw2 Dw2 F Dw2 R B' F R2 U F'
3. R2 Bw' L Lw Rw B2 F' Dw' Rw R Fw Dw F' D2 B' F2 L' Lw2 Dw' U' Fw' Lw2 Rw B Bw2 Fw F' R2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw F' Uw' Rw2 F L' Uw Rw' Dw' Lw Rw' D Dw' Uw F2 Dw L R' B2 D2 Dw U Bw D2 Bw Fw L' R2 Bw F
4. L' Lw Uw B' Uw U L2 Lw' R2 B2 F U2 Bw D' L Rw2 Bw2 L B' Lw R2 Fw2 F' L' U' F' Lw Bw' L D L Rw' U Lw' Bw' F Rw' Uw F' D' L R' Bw2 Fw Dw Uw Fw2 Uw Rw' D2 Uw' B2 U' Fw R2 Uw2 Bw U Rw' R2
5. Lw' Bw2 Lw' Rw2 R' Dw' Uw Bw Fw2 R D2 Dw2 Fw F' D Dw' Uw U2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 D2 B U Lw2 U L' R Fw2 F Lw U2 L2 Fw2 Dw' U' Lw' B2 Bw' F L Dw2 F' D2 R' D2 Lw2 Fw2 F2 U' Lw' B2 R' D R2 Uw' R2 Bw' U2



*MBLD*
Generate your own scrambles. You can do three attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to. The basic rule now is: get your goal once and you've graduated. It's easy to add a cube or try to get faster at the current amount of them. Of course you can specify if you still wish to try and get the goal for multiple weeks in a row; you decide it!
_____________

New round up every Friday. Good luck at blindsolving! 
And again, full results can be found here


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 20, 2017)

3bld goal sub 1:50
MoB6: DNF


Spoiler: 3bld times



1. DNF(1:18.86)
2. DNF(1:28.10)
3. 2:07.04
4. 1:46.33
5. 1:34.47
6. DNF(1:52.95)
7. 1:39.33
8. DNF(1:36.33)
9. (1:12.52)
10. DNF(1:42.80)
11. DNF(1:15.24)
12. (DNF(1:08.84))



4bld goal get a success (sub 20 preferred)
Bo5: 10:12.87


Spoiler: 4bld solves



1. DNF(11:53.33)
off by 3 wings but it was also my first time ever using a comm in a solve 
2. DNF(8:52.32)
worked in another comm  forgot to execute last wing pair and also twisted the last corner the wrong way
3. 10:12.87
eyyy pb  could have been sub 10 had I not forgotten my last 2 wing pairs and stopped the timer properly.
4. DNF(8:18.35)
off by 4 wings (swapped two letter pairs)
5. DNF(7:36.06)
messed up center execution  nice memo speed and accuracy though



5bld get a success (don't care about time)
Bo5: DNS


Spoiler: 5bld solves



1.DNF(17:09.79)
Liking the speed. Off by 8 X centers, 5 + centers, 13 wings, and all but 1 corner. It looks like I didn't undo an R' somewhere but besides that I have no idea what I messed up on 
2. DNF(24:12.50)
probably worst 5bld attempt so far. tons of pauses trying to recall memo. Midges were also terrible even though I did fine with them



Multibld goal 3+ Points


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 20, 2017)

Multi: 8/11 in 44:17.15, DNS, DNS

Made some major changes to my memo/exec system, and am updating all my corner comms.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 21, 2017)

Keroma12 said:


> Multi: 8/11 in 44:17.15, DNS, DNS
> 
> Made some major changes to my memo/exec system, and am updating all my corner comms.


Seems ... "heavy"? It is a pain to change such things as you have to relearn.
If I should start over from where I was nine years ago (with bld cubing) I would definitely
do things different (with hindsight). But no thanks now .

Good luck!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 21, 2017)

3BLD:* 1:34.85*


Spoiler: times



01:39.35 47 0
01:47.09 40 0
02:24.54 81 1
01:26.17 40 1
01:17.89 25 0
01:27.17 34 1
02:11.40 67 0
01:28.31 31 0
01:39.32 53 0
01:37.16 57 0
02:23.61 29 1
01:39.02 39 1


4BLD: DNF = (5x dnf, i'm crying)
5BLD: *12:58.16* [8:24]


----------



## rezaqorbani (Aug 21, 2017)

*5/12*
Time List:
1. DNF(1:15.77) 
2. DNF(1:06.13) 
3. DNF(1:07.36) 
4. DNF(2:21.53) 
5. 1:38.29 
6. DNF(59.22) 
7. 1:01.47 
8. 1:23.54 
9. DNF(1:10.89) 
10. 1:05.39 
11. 1:00.42 
12. DNF(1:11.42)


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 21, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Seems ... "heavy"? It is a pain to change such things as you have to relearn.
> If I should start over from where I was nine years ago (with bld cubing) I would definitely
> do things different (with hindsight). But no thanks now .
> 
> Good luck!



Yup, it's definitely a pain. But after I finally got my multi NR I had no more excuses not to get rid of OP corners and start using comms. And then I figured that if I'm going to slow down a bit anyway, might as well fix everything else. Also, talking to Ishaan is for some reason very motivating, and I did that a lot at NWC last weekend.

I definitely wish I had started differently seven years ago too.

Thanks!


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 24, 2017)

*Round 16*

*Event: *3BLD
*Goal: *Sub-1:05
*Method: *M2/3Style
*MoB6: *1:02.16

1. 1:01.49 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 U2 L' D2 R2 U' F' R
2. 1:01.84 B' L2 D2 B' L2 F D2 B2 F' U2 F2 U' R B R' B' U' L F' U'
3. DNF(57.40) F R2 D F' R F' B D F2 U' F2 R' B2 L' F2 U2 R U2 L D2 R
4. DNF(1:19.84) D2 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 L' R2 F2 R2 F' D' L F L' R B' L2 U
5. 1:06.01 D F2 L2 F2 D R2 U' F2 D F2 D2 L B2 D' U2 F' L F2 D2 R2 B'
6. 1:02.71 R L2 U' F R D' R2 B2 R F R2 D2 B U2 F2 R2 B R2 L2 F
7. DNF(1:00.45) R' F2 R' D2 L U2 R2 D2 B2 R U2 F D' B2 R' B D U' B' F' L2
8. DNF(1:05.14) F2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' R' D B' R2 U F2
9. 1:02.83 R' U' L B' R F U D2 R B2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 L2 F2
10. (58.09) U B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U2 F' D L R2 U L U2 L2 U
11. 1:09.21 L2 F U2 F L2 D2 R2 F R2 B' D F2 L' F U' L' D2 B2 L B2
12. (DNF(1:10.93)) L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 D' U B' L' B2 L2 R' D2 F2 R B' U2

Last solve was also my 4.000th 3BLD solve (timed on the csTimer session, that is), yay!

Tagging the official human calculator, @Underwatercuber xD


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 24, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> *Round 16*
> 
> *Event: *3BLD
> *Goal: *Sub-1:05
> ...


1:02.16.
Thanks for the new signature


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 24, 2017)

*MBLD*

Goal: 10 Points
Result: 8 Points (9/10 [60:00])

DNF was due to overtime, RIP.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 24, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Last solve was also my 4.000th 3BLD solve (timed on the csTimer session, that is), yay!


That was a lot in 1-2 years? 
I counted to 9599 right now . But I've been doing this since 2008.
Keep going .


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 24, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> That was a lot in 1-2 years?
> I counted to 9599 right now . But I've been doing this since 2008.
> Keep going .



This will sound crazy, but I started this session in March


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 24, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> This will sound crazy, but I started this session in March


How many solves do you do a day?


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 24, 2017)

Round 16

*3BLD goal 1:00*
1:06.28, 1:02.28, DNF, 1:20.88, 1:04.55, 1:12.36, DNF, (2:10.32), 1:04.56, DNF, DNF, DNF = 1:08.48
*
4BLD goal 5:00*
DNS

*5BLD goal 13:00*
DNF, 14:17, DNF, DNF, DNF = best 14:17

*MBLD goal 4/4 in 9:00 for 3 weeks*
DNS


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 25, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> How many solves do you do a day?



Depends, but anywhere from 30 to 100+ (across multiple smaller sessions). That's how I spent my vacation ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ without a dime and full of DNFs


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 25, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Depends, but anywhere from 30 to 100+ (across multiple smaller sessions). That's how I spent my vacation ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ without a dime and full of DNFs


You can't have that many DNFs compared to me  what's your success rate?


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 25, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> This will sound crazy, but I started this session in March


Whoa. I have just 1000 solves and I started in January. (and they are the only 3bld solves I've ever done)


----------



## Meneghetti (Aug 25, 2017)

*Round 16

Event:* 3BLD
*Goal:* Sub-29
*Method:* 3-Style
*MoB6:* 27.33

1. DNF(38.54) 
*2. 24.52 
3. 29.76 *
4. DNF(28.93) 
*5. 26.00 *
6. DNF(27.45) 
*7. 30.52 
8. 27.37 *
9. DNF(29.08) 
*10. 25.82 *
11. 31.53 
12. 31.09


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 25, 2017)

*3BLD (sub-1:10)*
1:24.63, 55.15, DNF, 1:08.43, DNF, DNF, 1:03.77, 1:11.12, DNF, 1:12.25, 59.16, DNF *= 1:04.98

MBLD (17 pts sub-hour)*
15/19 1:02.54 [43:04]

Tried reviewing in three-packs, I'm not sure if it's better or worse than two-packs for 19.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 26, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> You can't have that many DNFs compared to me  what's your success rate?



40 to 60% depending on the day xD


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 26, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> 40 to 60% depending on the day xD


I win. My current session is 61/192 = 31.77% XD


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 26, 2017)

Round 16 Results

Thanks for everyone for competing! Results for round 16 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes.


I graduated from 3BLD, time to try sub-1

Round 17
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. If you take a hiatus, you won't lose your streak. If you are first time racing, or changed your method, please include it to your post as well (no need for that in MBLD though).
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. B2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D F' L' D L2 B' F R F U' L'  
2. D B2 F2 R2 D L2 D R2 D2 U2 L' B' R F2 U2 F R U' L' R'  
3. L' R' U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' B R D' R U' L2 D2 L D F2  
4. U2 B U D F' R' F' D B' L2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D B2  
5. B' L2 F R2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 U L2 F U2 B2 D L' D F'  
6. L D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 U2 B2 U' B' R F U L' F D' U2 B'  
7. U' D B D2 B' D2 R L' U D2 F B2 D2 R2 F' D2 B R2 B L2  
8. R' F2 R' U2 L2 F2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 B D' B F' L F' L2 B L2 D  
9. U F B' U' F U L2 D R L F2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 B2 D' R2 U' F2  
10. R2 D R2 D U2 B2 R2 D F2 U' F2 L' D2 U' R F' R2 B' F' L' D'  
11. B F D2 L2 F' R2 F U2 B L2 R2 U B2 D L2 U2 F L' D' F' U'  
12. R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 B' U' L2 F U' F D' B2 L U F2 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. D2 B2 L Rw2 Uw' U F' D2 U2 F U2 F2 R B2 D' Uw2 Rw' Uw' U2 Rw2 D' Rw2 U B2 Fw2 F' U Rw2 Uw Rw2 R2 F' L' Rw2 R' D2 Uw' L2 Rw R2 
2. L D Uw2 Rw' D2 U2 Fw' R2 F' D' Uw2 Rw' D2 Uw' U B2 F Uw Rw2 Uw2 B' Fw2 L2 B2 D2 U2 F2 Rw' R Fw' R' D2 U' B2 Rw2 D' Uw2 U2 B' R 
3. B2 Fw Rw2 R F' L Fw' R2 B2 Fw2 D Rw2 R' F' D B' R D2 L Fw' L Rw Uw L Uw' U' Fw' Uw' U B' D' L2 R' B' Fw F' L2 Uw F' U2 
4. Uw' B' R2 Uw' F' Rw D' R2 Uw' Rw Uw Fw2 U Fw Uw2 B2 F' Rw U2 Fw R' B R' Uw U' Fw Uw R2 Uw2 L' Rw2 R Uw U R' F' L B2 Fw' F2 
5. U2 R' Fw' F2 L' Rw' R' Fw2 Rw2 Uw' U2 F' D2 B' Uw2 Rw2 U' B2 F' D2 L' B2 Rw F2 D2 R' F2 Uw' U' B F D F R F L Rw R D2 L2





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. F' L2 D2 U' L2 Bw Dw' B' Bw' D Rw U' Lw Uw' Bw2 Rw F' L' D' U' Rw' Dw' R' Bw2 U' Bw2 Lw2 Uw' Bw2 L2 Rw2 R' Fw D2 B2 Dw2 Bw' Fw F' Dw Bw' Rw' D' Rw' Dw2 Lw Rw' R2 B Fw2 Dw Uw U F Dw U2 L' U R Fw' 
2. Bw' Uw Fw' Dw2 Bw' L2 Rw R' Fw2 Rw' Uw' Bw D' Bw Fw' R Dw2 Uw B' Rw2 R' D' Rw2 U B2 Bw2 Dw' Lw' Rw R Fw' Dw2 F' L' B2 Dw2 Uw Bw U2 R2 Dw U' L' Rw2 Bw2 Uw Rw' B Lw2 R Bw' D2 R Bw' Fw2 L R B Fw' Uw 
3. Fw' F D' Uw2 Rw' F' L D F2 U2 B L Lw D' Dw2 Uw2 U' Rw Bw' Fw2 F' L' Lw2 Dw Uw2 U' Lw2 D' L' Rw2 Dw Uw R F' Dw Uw' Rw Fw' Rw2 Bw' F Lw' Bw' Fw2 Dw Uw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw D' Bw2 L Fw U' Lw' B2 Lw' F2 D Fw2 
4. Lw2 U R2 B' Bw F L' B' U L' Fw' F Lw' D Dw' Fw2 F Uw L D2 F2 Lw2 R Dw Bw2 D' Uw' B2 Lw Dw' B' Bw2 Fw' Lw2 R' Dw2 L' Rw U2 Fw2 L Lw2 B Lw B2 Bw F' L Lw2 Rw' Dw Uw B Uw B' Dw F' L' Fw' F2 
5. Lw2 Bw2 F' Lw' D Bw2 L2 D' U2 L Fw2 D U2 Lw' B2 Dw2 Fw Rw2 Dw Uw' U' Rw' B' Bw2 F Lw' Bw Fw2 F2 Lw' Dw2 L Lw2 Dw Uw U2 L F' R' Fw L' Rw' Uw' U2 B2 Fw' F' D2 Bw2 F2 Uw Fw' R2 Bw D2 Dw2 B' F' L2 D'



*MBLD*
Generate your own scrambles. You can do three attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to. The basic rule now is: get your goal once and you've graduated. It's easy to add a cube or try to get faster at the current amount of them. Of course you can specify if you still wish to try and get the goal for multiple weeks in a row; you decide it!
_____________

New round up every Friday (at least from now on). Good luck at blindsolving! 
And again, full results can be found here


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 26, 2017)

3bld goal sub 1:50
MoB6: DNF 


Spoiler: 3bld times



1. (1:12.07)
2. DNF(1:37.22)
3. DNF(1:16.47)
4. 1:59.42
5. DNF(1:54.70)
6. 2:01.28
7. DNF(2:01.19)
8. 1:31.42 2
9. DNF(1:14.42)
10. DNF(1:20.22)
11. DNF(1:19.82)
12. (DNF(1:52.77))



4bld goal get a success (sub 20 preferred)
Bo5: DNF 


Spoiler: 4bld solves



1. DNF(11:08.20)
Even when I do safe solves I dnf  executed one center comm wrong and didn't shoot to last wing target
2. DNF(12:57.46)
Terrible memo and tons of pauses. Off by 3 centers :l
3. DNF(10:15.88)
Off by 2 centers, 4 corners, 11 wings. Yeah not so good 
4. DNF(8:13.91)
Forgot to execute BK the third to last letter pair for wings and also somehow messed up corners
5. DNF(10:17.85)
Forgot to execute JG but everything else was OK



5bld get a success (don't care about time)
Bo5: DNF


Spoiler: 5bld solves



DNF(17:45.37)
DNFd it because slow memo and I knew I messed up memo halfway into execution of + centers 



Multibld goal 3+ Points
Bo3: DNS


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 27, 2017)

3BLD: *1:29.20* // only 6/12, so bad


Spoiler: times



01:23.21 34 1
02:30.16 45 1
01:58.67 60 1
01:10.12 29 0
01:15.04 26 0
01:48.36 48 1
01:59.02 63 0
01:34.61 53 0
01:58.48 64 1
01:25.72 40 0
01:22.21 39 1
01:30.67 40 0


4BLD: *5:53.46 *(dnf 6:08, 5:53) ice cream time 
5BLD: *11:33.03* (dnf 13:18, 11:33) wow, another ice cream


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 28, 2017)

Round 17

*MBLD*

*Goal: *10 Points

*Attempt 1: *8 Points (9/10 in 48:42.15 [36:31.90])

Attempt 2:

Attempt 3:


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 1, 2017)

*3BLD (sub-1)*
1:11.10, DNF, DNF, 52.09 PB, DNF, 1:14.61, 1:16.29, DNF, 1:07.94, DNF, 1:10.31, 1:15.17 = *1:08.53*


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 1, 2017)

Round 17 Results

Thanks for everyone for competing! Results for round 17 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes.


Round 18
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. If you take a hiatus, you won't lose your streak. If you are first time racing, or changed your method, please include it to your post as well (no need for that in MBLD though).
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. L2 U2 F' L2 F L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' R' B F' U' B L' F2 D2 B' R' 
2. L2 R2 U L2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L B' R' B' F' R' F2 U L2 R' 
3. B2 U2 F' B U' F D' R F U' R2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 R2 
4. D2 R2 D2 B L2 B' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R F' U R2 U' L2 D2 F2 D F 
5. R2 F L2 F R2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 F L' D2 U R B2 D2 L R2 D' U' 
6. F2 U F2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 U F2 U' B D' R' F U R' U' B' U2 
7. L2 U2 R' U2 F2 R B2 U2 L F2 R D' L U' B R F' D' L' D U' 
8. R2 B2 D' F2 D L2 R2 B2 D U L2 R D' F R B2 R F2 R' B R2 
9. B2 D L2 B2 F2 U F2 D U F2 R2 F' U' F' R2 F' L R2 B' D2 U' 
10. B U2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 B' F2 R2 D R B' D U' B2 R' B' U' F' U' 
11. B2 L2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 D L2 R' B U' F D L D2 R' U2 L' 
12. D2 B U2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 B U' R' F' L' D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. D Uw2 Rw2 U' L Rw2 Uw2 R2 D U L' B2 Fw L' D Rw B' Rw2 Fw' U' Fw D' Fw D' Rw D Rw' F' Rw2 F2 Uw U' F2 U R D2 Fw2 D' L' U'
2. R' Fw' F' D' Fw' Rw' R F U' Rw' R Uw U Rw2 Uw' Rw' B2 Fw F R2 Fw Uw R' Fw' U' B' D' Uw' U' B Fw U2 Fw' L2 U Fw D' L2 B' R'
3. U' R' D2 Rw2 Fw U2 F R' D Uw B2 U2 Rw' R U' B Fw' Rw2 D2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 Fw' U2 Rw2 F2 D' F' Rw' R' F' L U L Fw2 L Rw'
4. Uw' Rw2 R B' L2 R2 D' L R2 Fw F' Uw B2 L' Fw R' D B2 Fw' Rw' R' F U R2 D Uw2 U2 B U' L D' L Fw R2 Fw L' R2 U Fw2 D'
5. R' Fw D F D2 Uw2 U2 R2 Fw U R' Uw F' U2 Fw' L Rw' R' Fw' D Uw2 Fw2 L R2 Uw2 L2 D' B2 L' Uw2 F L2 Rw F Rw' D2 Uw Rw2 D Rw





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. L2 Lw2 F' U F2 L Lw' R' F2 Lw2 B2 L2 Lw2 Bw2 F2 Uw Lw' Fw' L Bw2 L' R Bw' Fw' Rw B2 Fw2 F Dw' Uw' U' L Rw' B' Bw' Rw R' B F' D' L Uw' B2 Lw' Uw2 U2 Bw2 F2 L2 Rw2 Bw Fw' Lw' Bw' U' Rw2 D2 Dw Uw2 F
2. B2 L2 D2 Dw U B2 L2 Bw U Bw2 Fw2 F D' Dw L' Rw D2 Dw2 Bw Fw2 L' Lw Dw' B2 Rw2 R2 D U' Bw' Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw' Bw' Dw2 Uw' L F2 Dw2 Lw' R' Dw B' Rw' Bw L2 Bw L' Bw2 Lw' D' Dw2 U2 Fw2 F L Dw R'
3. R' U2 F' Dw U' Rw Fw' F2 L' D' Dw' Fw U Lw' Dw2 Fw' Lw2 U L Bw' Fw' Dw F' Rw U' Bw2 Dw' R2 Fw Lw D U B F2 Dw' L2 Lw Fw2 D L' D2 L2 B' D2 Uw2 L' Uw2 Bw R D' Dw Fw2 U Bw R' Bw' R' Dw' U R'
4. Lw R Dw2 Lw2 D U Rw2 U2 Bw Lw' Dw' Lw' Fw2 L' D' Rw' D2 Uw' R2 D' Lw' Dw2 Uw' Fw2 Lw' Rw2 B F' R2 B2 Bw2 U L' Uw2 U2 Lw2 B L' Lw2 Bw Fw R2 D2 Uw L2 R' F2 Lw Bw Fw2 Uw' Bw' Lw' F Rw D2 Lw2 R U L2
5. B Dw Uw Fw F2 R' B2 Bw' R B2 Fw2 Rw R' D' Rw Bw' L2 Lw2 Dw2 B F' D2 L F2 Dw2 L' R D' L2 U Lw2 R' U R2 U' Bw2 Dw2 Lw' D2 Dw Uw B' L Fw' F2 U' R Fw2 Dw' Uw' U' R2 Uw2 B R D2 L' B Fw D



*MBLD*
Generate your own scrambles. You can do three attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to. The basic rule now is: get your goal once and you've graduated. It's easy to add a cube or try to get faster at the current amount of them. Of course you can specify if you still wish to try and get the goal for multiple weeks in a row; you decide it!
_____________

New round up every Friday. Good luck at blindsolving! 
And again, full results can be found here


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 2, 2017)

3bld goal sub 1:50
MoB6: 1:32.67 


Spoiler: 3bld times



1. 1:42.15
2. 1:26.58 
3. DNF(1:54.79)
4. 1:46.73
5. DNF(1:30.72) 
6. 1:37.77
7. 2:52.54
8. (DNF(1:48.14))
9. 1:33.06 
10. 2:13.60
11. 2:03.26 
12. (1:09.74)



4bld goal get a success (sub 20 preferred)
Bo5: DNF


Spoiler: 4bld solves



1. DNF(6:57.19)
Messed somewhere on execution 
2. DNF(8:49.06)
Didn't undo a setup move on wings 
3.DNF(9:32.67)
Off by 5 centers
4. DNF(10:33.83)
TFW you can't even get a success on a safe solve  Off by 3 centers and 3 wings



5bld get a success (don't care about time)
Bo5: DNS

Multibld goal 3+ Points
Bo3: DNS


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 4, 2017)

3BLD: 1:30.81 (9/12)


Spoiler: times



01:55.06 63 0
01:24.81 38 0
02:05.93 67 0
01:33.49 42 0
01:37.59 35 1
01:04.77 24 0
01:51.24 44 1
01:32.12 25 1
02:04.45 54 0
01:30.93 46 0
02:06.19 68 0
01:35.77 42 0


4BLD: 6:02.23 [3:38]
5BLD: 5xDNF (13:56 13:16 12:44 13:23 16:38)
four of these were one error 

I do not like such bad streaks. First I made 12/17 5bld which was real good. Then now 8 dnfs in a row  .


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 9, 2017)

It's been a long time I'm not visiting this thread, because I don't have time to do it and pretty lazy lol. But, I will be try my best in 3BLD this week.


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 10, 2017)

Round 18 Results

Thanks for everyone for competing! Results for round 18 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes.

I've been busy with a comp for the last days (not happy with my blind solves there at all).

I've considered to take a bit longer rounds (maybe 1.5 weeks), since there has been a very few competitors, would you mind much?

Round 19
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. If you take a hiatus, you won't lose your streak. If you are first time racing, or changed your method, please include it to your post as well (no need for that in MBLD though).
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. D U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 U' B2 R U2 B' F D' U R D2 L' F2  
2. U' F2 U' R2 B2 U F2 D R2 U R2 B' L R2 D' F' D2 L' U2 L2 D'  
3. U' F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 U' L2 B R D2 L2 R B2 R2 D' U' R'  
4. B2 U L2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 L' U' F R D2 B' R2 D U' B  
5. D' L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U2 B L' B' R' F2 U R2 F L'  
6. D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F L2 F' R2 U2 R' D L B2 D L R' D2 L2  
7. D2 L' U' B' D2 R2 U' F2 B' L D' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2  
8. B' R2 B F L2 F L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L U2 B' R' B F R U  
9. R' B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' U2 B2 R2 D U' R' F' D B U' B' U2  
10. U' L' U F2 U D2 F L' D2 B R B2 L D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R'  
11. B' R2 U2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 F L2 F L U F L B L B R' D B  
12. U R' U L' F U F2 L' B2 L' D2 B' R2 F' R2 L2 F' R2 L2 D2 B' 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. U' B' Uw2 L2 Rw' B' R Fw' Rw' B' Fw F2 U' Fw' U2 B2 L Uw' L' Fw2 Uw Rw' B Uw U' B2 L2 R2 D' U Rw R' B' Fw' D2 L2 B L2 B' U2 
2. U2 R B' L D' Uw2 Rw2 R Fw2 U Fw U' Rw' Fw2 U' L' R U L' U' Rw F' Rw D Rw Uw2 U2 B2 D' F2 L' U2 R D2 Uw2 B' Fw2 F' R' Uw 
3. Rw' F L D R D2 Fw U' Fw2 Uw U R2 D B' F U L' F Rw' U' Fw2 L2 U Rw' Uw2 U2 L' Rw R2 Uw Fw2 Rw' B' L' U2 Rw B F' D Uw' 
4. D' Rw D2 B2 D2 Fw R2 D' L' Fw2 U' R' F Rw Fw' F' Uw R' U R' B' Fw2 F' D U2 Fw' F D2 L2 R F Rw' R2 Uw' L B2 D' U B' D 
5. Uw2 U2 Fw2 Rw' U B' Fw2 Rw2 B' D L F' Rw F U2 L' R D' Uw U2 Fw2 Uw U' F2 D2 Uw B' D' Uw U2 Fw2 F2 L' D2 U' R D2 U Rw Fw'





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. B2 D' F2 D L2 Lw R' D2 Dw' U2 F2 D Fw L' Rw' R D2 Dw' Lw' Bw' D' L2 U2 Bw Fw' F2 D2 Dw' B2 Bw2 D2 U' Rw Bw Fw2 U F L D2 Bw2 U' Fw F' L D F' D2 Uw Rw2 Dw' Fw2 Rw2 D Uw B' R2 B' F2 R2 U 
2. R' Bw' L Bw' U2 Bw Uw' L2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 D2 B' R2 D' L Rw' Uw' B' Bw' Fw2 F2 L' Bw Uw' L2 Lw2 Fw Lw F Rw' F U' Fw Rw' Uw' Bw Lw' B Bw' F L2 R' D Bw' Fw2 F2 L2 B' Rw' B' Fw Uw B Fw Lw Rw B Dw' B 
3. B' Rw' Bw L' Lw2 R B2 Rw R Fw Lw' Bw2 U2 B Bw2 Fw F2 R D' Uw' R' Dw Bw2 F' Uw Rw B Lw' Uw Lw F2 D' Uw U' L' Rw' R2 Dw2 F2 U' Lw' Rw R Bw' D Dw Uw' Fw' Rw Bw R D' B' F Dw2 B Bw Fw Rw' Bw 
4. Fw F2 Uw Rw Fw' D' B' Fw' Rw' Bw2 U2 Lw2 Rw2 B' L2 B' Bw' Fw2 Lw B2 Fw L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 L' Lw2 R' Uw2 U' B2 F2 Dw2 Lw2 F Uw2 F' Rw2 U' Lw Rw' D' Uw' U2 L R' F2 D B2 Dw2 Bw Rw F2 L Fw2 R' Fw L2 Rw2 
5. Lw' R Uw2 L2 D Dw Uw2 U' Fw L Bw' Uw' Lw2 Rw' R2 B' Bw2 D L Rw2 Dw' Fw' Lw R' B Bw2 U L Dw Bw' R2 D' B' Dw Uw' L2 Dw2 U Fw F2 Lw Dw' Uw' Rw Dw' Uw2 U L R2 B' Uw U Lw2 D2 R2 Dw2 B2 Rw F2 Uw



*MBLD*
Generate your own scrambles. You can do three attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to. The basic rule now is: get your goal once and you've graduated. It's easy to add a cube or try to get faster at the current amount of them. Of course you can specify if you still wish to try and get the goal for multiple weeks in a row; you decide it!
_____________

New round up every Friday. Good luck at blindsolving! 
And again, full results can be found here


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 10, 2017)

I forgot to post my results for round 18, sorry. It was DNF (5/12) for 3BLD and 9:23 for MBLD. Not very good.

IMHO it's better to keep the comp weekly unless it's too much work for you. The summer has been a bit busy but I hope to resume competing weekly if I can, and it's nice to have a predictable weekly schedule.


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 10, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> I forgot to post my results for round 18, sorry. It was DNF (5/12) for 3BLD and 9:23 for MBLD. Not very good.
> 
> IMHO it's better to keep the comp weekly unless it's too much work for you. The summer has been a bit busy but I hope to resume competing weekly if I can, and it's nice to have a predictable weekly schedule.


Yeah, after all I guess it makes no harm to anyone if they don't have time to participate. Maybe it's best to do weekly.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 11, 2017)

3bld goal sub 1:50
MoB6: 1:26.98 


Spoiler: 3bld times



1. DNF(1:50.70)
2. DNF(2:00.81)
3. DNF(1:09.55)
4. 1:32.65
5. 1:12.66
6. 1:44.52
7. DNF(1:34.34)
8. (1:07.33)
9. 1:26.79
10. 1:37.95
11. (DNF(1:38.45))
12. 1:51.38



4bld goal get a success (sub 20 preferred)
Bo5: 10:44.92


Spoiler: 4bld solves



1. 10:44.92 
Realized I had traced wrong about 1:30 into wings so I had to scrap my memo. At least it wasn't a DNF this time 
2. DNF(10:56.09)
Off by 3 wings  lots of pauses trying to recall memo



5bld get a success (don't care about time)
Bo5: DNF


Spoiler: 5bld solves



1.DNF(23:35.15)
Super safe memo but I slipped somewhere while doing midges and probably messed up execution somewhere else so lots of stuff was off. All but 3 + centers solved, all but 3 X centers solved, 3 corners solved, 4 midges solved, 8 wings solved. I need to practice 5bld more 



Multibld goal 3+ Points
Bo3: 3 points


Spoiler: MBLD attempts



3/3 mbld in 8:52.31


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 11, 2017)

Somewhat funny: I decided after some sloppy bld lately that I should go for 12/12.
So I went a little slower than usual, got 12/12 *and a better avg *than last week 
3bld: 1:28.85 (*12/12*)


Spoiler: times



01:33.77 49 0
02:05.09 73 0
01:31.70 44 0
01:42.59 60 0
01:23.08 48 0
01:29.02 40 0
02:23.00 73 0
01:25.80 45 0
01:29.70 46 0
01:34.97 53 0
02:07.58 58 0
01:37.01 51 0


4bld: *5:56.99* [3:04 slow exec]
5bld: *11:42.12, *(dnf (11:36/7:06 mess), 11:42/7:08)

In a way I fulfilled all goals this week. And yes, I also want weekly just for the simple reason
that it is easy to remember that Fridays are the deadline .


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 11, 2017)

first time doing this!

MBLD (method is 3 style)

Goal: 40 points, 46 cubes sub hour

result: 40/46 in 58:25 [35:44]


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 11, 2017)

I like it weekly. I've been busy with other things lately, but will start participating again soon!


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 19, 2017)

Sorry, I was at a comp the whole weekend and really had no time to update. We'll take a two-week round now, and continue weekly then.


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 19, 2017)

MBLD: 44/46 in 59:49 

Fulfilled my goal of 40 points yay!


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 23, 2017)

3BLD
Race to sub-1
1:13.36, 1:11.12, 1:16.78, DNF, DNF, 1:17.69, DNF, 53.17, 59.10, DNF, 1:21.73, 1:16.14 = *1:08.28
*
4BLD
Race to sub-7
DNF, DNF, DNF, *5:49.29 [2:25 memo]*

PB, first sub-6! Well, my execution is crap. 3:24?!


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 23, 2017)

Round 19 Results

Thanks for everyone for competing! Results for round 19 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes.

Awesome sup-WR attempt @the super cuber !!

Round 20
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. If you take a hiatus, you won't lose your streak. If you are first time racing, or changed your method, please include it to your post as well (no need for that in MBLD though).
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. D2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 F' L2 D2 B2 F2 D B D L' B2 D' F U2 R B2  
2. R2 B2 D R2 U' B2 D U2 R2 D2 L2 B' F L F L2 U F R' B U2  
3. U2 F2 D' B L F2 D L F' L B2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 B2  
4. U2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 B U2 B U2 R2 D' B2 D B U L2 R' B' D R  
5. F' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 B F D L R' D L  
6. B2 D2 B2 U R2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U2 B' U' L2 R' D' R D' B U R'  
7. D L U' B U D2 L D B' L' D2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U R2  
8. U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B R2 B U2 F' D' B2 R B' D' L' D2 U L'  
9. R2 U B2 D' U F2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 B' D' L U2 F U' B2 R' D' B2  
10. R L' D' R2 F R2 B U' R F R2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 D R2 L2  
11. F U L F' R' B U2 B' R F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F R2 F D2 L2 U2  
12. B2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D B2 F R F2 U2 B' R F2 L' U2 R2 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. L' Fw' F' Uw Rw2 Fw F R B F2 Rw R' D2 Uw L Fw2 Rw Fw' L2 B2 R' B2 F2 D' Uw' Fw' Rw' B2 R2 Uw2 Rw' Uw L2 F' Rw B F D' R F2 
2. U2 B Fw' Rw F' U2 Fw2 F' U2 L' Uw' U2 F D Uw2 L' Fw F' L' B2 L R2 F2 Rw2 B' U' L Fw2 L2 D2 U B' D' L2 Rw2 D Rw2 Fw L' Rw' 
3. Rw' D2 Fw' L D' Uw2 U B2 Fw' L' Rw' Uw2 B Uw' U Fw2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 R' Uw2 Rw F' D' L2 U2 Fw' R' U2 L' U' R' Uw2 Fw L F' R' Fw2 U 
4. F2 L2 D Fw2 U2 F2 D2 L' B2 Rw' Uw2 R' F' Rw B Fw R Uw2 U' B' Fw L B D' Fw2 F Uw2 Rw Fw R2 U' Fw' U2 R2 B F Uw Rw2 Fw' R' 
5. Fw2 R F L2 F2 D' Fw D2 U' L' Rw2 R2 Fw' L2 R D' B' D2 Fw Rw R' B R2 D' Rw' F' Rw D' F L2 D2 L' Fw' U' B' F Rw' R Uw L





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. Dw2 B2 Lw B' L Lw B2 Rw2 F2 L2 Uw Rw' Dw2 F' Uw2 Bw' D' U2 Rw2 B2 F2 Rw2 F R' D Dw' R2 B' Bw2 L' Dw2 F R2 Fw L R B2 L2 Rw2 R' Fw' Uw B L D2 L2 R Fw Dw2 Uw' U R F Dw2 B2 Fw R2 Uw Lw' D2 
2. U2 L2 Dw' B' Uw Bw Uw F2 Uw Lw2 Fw R' B2 D Lw' Dw R' D2 F' Uw' Fw' L' Rw Bw2 Fw2 U' Bw R' Fw' F2 Rw' R Bw' Rw D Dw2 L' Dw U2 Fw Uw' Fw' D Dw Rw' F' L' Fw Rw' Bw Uw U B Uw' Bw' Dw' Bw2 Uw R' F' 
3. Dw Uw2 Rw2 F2 U' Fw2 Dw' L2 Fw' D2 Bw2 F2 D Bw2 Uw R' Bw D Uw2 L Bw Dw2 Fw2 Lw' D U Rw2 B F D' Dw' L2 Dw' F2 Dw Bw' D2 Fw U Bw L' F2 Uw2 B2 D2 Fw L2 Lw Bw D' Uw L B' Fw Rw Dw2 F' L' Lw2 Uw' 
4. Dw' Fw' F2 L R2 F' Dw Bw' Uw' U Fw2 U2 R' Bw' U' B Dw' F Uw2 Lw Dw2 Uw' Rw2 Dw2 Bw F' Dw B Rw R D' Lw D' Dw2 Uw' B Bw F2 R' Fw' Uw2 Bw' D Dw2 Uw2 Bw F D2 Uw Lw' U2 L' U2 L' D Bw Fw L' F2 U 
5. L2 R2 F' R B Fw D F' Uw R' Bw' D' Dw' Uw' B2 Dw L Dw2 B L' D Uw L' Fw2 Dw U2 F Rw2 B' Bw Fw2 Dw R U F' Lw2 Rw2 B' D2 B2 Bw2 U' L Lw2 B2 F2 Lw2 U' R B' U' Fw2 Dw' U2 F Rw' Bw' Dw2 Lw B



*MBLD*
Generate your own scrambles. You can do three attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to. The basic rule now is: get your goal once and you've graduated. It's easy to add a cube or try to get faster at the current amount of them. Of course you can specify if you still wish to try and get the goal for multiple weeks in a row; you decide it!
_____________

Trying to set a new round every Friday. Good luck at blindsolving! 
And again, full results can be found here


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 23, 2017)

3bld goal sub 1:50
MoB6: 1:17.42 


Spoiler: 3bld times



1. 1:16.87
2. 1:15.19
3. DNF(2:19.21)
4. (1:02.86)
5. 1:33.70+
6. 1:12.92
7. DNF(1:44.93)
8. 1:51.30
9. 1:23.00
10. DNF(1:57.89)
11. 1:42.02
12. (DNF(2:07.23))



4bld goal get a success (sub 20 preferred)
Bo5: DNF


Spoiler: 4bld solves



1.DNF(11:07.28)



5bld get a success (don't care about time)
Bo5: DNS

Multibld goal 3+ Points
Bo3: 3/3 in 6:21.93


Spoiler: MBLD attempts



1. 4/9 in 46:53
2 cubes off by a twisted corner, 1 off by a few edges (made an E move by mistake), 1 off by a flipped edge and two twisted corners (traced wrong) and one I traced wrong for the last few edges on the M slice so only those edges were off. Overall though it feels nice to know I am capable of getting at least 9 cubes multi 
2. 3/3 in 6:21.93
Decided to go for speed with a smaller amount and I feel like it went well


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 24, 2017)

4BLD (sub-7)

DNF (5:47.99), DNF (6:03.22), DNF (6:34.10), DNF (5:38.68)

hey, what's going on...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 25, 2017)

3BLD: *1:35.20* (7/11)
4BLD:* 6:25.51*
(6:45 [3:00] a little too fast memo, 6:25 [3:59] a little too slow memo , 7:05 [4:35] much to slow memo, DNF, DNF)
5BLD: *DNF*
(13:03 one error, 12:53 2X)

nothing good this week


----------



## Blindsighted (Oct 7, 2017)

Round 20
3BLD new goal: sub 45
Bo6=44.61 (9/12)
I thought it was too much of a stretch to go for sub 40.
Lol the first two weren't sub1.


Spoiler: Times



1. 1:05.45 
2. 1:08.64 
3. DNF(56.46) 
4. 37.55 
5. 40.86 
6. DNF(34.99) 
7. 40.26 
8. DNF(50.88) 
9. 1:01.84 
10. 56.35 
11. 43.99 
12. 48.66


----------



## T1_M0 (Oct 7, 2017)

New round up today!


----------



## T1_M0 (Oct 8, 2017)

Round 20 Results

Thanks for everyone for competing! Results for round 20 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes.


Round 21
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. If you take a hiatus, you won't lose your streak. If you are first time racing, or changed your method, please include it to your post as well (no need for that in MBLD though).
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F' R' U2 R' D R2 B D' R B2  
2. U' D2 F R' D2 L' B' U' F D2 R' B2 R D2 F2 L' F2 R2 B2  
3. D2 B2 U L2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D R D R2 U' F R2 U F2 L' D'  
4. R' B2 D2 U2 L D2 R U2 L' U2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 B' F' R U' F L'  
5. L U F2 D2 R2 D L2 D' B R F2 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L' F2  
6. D' R' L2 F' U' R' B' D' R F2 D2 B' D2 L2 U2 D2 F B D2 R2  
7. F L F U' R' B' U' R' U2 F U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U  
8. U' B R2 D' L F' D2 F' D' R2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L F2  
9. L U B' D' R2 L2 F' U2 B2 R' B L2 F L2 B U2 L2 F2 B' L2 F2  
10. U2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F U2 B' U L2 F2 R F U' B L' B' U2  
11. L' F' D' R' U B' L F R F U L2 B2 U' F2 B2 L2 D' B2 U L2  
12. R2 U L2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L' U B L2 U B' F2 U2 R F' D



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. B' F U B F Rw U L2 R2 Uw U2 Rw' F L' B2 Rw Fw L2 Rw2 Fw F U' F L R' D' B' F' L' D2 Uw' Rw2 D' Fw2 F L2 Rw2 R2 D L' 
2. B2 Uw B Fw' L' Uw' F' Uw2 R' U2 Rw' Fw D2 Fw2 F2 L' R' U' Rw Fw' D Uw Fw D Fw' Uw' U' R2 Fw D B Rw Uw2 B' D Uw U' B' F2 U 
3. D' U L2 D B2 Uw F2 D' U2 R' D2 B F2 R2 Uw2 R B2 Uw B' Uw Rw B F' D Fw2 D' L R2 F' Uw' U2 F2 Uw U2 L' Fw F L2 D2 Uw' 
4. D2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 R D2 Uw2 U Rw D' R U2 B' Fw F Uw2 F' R2 Fw' L B' Fw U L R' U Rw' R' B' F2 D B2 F2 U L2 Fw2 Uw2 R F' 
5. L2 Rw2 U F' D Rw B2 Fw F' Rw2 R2 B' U' B D' Rw D R Fw' U' L2 B' L' D2 Fw' D2 Rw2 D2 L2 B' D Uw B' Fw' F L' R Uw' Rw Uw'





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. Uw' F U' F' U' Bw2 Lw' B Rw' R' Dw' Fw2 Lw Dw' U' L F' Lw2 B2 Bw' U' Lw' F' Dw2 B D U Rw2 Fw' Uw' Rw Fw R Uw Bw2 Uw Lw D L Rw' Dw Lw' D2 B' U2 B2 Fw' D' L2 Bw U' Rw U2 F' R' D' Dw' Uw U2 F 
2. D Dw Uw' F2 D Uw R2 Fw' Uw2 Lw' Bw2 D Dw2 R2 Dw Rw D Dw L2 Rw Uw' U2 Rw' Bw' Fw' Uw' Bw2 Fw F Lw2 D R2 Fw' F' Uw Bw' U2 R D2 Bw2 R2 Bw D' U2 Rw2 R Dw U R' Fw' L' Lw2 R' D2 Bw' U2 Lw Rw' R2 Uw' 
3. Bw' Fw Rw2 B Bw L R2 Dw2 Uw' B2 Bw2 L2 Rw B2 D2 U' L' Rw Bw' F L2 Rw' B2 Dw R2 U Lw Rw R2 Dw Rw' Fw' L2 F' Rw R F2 Dw2 U2 Lw' Dw2 L Lw' Rw Fw2 Lw' Fw2 D' L' Lw2 Dw U F2 Lw' U' F L2 R' F L2 
4. D' Dw2 R' F2 D U2 Rw B2 Rw2 U' F2 D' Dw2 B F' L' B Uw Rw F U' L2 U' F' Uw' Rw Dw' B' Uw2 L' Rw' Bw R2 Uw' Lw' D2 B' Bw' Fw' L' U' B' Bw2 Fw F U' R Dw Lw R' Dw' L' D L2 Dw R' Bw F' Uw2 R2 
5. L F' Dw' Uw' F' Uw2 Lw' Dw' L2 Lw' B L' Uw F' D2 Dw2 Uw2 U' Fw2 D R' D' L2 Lw2 F' Lw F Uw R' U2 Bw L Lw Rw' B2 Fw F2 D2 Bw Lw2 F2 D' Fw Dw2 Rw' Dw Bw' Rw' Fw' L' B' Dw' Uw U2 L Fw D' L2 Lw2 D2



*MBLD*
Generate your own scrambles. You can do three attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to. The basic rule now is: get your goal once and you've graduated. It's easy to add a cube or try to get faster at the current amount of them. Of course you can specify if you still wish to try and get the goal for multiple weeks in a row; you decide it!
_____________

Trying to set a new round every Saturday. Good luck at blindsolving! 
And again, full results can be found here


----------



## T1_M0 (Oct 8, 2017)

3BLD (sub-1:00)
DNF, 1:22.97, *49.84*, DNF, *1:02.45*, *1:08.46*, *55.98*, 1:18.20, *1:03.60*, *56.75*, DNF, 1:18.68 = *59.51 (1/3)
*
First sub-50 single!!

MBLD (just pushing more and more cubes and trying to get that freaking nr officially)
1. 18/23 1:17.44


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 8, 2017)

3bld goal sub 1:50
Mo6: DNS

4bld goal get a success (sub 20 preferred)
Bo5: DNS

5bld get a success (don't care about time)
Bo5: DNS

Multibld goal 3+ Points
Bo3: DNS


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 9, 2017)

3BLD: *1:21.50* (8/12) started with 4/7 dnfs but got better


Spoiler: times



01:11.71 27 0
02:31.84 76 1
01:44.00 57 0
01:05.45 28 1
01:11.10 23 0
02:16.79 89 1
01:25.58 33 1
01:40.15 42 0
01:56.44 62 0
01:19.05 36 0
01:20.01 25 0
01:26.96 39 0


4BLD: *6:09.71*
(DNF, 6:09)
5BLD: *14:36.31*
(4xDNF, 14:36)


----------



## ronaldm (Oct 23, 2017)

Round 21
Goal: Sub-DNF

1. DNF - 2 flipped edges
2. DNF - 2 flipped edges
3. 5:38.40
4. DNF - Started doubting in the middle of executing a corner and couldn't recover
5. 4:14.03
6. DNF - Again doubt, this time middle of edge exec
7. DNF - twisted corners + 2 incorrect edge targets
8. DNF - twisted corner, twisted edge
9. DNF - Couldn't make the memo stick
10. 5:54.42
11. DNF - missmemo'ed 1 corner
12. 4:30.72

Number of memo and execution mistakes are slowly coming down, and times are quite OK as well, considering I've only been doing bld for a month/6 weeks now


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 23, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> 3bld goal sub 1:50
> Mo6: DNS
> 
> 4bld goal get a success (sub 20 preferred)
> ...



What is a Bo?


----------



## ronaldm (Oct 23, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> What is a Bo?


BoX = Best of X (so you simply take the best of all X results)
MoX = Mean of X (you add them all, and divide by X)
AoX = Average of X (you add all but the best and worst, and divide by X-2)


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 23, 2017)

ronaldm said:


> BoX = Best of X (so you simply take the best of all X results)
> MoX = Mean of X (you add them all, and divide by X)
> AoX = Average of X (you add all but the best and worst, and divide by X-2)


MoBX = mean of the X best solves (add them up divide by X)


----------



## T1_M0 (Oct 28, 2017)

Round 21 Results

Long break, a few competitors but trying not to completely forget this thread.

Results for round 21 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes.

I removed 10-round-old results from 3BLD, intending to do the same for other events soon.


Round 22
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. If you take a hiatus, you won't lose your streak. If you are first time racing, or changed your method, please include it to your post as well (no need for that in MBLD though).
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. U2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 U' R2 U' B2 F' L' U L' R D B' D' U2 L' 
2. F' R2 B' L D2 L U' F L U2 F2 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 
3. R U2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 F D' U F R' U' R U' B' D' 
4. R2 U2 B' F2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 F U R' B L' D' L' D2 U F2 
5. D F2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U' L2 U' L2 B' U B D F R D R2 F R 
6. U' L D' B U D2 L B2 R' U2 F2 U' F2 D R2 L2 B2 D F2 U' 
7. D2 U2 L F2 D2 L D2 R' B2 D2 R2 D L' R U B' L U' B2 R B 
8. U' L2 D L2 D' L' B R' F L' B2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 R 
9. D' R2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B U R' D L' R' F L B U' 
10. R B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L' U2 F2 R' F U' B' U2 L2 R' U2 B2 L2 
11. U' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' L B' R' D U R' F R B R' 
12. L2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' B' L' B' U B' L F' D2 L' R 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. U2 R' B Fw2 F D B' Uw2 R Fw' Rw2 B' Fw' D B' Rw U2 L R' F2 D' Uw L' R2 U Rw' Fw' F Rw Fw' L2 F D' L2 Uw' Rw R' B U' L'
2. R U' B L R2 Uw' B' Rw2 R' Fw2 Rw' D' Uw2 U F2 Rw' B L R Fw' L R D B' R D Fw2 Rw' U2 F2 Uw B L2 F2 U' L' D' U2 L2 D2
3. B2 F2 L Rw2 B' Uw2 L Rw' F D Uw2 B' Rw' Uw2 L' B Fw' F2 Rw' D U B Uw' F2 L' R U' L Rw D' L' Uw2 Fw2 D U2 Fw2 Uw' L' D Uw'
4. Rw R' B' F2 Rw2 R U' F' U' B Fw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw F' L Rw U2 F2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 Fw' L Uw Rw2 U L2 D2 Uw2 U2 B' Fw D2 U Rw D Uw2 L' U'
5. D2 Uw' U2 Rw' B2 R' F' D Uw' U' L' Rw' R2 D2 Rw' R' B2 L Rw2 D B' Fw L' Rw' Fw2 R' D' B2 F Uw2 L D' U2 B2 Fw' F D2 U2 Fw F





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. Dw R Uw' L Rw2 D Uw Bw2 Fw' Dw U' L Bw' Fw2 Dw R2 Uw Lw' U2 R' U Bw D L D2 L' B' D Uw' Fw2 Lw' Bw Fw2 Rw B' Bw Uw L2 Lw' Bw' Uw B D2 Uw' Rw2 Bw2 Rw' D2 F2 D2 L' Lw B' U2 Rw' Dw B F' Uw2 Bw2
2. B2 Rw B' Fw2 D2 Dw U R Bw D2 Bw' F Uw F2 D2 Dw' L D Dw F2 Rw' Bw2 D' Fw' R' U L B' Lw' Rw Uw2 Fw' F2 R2 B' D Bw2 F U2 R' Dw2 B Bw' Lw Uw' F' R' Bw2 Lw2 Rw U2 B2 Fw' L D Dw' R' Dw Uw B2
3. Dw' U' R' Bw2 R2 B Bw Uw2 Lw D' Dw' Uw' Bw2 Rw' D U' Bw' Lw R' B2 Dw' U' Bw R' D U2 L' Bw2 D' U' F Uw2 U' Bw2 D' U' Bw L Lw2 Bw2 R F Rw2 Bw' L' Bw2 L D2 Uw R' Uw2 Lw Rw' R' D' Dw2 R U L' Dw'
4. Uw R2 D' Fw' L2 R' U L2 Fw F' Lw D' L' B D' B Lw2 Bw Fw2 F' L2 Bw L' Rw R' B L2 Uw' F' L2 F' D' Dw2 Uw' Rw' B' Bw2 D' R B Lw' Bw Lw' R B2 Lw' Uw' L2 Rw2 Uw' R D' Dw' Rw' Bw2 Fw U' B Dw' U
5. Fw F2 Uw' Bw Fw' Lw U' Fw Rw Dw' B' Rw D L Lw2 Rw' R Uw F Uw2 Fw Dw Rw' R Dw' Uw' U R Dw B2 Fw' F L' Uw' L' Lw' Rw' R' Bw D2 L Lw D2 B L R' Bw2 Fw2 U Lw' R' Uw2 Fw2 L' Lw2 Bw Fw F D Lw'



*MBLD*
Generate your own scrambles. You can do three attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to; you decide it!
_____________

We'll see about the amount of competitors: maybe I'll try to update this every other week from now on.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 31, 2017)

I have returned with some minor improvements  I am currently working on corner comms so my corners are probably going to dnf me a lot but here goes 

3bld goal sub 1:50
Mo6: DNF
Lots of DNFs as predicted  did get to use some comms though


Spoiler: 3bld solves



1. DNF(1:15.99)
2. DNF(1:26.20)
3. DNF(1:23.87)
4. (1:19.84)
5. DNF(1:25.65)
6. DNF(1:11.06)
7. 2:03.59
8. DNF(1:15.69)
9. DNF(48.45)
10. 1:26.17
11. (DNF(1:48.89))
12. 2:41.01



4bld goal get a success (sub 20 preferred)
Bo5: DNF


Spoiler: 4bld solves



1. DNF(7:26.19)
2. DNF(8:55.88) off by 3 wings
3. DNF(8:00.65) also off by 3 wings



5bld get a success (don't care about time)
Bo5: DNS

Multibld goal 3+ Points
Bo3: DNS


----------



## Keroma12 (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm back!
*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF -> *DNF*
oops...
new memo method, plus using comms for centers now, and new corner comms
it's going to take a while to get used to this

*multi:* 2/5 in 21:36.00 [13:11/8:24], 2/5 in 19:35.48 [11:33/8:02], DNS -> DNF
hm this isn't going too well either


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm back .
I just did a 52.86. Fastest since 2014 and 4:th best of 9778 3bld solves !!
This morning I did an ok 7bld and at lunch an ok 6bld . Still know how...

4BLD: *6:14.07*


Spoiler: times



(DNF (5:13 2X), 8:04, 7:24, 6:14, DNF (6:35, one err U/U'))



3BLD: *1:24.95* (7/12 bad)


Spoiler: times



01:26.63 35 0
01:35.25 48 1
01:30.02 40 1
00:52.68 21 0
01:31.49 46 0
01:19.72 31 0
01:34.54 41 0
01:44.66 46 0
01:59.42 64 1


5BLD: *DNF*


Spoiler: times



(DNF (12:56 one err, DNF (11:34 2+) almost very good , DNF 13:33 2c, DNF 13:25 more errors,
DNF 13:38 forgot to do parity )
4 one error misses


----------



## Blindsighted (Nov 7, 2017)

Round 21
3BLD BO6=42.38


Spoiler: Times



13. 40.06 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 D F L' D R' D2 L' R2 U B U2
14. DNF(41.06) B2 R2 D' R2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D U B' U' L2 F' U' L U' F' R' U'
15. 54.96 F2 L2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' D' R' U' L F' R' B U F
16. 39.61 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 R D' F2 D2 L2 D2 B R' D2
17. 37.89 F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U L2 D2 B' R' F L' D2 R2 U' L R2 B2
18.( 59.10 ) U2 L' F U' L' U' L' U' L F R2 D2 F' U2 B R2 F R2 B U2
19. DNF(45.21) B U2 R2 F R2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 F2 R' D' B' F' L U B' R' F'
20. DNF(44.15) B2 D' R' F' B' R' B U' F' L2 D2 F2 U2 D2 F L2 B' U2 B2 L'
21. 40.99 L2 D R L' F D F2 L' U R2 F2 R U2 L F2 L' D2 R2
22. (1:02.32) B L2 D F2 R2 U L2 D2 U F2 U2 R2 L' F L2 F' R' D' F' D' completely failed memo did it in wrong orientation then after 20 seconds got confused and then had to start over
23. DNF(57.53) U L' F2 D2 L U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L' B2 F' D R2 B D' U' F
24. 40.79 R U2 D F U' D2 L' D2 B D2 F2 B' R2 B U2 D2 B U2 L
P.S. Ignore the scrambles.


I was reading the start of this thread and I'm starting to think BO4 out of 12 attempts is the way to do it even though I voted for #3. Accuracy would be comparable to a competition. Although, that may not determine your 'global' average. But if the idea is to see how fast we can do an average of 12 then only count the better half then what we're doing is fine.


----------



## schapel (Nov 7, 2017)

4BLD
goal: sub-2:00.00
result: 1:55.90


Spoiler: Times



DNF(1:57.33), 1:55.90, DNF(2:18.18), DNF(1:28.13)[gave up], DNF(2:04.85)


First definitely should have been sub-1:50, messed up center memo and had to redo, and completely forgot to memo last corner target causing the DNF, but I'm still happy that I met the goal (didn't expect to get a sub-2:10)

3BLD
goal: sub-30
result: 29.79


Spoiler: Times



26.81, (37.48), 34.98, 27.66, 29.03, (DNF), (DNF), (35.54), 28.61, (35.24), 31.36, (DNF)


ew counting 34, still happy because I haven't done 3BLD at all in the past week


----------



## CarterK (Nov 18, 2017)

I guess I'll do some to keep this thing alive. 
3BLD: Race to sub 1: 52.17 (1/3)
Time List:
1. 53.74 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 U' R2 U' B2 F' L' U L' R D B' D' U2 L' 
2. (1:25.80) F' R2 B' L D2 L U' F L U2 F2 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 
3. (DNF(1:27.46)) R U2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 F D' U F R' U' R U' B' D' 
4. 49.98 R2 U2 B' F2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 F U R' B L' D' L' D2 U F2 
5. 55.29 D F2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U' L2 U' L2 B' U B D F R D R2 F R 
6. (59.33) U' L D' B U D2 L B2 R' U2 F2 U' F2 D R2 L2 B2 D F2 U' 
7. (1:11.31) D2 U2 L F2 D2 L D2 R' B2 D2 R2 D L' R U B' L U' B2 R B 
8. 54.42 U' L2 D L2 D' L' B R' F L' B2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 R 
9. 48.75 D' R2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B U R' D L' R' F L B U' 
10. (1:17.50) R B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L' U2 F2 R' F U' B' U2 L2 R' U2 B2 L2 
11. (58.96) U' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' L B' R' D U R' F R B R' 
12. 50.68 L2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' B' L' B' U B' L F' D2 L' R

Nice ao12!, stupid counting 1:25 kept it from being sub 1 but whatever.


----------



## T1_M0 (Nov 19, 2017)

Life updates: I got MBLD national record. I was busy practising. New round up soon.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 20, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Life updates: I got MBLD national record. I was busy practising. New round up soon.


Congratulations!!


----------



## T1_M0 (Nov 23, 2017)

Round 22 Results


Results for round 22 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes.


Round 23
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. If you take a hiatus, you won't lose your streak. If you are first time racing, or changed your method, please include it to your post as well (no need for that in MBLD though).
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. F' L2 R2 B L2 R2 B U2 B' D2 F2 D' F D' R2 U B2 R U2 L' B'  
2. F2 R2 L U R F' L F2 B L F U2 F R2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 F  
3. F2 B' L F' U D F' B2 R' U2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 B2 R2 D L2 U2  
4. D2 L D2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R' D2 L F' U B2 F U L2 D' R2 F'  
5. F' U R' U2 L' D' B D L2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U' R2 D2  
6. F2 U2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 R' B2 R2 D F R' D2 R B D' L' D2 R'  
7. R2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 B L2 B' R2 F' L B D' L B U' L B2 R2 B2  
8. R' D2 U2 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 R' F2 U2 F' L' R' D' F2 L U' L' U R2  
9. D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U L' B F2 U2 F R D L F2 L  
10. L2 F' U' R F2 U R' D' L U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R2  
11. B2 U2 F R2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 U F2 L' B' L' U2 R F2 U2 R2  
12. U2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D B2 F R2 B L B' U B2 F' D F 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. B' F' R B2 R2 Fw Rw Uw L' D R' D U L' Uw B2 Fw F U' Fw2 Uw' F' R B Uw' Rw2 R2 U2 R2 B Uw L2 B' Fw F2 U F' D' U2 Fw 
2. R' D Uw' L Fw2 L' Uw' U' F2 R' B2 L' F L2 R D2 F2 L B L Rw R' U2 B U Fw2 Uw Fw F2 U' F L2 B L' Rw2 Fw' F U' F2 Rw' 
3. U' L' Rw2 R2 F U' R F2 Rw' D' Uw R Uw F' Rw2 R' U' R2 D' B Uw2 B' Fw2 Rw2 R' B' Uw2 Rw' F R' U2 Fw2 Rw B L' Fw D' B' F2 Uw2 
4. D F U2 Fw' F' Uw B' U' B2 Fw L R' Fw R2 Fw' R' B2 R2 Fw2 L2 B Fw' U L2 Fw F2 Rw B' U Fw U L' Rw' D' Uw2 L' Uw' Rw2 Fw Rw2 
5. Fw2 F2 Rw2 Uw F D U2 R2 F' R' D L' F' R Uw' U2 L R2 Fw2 D' F2 R2 B' U' L' F' D2 R2 Fw Rw' B' Uw U' L' U L R2 Uw U2 R





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. Bw2 Fw Rw R2 D2 Dw U L Rw B2 F' D' Uw' Fw' Uw' Fw2 Lw Fw L Lw2 D2 L U' Rw D' U' Fw2 D' Dw2 U L2 D2 Uw' F' Rw' R' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 R' B' Bw2 D' Uw Bw D' Uw B2 D' U' Bw U2 L' Dw B2 Fw' Lw Uw' F U2 
2. U' R' D2 Dw U F R2 D2 Dw Rw' D U F2 D2 L Lw2 B L2 Fw' Uw U2 Bw Uw2 U2 Lw' Uw2 F2 D B' Fw Rw R B L2 Lw2 B' R Dw Bw2 Fw' Uw2 B' Fw' R Dw F Lw2 Rw F' Dw Uw U Rw' Bw' Fw' Dw2 B L Lw2 Dw2 
3. D' Dw' F L' Lw Rw2 D2 Dw2 Uw U L2 U' Rw' Uw2 Fw' U' Bw Uw Fw U R' B' Uw' F Lw U2 B' U Lw2 B Bw2 L2 Rw R2 B2 R' Bw' Dw' Bw2 Lw Bw2 L' R2 Bw2 F' Lw R Uw' Fw' Uw Fw' F Uw' Lw D Dw' F' L' Fw' Uw' 
4. L' D' F2 Uw2 Fw D' Bw' F' Rw2 R Dw Fw' Lw F2 Uw2 F2 D2 Dw2 Uw' B D2 Dw' U' F' L2 Rw' R' Dw' B2 Bw2 F U2 L2 D' F2 Rw Fw R F2 Uw' Lw' B2 Bw2 Uw B2 Lw' Rw' R' Bw2 Rw D2 U2 Fw' L2 Fw Uw' F U2 Fw' Dw' 
5. L R Bw2 L2 D Uw' F2 Rw R B2 Uw2 L Bw L R Fw' F D2 Uw2 Lw R F' Uw Rw U2 L' Rw2 Uw Bw' Fw' Lw2 B' Uw R' D Dw' Lw Rw2 B2 D' Lw' Rw2 D' L2 D' Dw2 L' Lw2 B' F' Lw2 Fw Lw' R2 D2 Uw U2 Lw2 Dw Bw2



*MBLD*
Generate your own scrambles. You can do three attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to; you decide it!
_____________

Good luck!


----------



## CarterK (Nov 23, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Results for round 22 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes.


I'm not on there. (3BLD)


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 23, 2017)

I am currently working on corner comms so my corners are probably going to dnf me a lot 

3bld goal sub 1:50
Mo6NS


4bld goal get a success 
Bo5: DNS

5bld get a success (don't care about time)
Bo5: DNS

Multibld goal 3+ Points
Bo3: DNS


----------



## CarterK (Nov 23, 2017)

52.21 wow
1. (1:20.73) F' L2 R2 B L2 R2 B U2 B' D2 F2 D' F D' R2 U B2 R U2 L' B' 
2. (1:31.09) F2 R2 L U R F' L F2 B L F U2 F R2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 F 
3. (1:24.07) F2 B' L F' U D F' B2 R' U2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 
4. 1:02.08 D2 L D2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R' D2 L F' U B2 F U L2 D' R2 F' 
5. (1:06.87) F' U R' U2 L' D' B D L2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 
6. 59.29 F2 U2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 R' B2 R2 D F R' D2 R B D' L' D2 R' 
7. (1:05.13) R2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 B L2 B' R2 F' L B D' L B U' L B2 R2 B2 
8. 48.60 R' D2 U2 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 R' F2 U2 F' L' R' D' F2 L U' L' U R2 
9. 27.63 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U L' B F2 U2 F R D L F2 L 
10. 54.12 L2 F' U' R F2 U R' D' L U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 
11. (1:12.10) B2 U2 F R2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 U F2 L' B' L' U2 R F2 U2 R2 
12. 1:01.52 U2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D B2 F R2 B L B' U B2 F' D F

100% success rate wow im good. also CRAZY pb single on a 12/6. No pauses at all and easy memo. The recognition of the float was good too. I won't beat that in a while.


----------



## T1_M0 (Nov 23, 2017)

CarterK said:


> I'm not on there. (3BLD)


I'll add your results when I get home.


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 23, 2017)

MBLD Goal: 50 cubes sub hour (accuracy doesn't matter)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 25, 2017)

3BLD: *1:33.79* (10/12) so slow, only one memo time sub 42 


Spoiler



01:35.49 50 0
01:38.76 50 0
02:09.35 69 0
02:01.54 59 0
01:56.31 49 0
02:03.79 71 1
01:53.37 56 0
01:43.32 44 1
01:19.90 45 0
01:35.95 26 0
01:23.80 42 0
01:48.84 49 0


4BLD: *7:36.65 *(7:36, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF) 
5BLD: *10:58.00   * (WOW, my first success sub-11. last PB was over two years ago)
(10:58, DNF, DNF, ...)

Edit note: I was first sub-11 in Sweden then. Now. three lousy days later I am number 3!! Sigh.


----------



## T1_M0 (Nov 28, 2017)

MBLD (23 points)
1. 21/25 1:25:08
Okay first try at 25. Predicting my time will drop tremendously after a few attempts.
2. 22/25 1:16:26
Drilling


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 9, 2017)

New multi goal: attempt 20 cubes in an hour. Still working on the new system. Progress is slow because I don't have as much time to practice.

*Multi*: 3/5 in 18:05.58 [10:52/7:12], 4/5 in 13:56.18 [8:55/5:00], DNS = 4/5 in 13:56.18

Great time improvement.

(Will do the other attempts tomorrow, unless a new round starts.)


----------



## T1_M0 (Dec 10, 2017)

Round 23 Results


Results for round 23 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes.


Round 24
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. If you take a hiatus, you won't lose your streak. If you are first time racing, or changed your method, please include it to your post as well (no need for that in MBLD though).
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. D L2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 R B2 R' D R D2 U2 B U R2 
2. U' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 F D2 R' U' B' F2 L' F L R' F2 
3. F2 U2 L' B2 L2 U2 R F2 R' B2 R2 B' F D2 L F2 U' F2 D' R F 
4. B2 U2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D B2 R B R2 D2 B2 R D' B F D2 U' 
5. B2 L' F2 L U2 F2 L D2 B2 D2 R D' R' U' B L D' R U2 R2 
6. L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 D' F2 U B' L2 F2 R F R U' 
7. B2 U2 B U' L2 F' D' R U L2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 U R2 D' 
8. R D2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' B2 D2 F2 D' F' L' F2 U' R D2 B2 D2 R2 
9. F B' D' R2 U2 L' F R2 D' B2 D2 F L2 F D2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 
10. U R2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' U' F2 R2 B' L B L D2 F' R' B' R' 
11. L' U' B' R' F L U R' U F U2 L2 F2 U R2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 F2 
12. F L B R U B2 U2 R L2 U' D2 F2 U2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 B R2 B 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. D' B' Fw2 Uw2 B' D F2 U' Fw' Uw U F' L' Uw' L2 Rw' F R F' Uw2 B' D2 L U2 R D2 B' D' Uw2 Rw' U' L' Fw2 R2 F D2 Fw' Uw2 U' R
2. Rw2 B Fw2 F2 Rw' B2 Fw2 F L2 F2 R' B2 L Rw2 U2 Fw R U F2 Rw Uw F Rw' F2 R2 D Rw2 F2 U2 R' F' D2 B Rw2 R D Rw Uw' L R2
3. U' L' Rw' U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U L' R2 Uw2 L2 U2 B2 Rw R' Fw2 D' Uw' U' B' L2 D2 F' Rw Uw B2 R' B R' B2 L' D' U2 Fw2 R2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 F'
4. Uw B Fw D B L2 Rw F' D F' Rw' R' Fw L' R Fw2 D' U F Uw Fw2 L' Rw2 Uw' Rw R2 Fw R' D2 B R2 Fw2 L2 Uw Rw2 B F D' Uw' U'
5. F2 U2 Fw R' Fw' D Uw' U' L' Rw U2 L' Fw' Uw L' D U' Rw' Uw2 F2 R' U2 R Uw F Rw D' L B2 F' R Uw F Rw' D' R' B' Fw2 R' D'





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. Lw U' Bw' F2 Lw' R' D2 Dw L' R D2 R' Dw L' Lw' Rw2 Uw U' Fw2 F2 D' Dw Lw R' B2 R2 F2 L' Rw2 U2 F Rw Uw2 U' Fw2 Lw R2 Bw2 Fw' L' B2 F L2 R Fw2 L' Lw' B2 U2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 L2 Lw' U' B Fw' F' Rw' Bw
2. Uw2 Rw B' Uw2 Lw' Fw' R D2 L2 Dw' U2 B2 U' B2 Bw2 Fw2 D2 Dw B Fw' Lw D B' R2 Fw F Rw2 U' Rw' Dw Uw' Fw F' Dw Lw2 Rw2 U Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 D2 Dw2 L' Lw D' Rw2 Uw' R' D' Lw Rw' Dw2 L2 Lw2 D2 B Lw' Rw' Uw2
3. F Lw2 Rw' U R Bw' Fw' F' D2 F2 Uw2 Bw D Lw2 D Fw2 Dw' Uw F' D Dw' Bw2 Dw' Lw Dw' U Rw' D Dw Lw' R2 Fw' L2 Rw2 D' B Fw2 L2 R U B F2 Dw Uw2 Bw' L2 U' R' D' Lw' Fw2 Rw2 Dw2 R Dw2 Bw2 Uw' U' Fw' Uw
4. Rw2 F D' Lw U' R Bw' R2 D Uw U' Fw' R' F L' R F L2 R Uw' B' Bw' F' U2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 R F D B' F2 Lw U2 F2 Lw Rw' F2 Rw' D Dw2 Bw2 Lw' Fw2 D' Dw' U2 Lw' R2 D2 Uw Rw2 Uw' L Lw' B Bw L' Rw Dw2
5. Bw' L2 F R D2 R2 Uw' U2 R2 Uw F R Dw2 U' B2 D2 F2 D2 Uw' L' Lw2 Bw2 D' Bw' Fw' R' F' R2 Dw2 L2 B Bw2 Rw2 F2 Rw B Lw2 R2 D R' Dw Rw2 U' R' B2 U2 F' R Uw' R F2 Dw2 F' Lw F' D2 Bw' Fw R' Uw



*MBLD*
Generate your own scrambles. You can do three attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to; you decide it!
_____________

Good luck!


----------



## T1_M0 (Dec 10, 2017)

MBLD (23 pts)

20/25 1:24:31 [58:57] //memo was a disaster

17/25 1:15:xx [50:xx] //pretty good memo at the first 16, however forgot things and did stupid execution mistakes -> dragged the execution time up

I think I'll start doing first 16 and last 9 separately, that's probably going to help me tremendously.


My cstimer stopped saving the times, any advice? Couple days ago all my times just got deleted and now nothing appears on the times list.


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 11, 2017)

*Multi:* 3/5 in 15:05.77 [9:10/5:55], 4/5 in 14:22.73 [9:09/5:13], 2/5 in 15:31.89 [9:29/6:02] = *4/5 in 14:22.73*
Once I finish my corner comm list and start drilling it, execution should go down a lot.
*4BLD:* 5:39.80 [2:59/2:40], DNF(5:53 [2:46/3:06]), DNF(5:52 [2:51/3:01]), DNS, DNS = *5:39.80*
Now using comms for centers, looking to get back to where I used to be.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 15, 2017)

5BLD: *12:41.03, *DNS (one second too slow)
4BLD: 6:23.68, DNF, *6:07.67, *DNS...
3BLD: *1:25.46 *(10/12)


Spoiler: times



01:26.56 41 0
01:26.58 42 0
01:40.79 48 1
02:15.16 88 0
01:19.02 33 0
01:56.95 58 0
01:30.95 36 0
01:57.15 56 0
01:42.75 51 1
01:31.77 47 0
01:17.85 27 0
02:55.16 28 0
[/spolier]


----------



## CarterK (Dec 15, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> My cstimer stopped saving the times, any advice? Couple days ago all my times just got deleted and now nothing appears on the times list.


Is the time list there, or do the actual times just disappear?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 16, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> My cstimer stopped saving the times, any advice? Couple days ago all my times just got deleted and now nothing appears on the times list.


I reset all my sessions when it happened to me and it seemed to fix it.


----------



## CarterK (Dec 16, 2017)

Race to sub 1: 
Pretty nice solves

ao6: 45.52

1. 39.74 D L2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 R B2 R' D R D2 U2 B U R2 
2. 43.69 U' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 F D2 R' U' B' F2 L' F L R' F2 
3. (DNF(57.66)) F2 U2 L' B2 L2 U2 R F2 R' B2 R2 B' F D2 L F2 U' F2 D' R F 
4. (DNF(1:18.77)) B2 U2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D B2 R B R2 D2 B2 R D' B F D2 U' 
5. 51.31 B2 L' F2 L U2 F2 L D2 B2 D2 R D' R' U' B L D' R U2 R2 
6. 45.48 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 D' F2 U B' L2 F2 R F R U' 
7. 43.51 B2 U2 B U' L2 F' D' R U L2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 U R2 D' 
8. (53.30) R D2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' B2 D2 F2 D' F' L' F2 U' R D2 B2 D2 R2 
9. 49.39 F B' D' R2 U2 L' F R2 D' B2 D2 F L2 F D2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 
10. (1:06.94) U R2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' U' F2 R2 B' L B L D2 F' R' B' R' 
11. (DNF(44.16)) L' U' B' R' F L U R' U F U2 L2 F2 U R2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 F2 
12. (DNF(1:10.40)) F L B R U B2 U2 R L2 U' D2 F2 U2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 B R2 B

3/3. Nice 39 to start it off. only one counting solve sup50


----------



## T1_M0 (Dec 31, 2017)

Round 24 Results


Results for round 24 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes.

@CarterK graduated from 3BLD


Round 25
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. If you take a hiatus, you won't lose your streak. If you are first time racing, or changed your method, please include it to your post as well (no need for that in MBLD though).
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. U2 R2 F' L2 B2 R B' U B D2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L2  
2. D L2 F L U' F2 R' B' U2 R' F R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B D2 F B  
3. R2 F L2 R2 F L2 B' L2 B' R2 B L D2 L' D' R' D' U B' R2 B'  
4. R U2 R' D2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 R' U' L U' F' R F2 L B' L U2  
5. R' F D R2 U D2 F' L2 D' F2 B2 R' U2 R2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 L'  
6. R' U R D' L B' L' F' U R F' L2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F  
7. R2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D U' R2 U B' R2 U R2 U2 R' D' L' U' B R'  
8. D L' F B R2 L' F2 U2 F D B R2 B R2 B U2 D2 F U2 R2  
9. L2 B R2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R' D' L2 B2 D F D' L2 F R B  
10. F R2 U L' U F D B R F2 U2 R2 U F2 U L2 D R2 L2 D'  
11. U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 U' F D' U2 R2 U' R B2 D'  
12. D2 R2 F2 R U2 L B2 R' D2 L' F2 D' B2 F' R B R' U' L D U'



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. L2 Uw B2 Uw' B F L2 R2 Uw2 U2 Rw' R' Fw D2 U B2 Fw2 Uw L B2 F L Rw2 D U L R Uw2 Rw2 F Uw2 Fw2 R2 U' Fw' F' Uw U Fw2 D 
2. D' Uw2 L' R2 U2 L' D2 Uw' Fw F2 D' L B2 L Rw Uw B Rw2 Fw' F2 L2 R2 F' D2 U' L2 Rw Uw' Fw2 D2 U Fw' D R D2 Uw' U R D2 Uw 
3. Fw L2 Rw' D' U2 L' B' Fw2 F' D' B Fw2 Rw' B2 F2 L Rw' R' Uw2 Rw' Fw Rw' R B D' Fw R' F2 D' B' F2 L' U R D2 U2 Rw2 B2 R2 Fw 
4. F' R2 U Rw' R' F' R2 D' B F2 L B2 Fw F U2 F R' B' F2 Rw2 Fw' D B2 Uw R2 D2 B' Rw' B F' D2 U' F U' R2 Uw2 U Fw F R2 
5. Rw U2 L' Fw2 R' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 L Fw' Uw Rw2 R' Uw F' U' L2 B2 Fw2 R2 B' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 F2 D' Fw2 L2 Rw' Fw' F2 Uw' R2 D2 Uw' U B R' F2 D2





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. U F2 Uw2 Lw B2 Bw' Lw' Dw2 Uw2 R2 F D' U' B F2 R' Fw2 Uw U Rw2 D Bw Rw2 B2 Rw2 B2 F Uw2 U' B' Bw' Fw' Uw2 B2 Fw2 R Uw2 U2 L2 Fw F2 Lw' Uw L2 B Bw2 Rw' R2 Fw R2 Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 F2 Rw Bw Uw Rw' Dw Uw' 
2. Lw' B2 Bw' D' Dw' U2 Rw Uw Fw' Dw' Bw' Uw U L2 B2 Fw2 D2 B2 F L2 D2 B' R2 D' Uw U Lw Rw2 D Dw R Fw' D2 R Bw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw F Lw Bw' Fw2 F2 Uw L' Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 D' Dw2 L Uw2 R2 D' R2 Fw F' R' Dw2 Fw 
3. Fw U' Fw' Lw2 U R2 D R' Bw2 U R2 Bw' D' Bw2 L2 Rw' U2 Bw' Fw D2 Dw' Uw U2 Lw' Rw2 D' Uw L2 U' Bw' U Lw2 R' Dw2 Uw2 L Rw' Uw2 U2 Fw Lw B Bw' U2 Bw' D' L' Bw' Dw2 Uw2 U2 F2 Uw' L' R2 Bw2 F' D2 Dw2 U2 
4. Fw L Lw2 R2 U R Uw' Rw2 R2 Bw F2 Lw2 Uw B2 Dw' U' Fw L F' Uw' R2 D' Dw2 Uw U' R D B2 L2 U' Lw' R D Dw2 U' Rw Fw' Uw Fw F2 Dw' B' F2 D' Dw F U2 Fw' F' Lw2 B2 Lw Rw2 R D' Dw2 Uw' U' R2 Fw2 
5. U' F Uw' Lw' U' Bw' Uw' Bw' L Rw' Fw R B2 Lw' B Fw2 L2 U' B' Fw2 F Uw2 U2 B' L U2 B' Bw F' R' Fw D Fw Uw' Rw2 F2 U' Bw F2 D2 L' Rw' Fw Lw2 Bw Fw' U' L' Lw' D' Bw Lw2 Rw B Uw2 Fw2 L2 Lw Bw Fw'



*MBLD*
Generate your own scrambles. You can do three attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to; you decide it!
_____________

Good luck!


----------



## T1_M0 (Dec 31, 2017)

MBLD (25 cubes sub-hour)

Drilling 17 until... sub-40? At least I have to drill my corner comms, I noticed I barely use any at the moment (my execution is almost a minute/cube).

1. 14/17 46:29 [31:15] couple random execution errors


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 31, 2017)

Good to be back 

3bld goal sub 1:50
Mo6 DNS

4bld goal get a success
Bo5: ~10:20.xx


Spoiler: 4bld solves



1. something around 10:22. Decided to randomly change my memo and execution order halfway through the solve before realizing that wouldn't work. Stackmat timed out so I checked time off of footage.
2. DNF(8:18.85) didn't undo a l' setup or did l instead of l2 to undo a setup. That was the only mistake.
3. DNF(6:06.92) off by 2 center targets and 6 wing targets
4. DNF(8:02.68) think I mixed up the order of some wing pairs. All but 13 wings solved.
5. DNF(8:37.96)



Multibld goal 3+ Points
Bo3: 12/13 in 59:02.11


Spoiler: mbld solves



1. 9/13 in 1:08.13 
(I figured out what I had at 1 hour but I forgot and it sucks anyway lol.
2. 12/13 in 59:38.68
Forgot to execute the pair CF which resulted in the dnf cube off by a 3cycle
3. 12/13 in 59:02.11
Traced the final letter pair of the 3bld cube as SB when it was SM. 100% execution and recall accuracy but that memo mistake resulted in my 3bld cube being off by 2 flipped edges


----------



## Oatch (Jan 1, 2018)

Feeling like joining in on all the fun, starting to get into 3BLD a bit more seriously so we'll see how I go! Hopefully I'm not too slow to participate!

3BLD Goal: Sub 3:30
TuRBo/OP
Mo6: 3:41.08



Spoiler: Times



1. 3:38.19
2. 3:11.55
3. (DNF[4:42.46]) [2 flipped edges]
4. (DNF[3:17.51]) [edge 3-cycle]
5. 4:01.35
6. 4:08.55
7. (4:15.60)
8. (DNF[4:23.57]) [edge 3-cycle]
9. (DNF[5:03.12]) [added an unnecessary corner target at the end]
10. 3:36.67
11. (DNF[3:47.09]) [Messed up during execution]
12. 3:30.14

This may very well be the most 3BLD solves I've done in a day. Success rate seems fairly good, and I feel like I'm a lot closer to my target than I initially thought!



MBLD Goal: 2/2 in sub 10:00


Spoiler: Times



Attempt #1: 1/2 in 11:05.41, second cube off by 4c,2e. Memo in 5:11.64


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 1, 2018)

Multi: 4/5 in 13:11.76 [6:48/6:23], 4/5 in 15:01.72 [8:04/6:57], 3/5 in 14:36.26 [8:00/6:35] = *4/5 in 13:11.76 [6:48/6:23]
*
Time to take another short break from solves while I finalize by action list and redo my object list.


----------



## CarterK (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm getting 25 cubes for multi, so I'm going to start multi next week I think.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 1, 2018)

4BLD:
1: 7:20.45 (4:59) what happened to memorizing?
2: 9:31.51 (6:47) disturbed during memo
3: dnf (5:47/3:32) an easy scramble, solved too fast  (5x)
4: *5:28.03 *(easy)
5: dnf (6:11 easy)

3BLD: 1:19.70 (9/12)


Spoiler



01:32.97
01:43.45
DNF
00:57.83
01:26.52
02:01.00
DNF
01:13.72
01:35.06
DNF
01:12.10
01:58.98



5BLD: *13:04.95* (8:31), 13:27.10 (8:20 long recall pause)


----------



## CarterK (Jan 2, 2018)

Race to sub 45: mo6: 44.22 (1/3)
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-1
avg of 12: 53.12

Time List:
1. (1:09.29+) U2 R2 F' L2 B2 R B' U B D2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L2
2. (DNF(1:07.85)) D L2 F L U' F2 R' B' U2 R' F R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B D2 F B
3. 48.77 R2 F L2 R2 F L2 B' L2 B' R2 B L D2 L' D' R' D' U B' R2 B'
4. 41.75 R U2 R' D2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 R' U' L U' F' R F2 L B' L U2
5. (53.85) R' F D R2 U D2 F' L2 D' F2 B2 R' U2 R2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 L'
6. (1:08.89) R' U R D' L B' L' F' U R F' L2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F
7. 45.22 R2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D U' R2 U B' R2 U R2 U2 R' D' L' U' B R'
8. (56.14) D L' F B R2 L' F2 U2 F D B R2 B R2 B U2 D2 F U2 R2
9. 47.32 L2 B R2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R' D' L2 B2 D F D' L2 F R B
10. 33.74 F R2 U L' U F D B R F2 U2 R2 U F2 U L2 D R2 L2 D'
11. 48.41 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 U' F D' U2 R2 U' R B2 D'
12. (51.52) D2 R2 F2 R U2 L B2 R' D2 L' F2 D' B2 F' R B R' U' L D U'

Last solve I did a cool thing with corners, a conjugate with a vperm.

Multi: 15+ points sub hour

11/11 in 53:35+


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 4, 2018)

Guess I'm back 

Not a very good result but I'll take it. I swear edge flips will be the death of me, lol. 

Had been a while since I last did BLD with Box + Stackmat too. This and the lack of warm-up might have weighed in a bit towards the sup-60s.

Hopefully I can get back on a good streak xD


*Round 25
Goal:* Sub 1:05
*MoB6:* 57.17

1. (53.56) 
2. (DNF(1:00.39)) 
3. DNF(1:05.05) 
4. DNF(57.41) 
5. 55.59 
6. 1:10.66 
7. 53.94 
8. DNF(1:04.84) 
9. 1:08.95 
10. 1:03.56 
11. 59.22 
12. DNF(1:01.89)


----------



## RyuKagamine (Jan 10, 2018)

3BLD Goal: Successful Result
TuRBo/OP

1. DNF U2 R2 F' L2 B2 R B' U B D2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L2
2. DNF D L2 F L U' F2 R' B' U2 R' F R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B D2 F B
3. DNF R2 F L2 R2 F L2 B' L2 B' R2 B L D2 L' D' R' D' U B' R2 B'
4. DNF R U2 R' D2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 R' U' L U' F' R F2 L B' L U2
5. 5:09.495 R' F D R2 U D2 F' L2 D' F2 B2 R' U2 R2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 L'
6. DNF R' U R D' L B' L' F' U R F' L2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F
7. DNF R2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D U' R2 U B' R2 U R2 U2 R' D' L' U' B R'
8. 7:27.281 D L' F B R2 L' F2 U2 F D B R2 B R2 B U2 D2 F U2 R2
9. DNF L2 B R2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R' D' L2 B2 D F D' L2 F R B
7 DNFs,Losing avarege
10-12.DNS


----------



## CarterK (Jan 24, 2018)

My goal for 15 points doesn't seem that far off! I just got 14/15 in 1:02:xx+


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 24, 2018)

Hey @T1_M0 let's get baxk


----------



## T1_M0 (Jan 24, 2018)

Whoops yeah


----------



## T1_M0 (Jan 30, 2018)

Round 25 Results

Let's get baxk

Results for round 25 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes.

I'm going to rearrange the list and probably remove those who haven't competed in 10 rounds.

Round 26
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. If you take a hiatus, you won't lose your streak. If you are first time racing, or changed your method, please include it to your post as well (no need for that in MBLD though).
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. U R L B' U R' F U R U2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 
2. F' L2 B U L' F2 R' L2 D2 F' R' F2 B2 D2 R B2 R' F2 R B2 L 
3. R U2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 F2 L' F2 R2 U' F' L2 F D R' B' F R 
4. L2 F' U' R' U' D' L' U' F' B' D' R2 U L2 F2 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U 
5. B2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L' D2 F L' U L2 U2 R2 B' U' 
6. R U2 L2 R F2 D2 R' B2 F2 D2 B D L' R' F D F2 U' F' L' 
7. L B2 U2 L' F2 L D2 L' F2 L R U' F L' R' B D2 L' D2 U 
8. R L2 B' D' F B' R' D' L' U2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 
9. U' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 R' B' F' R D2 B2 D' L B2 R2 
10. L2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 L F D2 F2 R' D' R2 D' F R' 
11. U2 L2 B2 D F2 U B2 L2 D L2 F' U' R' D' U2 R2 B D2 L R B' 
12. B2 D' R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 D2 B2 L U L' U2 L' B' R F L' F2



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. B U' R' B R' D U' Fw U Fw Rw' B2 D2 B' Fw' F2 L2 R' U L Fw F D' Uw Rw D2 L R' B2 D2 R2 D' Uw U L' B Fw2 D' Uw' F2
2. L' Uw' L Rw' Uw R2 B2 L' U Fw' L D B R U B' U R' F' U' R D L' Rw D B Rw Uw2 Rw2 Fw F' Uw' U' R F' L U F2 Rw Uw
3. L' Rw' Uw2 L B' U' B2 R2 D2 R' Fw Rw R D' Uw L' R2 U F' R' B2 Rw2 D R' Uw2 U' L2 D R' D B F' L2 U2 Fw' L2 U L2 Rw D
4. F' Rw2 Fw' D Uw U Fw' F2 Rw U L2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw Rw R D2 B2 U2 B' Fw' R F' D' Uw U2 Fw2 Rw B Uw L' R F2 Uw' B Rw' R2 U B' Fw'
5. Uw' Rw' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 F2 L2 B D Rw2 R2 U2 Fw F L2 Rw D Uw2 L2 Fw' F' L B2 F' L2 B2 Fw D' U F' L2 Uw2 R B Uw2 Rw2 R2 U2 Fw U





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. Dw2 U Lw' B' F' U Rw' B2 Uw' Bw F2 Rw D' F L' Lw' Rw' D' B' Uw2 L' B2 Dw B2 R Uw' Fw F' U2 L Dw' Uw B' Lw2 Fw F' L' Lw' R' Fw' F' D' U2 L2 R' B F2 L2 B D' F Lw' U Bw Fw' Uw' B Fw' Lw2 F2
2. L' Lw2 F Rw' B Bw2 Fw2 L' Rw2 F' D' U F Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 R2 Bw2 U Bw2 U' Bw F' Lw2 Fw2 L2 Rw Bw2 Fw' R2 Dw U' Lw2 Dw Lw R Fw L2 F' D2 U' L' R' D' Uw' F' D' B2 Dw Uw2 Bw' Uw' Lw2 Bw' Dw U' Fw F Dw U2
3. Uw U Rw' D2 Rw B Fw' F Dw' R D2 Uw2 Lw Fw' Lw' B2 Fw2 L2 B2 Lw D2 Fw2 L Lw Rw' D' L Uw F Dw' R Uw B Fw' F' D2 U R2 B' F' Lw U' L' B2 Lw2 R2 D' Uw' U' Lw Fw F2 R2 B' U2 Rw' R B2 Bw Fw2
4. Dw' U Lw' Uw Bw' R D U Lw' Dw' U2 F Uw R U' B' Fw' L2 Uw U2 Rw2 F' Rw2 R' Fw U2 Bw Fw' Uw' Rw' Dw L' B Fw' L Lw2 Bw' Dw' U2 L Uw' F' L' Uw' U Bw D' Rw U Bw U L' Lw' Rw' R2 U2 B' L2 Rw2 F'
5. R2 Bw2 Fw2 D2 Dw2 L' Lw' Bw' Fw' Rw' B' R' Uw2 Lw2 Dw U2 B Fw2 L2 D2 Dw2 Bw' U' Lw2 Rw R' Bw2 Rw' U Rw Bw' Lw2 R2 B L2 Rw R2 Fw' F' Rw R' Bw2 U2 Bw2 L2 F D2 Rw' U Bw R' D Uw Fw2 Lw Bw L' D' Dw Fw2



*MBLD*
Generate your own scrambles. You can do three attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to; you decide it!
_____________

Good luck!


----------



## T1_M0 (Jan 31, 2018)

MBLD (25 cubes sub-hour)
1. 9/9 20:44
2. 13/25 1:10:xx
3. 22/25 1:09:56

Hm, I was really hoping to sub-hour by now, but not even close. Guess it'll be 21 again at my comp this weekend. Haven't got a bit faster since last autumn


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 31, 2018)

T1_M0 said:


> Let's get baxk



I see what you did there 

Also my R25 isn't updated on the list, apparently


----------



## T1_M0 (Jan 31, 2018)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> I see what you did there
> 
> Also my R25 isn't updated on the list, apparently


It should be, where's the problem :/


----------



## Oatch (Feb 1, 2018)

3BLD Goal: Sub 3:30
TuRBo/3-style + OP
Mo6: 3:08.69


Spoiler: Times



I'll be quoting my splits using the format [memo time/execution time].
1. DNF(3:31.14) [1:55.93/1:35.20]
2. 3:42.47 [1:52.33/1:50.14]
3. (4:19.23) - lost the splits for this one
4. 3:16.73 [1:35.43/1:41.29]
5. 2:57.32 [1:04.40/1:52.92]
6. DNF(3:00.84) [1:16.56/1:44.28] shot to the wrong final target; DNF by 3 corners
7. DNF(2:09.08) [56.48/1:12.59] off by 2 twisted corners. Kinda salty about this because this is an insane time for me (sub-1 memo, fair exec).
8. 3:10.10 [1:26.58/1:43.52]
9. 2:24.90 [1:14.60/1:10.30]
10. DNF(3:21.83) [1:36.73/1:45.09] - off by 3 corners
11. DNF(4:19.16) [1:49.68/2:29.47] - off by 3 corner targets
12. 3:20.59 [1:05.99/2:14.59] execution sucked because of a long pause thinking of a corner comm



MBLD Goal: 2/2 in Sub 10:00
Bo3: 1/2 in 8:42.50



Spoiler: Times



Attempt 1: 1/2 in 8:42.50. 5:05.40 memo/3:37.10 execution. DNF'd the first cube surprisingly - off by 5 corners, so I must have done the wrong 3-cycle by accident. Decent effort overall.



We're baxk bois.

Post 3BLD Addendum: Comfortably hit my goal this week by over 20 seconds - guess from here improvement is coming fairly rapidly. The main thing that sucks for me right now is my execution (mean memo time is 1:23.22, mean exec is 1:45.46), but it should be a lot smoother once my 3-cycles become more automatic.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 4, 2018)

5bld: 14:31 [9:58] slow memo, fast exec, DNF
4bld: 7:43.50 [4:41], 7:36.52[4:34]
3bld: 1:28.36 (10/12)


Spoiler



01:39.15 55 0
01:15.80 21 0
02:26.38 35 0
02:21.92 34 1
01:41.04 34 0
01:38.60 44 1
01:16.54 27 0
01:42.89 24 0
01:28.54 36 0
01:29.07 32 0
02:15.13 45 0
01:59.50 51 0


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Feb 5, 2018)

*Event: *4BLD
*Goal*: Success
*Method:* 3Style / r2 / U2
*Bo5:* 13:15.64
*New Goal:* Sub-15

1. DNF (22:16.01) [14:48.80]
2. DNF (21:09.14) [12:02.63]
3. DNF (16:18.41) [10:27.03]
*4. *13:15.64 [6:56.56] 
5. DNF (16:00.30) [10:09.35]

Next week's goal: Sub 15min



Spoiler: Comments / Rage



*Attempt 1:* Centers are the usual nightmare. Took me _ages_ to trace them.

And apparently I mis-tracsx a few edges which created an opposite PLL Parity... On the FL and FR edges. Huh.

*Attempt 2: *Messed up the execution of Wings. Frustrating, to say the very least as memo was rather solid. Centers, well, those will eventually get good. Their execution is the reason why we can't have nice things.

*Attempt 3: *Off by pretty much all Centers. I hate them so much 

*Attempt 4:* Went full blown YOLO, and it paid off! Went suuuper safe on Centers. Edges were not too bad, and Corners were kinda awkward.

*Attempt 5: *Off by _everything_. Undid a couple slice moves in the wrong directions during Centers and it was all downhill from there.


----------



## CarterK (Feb 5, 2018)

I did a multi yesterday that I'm counting for this. 15/17 in 55:08. Goal is 15 points sub hour.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Feb 5, 2018)

Round 26

*Event: *3BLD
*Goal:* Sub 1:05
*Method:* AM2/3Style
*Mob6: *59.56
*New Goal:* Sub 60

1. (DNF(1:06.52))
2. 1:11.08
3. 1:07.34
4. 54.83
5. 58.98
6. (51.21)
7. DNF(55.22)
8. 1:02.37
9. 1:02.64
10. DNF(56.19)
11. DNF(1:07.27)
12. DNF(55.24)

Eeeeeh, I'll take it. Some dumb mistakes and brainfarts during memo, lol.


----------



## T1_M0 (Feb 17, 2018)

Round 26 Results

Results for round 25 are updated and can be found here (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes.

@Fábio De'Rose graduated from 3BLD!

Round 27
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. If you take a hiatus, you won't lose your streak. If you are first time racing, or changed your method, please include it to your post as well (no need for that in MBLD though).
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. D F2 L2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U B' U2 B' L' U B' D2 L B' F'  
2. F2 L2 R2 U L2 D R2 D2 U' L2 R D F L R' U F2 R' B D  
3. B2 U' L2 U L2 U B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R' U2 B D2 L R' F D' B R2  
4. R' B2 U2 R B2 R' B2 U2 R2 B D' L2 F2 L U' B2 R B2  
5. D2 R U B' R D' B D R' U2 D R2 U2 F2 B2 U' F2 B2 L2 D'  
6. R' U' B R B2 R2 L' U2 L' U2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 L2  
7. R2 U' B2 F2 D L2 R2 U R2 D2 B D R U' L' U' L U  
8. R2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 B R2 F U2 R' D U2 R2 B' L F2 R' U'  
9. R2 U' F2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 B' L D2 F R2 F D2 B' U' B  
10. D2 F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U2 B' F' R' F2 D R' U2 L2 R' F2  
11. F2 L2 R2 F D2 B R2 F' R2 F R U F L2 B' F L' B2 L D2  
12. B2 R D2 R' F2 D2 R B2 D2 F2 R B' L R' B2 U B L2 F' 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.



Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. L2 Fw U' F2 U' L2 Fw U' F' U' B2 U B' F' L2 Rw' Fw L2 D Uw U B' F' Rw U Fw D' Fw2 L2 Rw' R Uw' B' Rw Fw F Rw' R2 B' U 
2. U' Rw' R2 B2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 L' Fw' F2 L2 D2 F' D2 L Fw2 L Fw' F Rw2 R D Uw Fw L Rw U2 B R' Uw' L' Rw2 F' D Fw2 Uw2 U' R2 D' B 
3. Fw2 Uw2 Fw U2 F2 U2 F2 Rw2 Fw' F2 L2 F2 Rw Uw' Fw2 U2 R2 D B2 Fw' Rw' F2 L' Rw D2 Fw' L' Rw' Fw' F' Rw U2 B F L' U2 L Uw' U Rw' 
4. Fw' D2 Uw2 U' L' Rw2 Uw U2 B' D2 U' B Rw' B2 L' Rw' R' U' R' U Fw' Rw' D2 Fw' F L F Rw' D2 B' Uw2 U2 Rw' R B2 U2 B' R' B2 R 
5. R' B2 F R' Uw Rw D R2 Fw R B' L2 Fw2 F' L2 U' B Rw' B2 R' Fw Uw2 R Fw2 R' F2 Rw2 B U R2 D2 Uw2 U' L R2 Fw R D Uw2 F





Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. Uw' B Fw' F2 Lw2 D2 B Dw' Uw' L2 Rw' R2 Bw Dw' B2 Bw2 Fw Lw' R' Bw F Dw' L' D Dw' R2 Dw2 Uw' L' Fw2 L' D' Uw2 R' F2 Dw Bw2 Fw' U Rw' F L Rw' D' Uw' L Uw2 L2 B Dw' Rw' B' Fw' F L B2 L Dw' Uw Bw2 
2. Uw' Rw' B2 L2 B Dw2 Uw' Fw Dw' Uw U2 L' D R' Dw L F2 Uw' R2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 U2 Rw Uw' U' F' U' Lw2 Uw Fw' D2 Dw2 L Rw' R Dw L Fw2 R B2 Bw2 Uw Rw' Uw' B' L' U Lw R Uw' Rw' B2 Fw Rw Dw2 B Fw' Uw' Rw2 
3. F' L2 Rw2 F2 R' B' R Bw' Lw2 Bw2 Fw Dw2 Uw' B2 Fw2 L' Rw2 R' D' Uw2 Rw2 D' Lw Rw Uw2 B Fw D Dw2 R' Dw2 L2 U' B F' Uw Rw2 Uw' B Dw2 R' B Rw Dw U Fw2 Rw' Fw' D2 L2 Uw2 L' Bw Fw' F L2 Lw Dw2 Uw Lw' 
4. D2 Rw U Bw' Fw Dw' U F' Rw2 F2 L' Fw Lw' Fw R2 U2 Lw Rw D' B' F' D2 Fw' Uw' L2 R2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 B' Uw2 L2 Uw Rw2 R2 Uw R F2 R' B2 Fw Lw' F2 D B2 D' Fw2 R' Uw2 L Fw' U Fw U' B' Rw' B2 Dw' Rw R2 
5. Bw F D' F R D Dw R F D Uw U' Lw' Rw' Uw B' F2 D2 Dw' Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 R2 Dw2 R' Fw' D Fw' Uw Bw F' D2 U' L' Fw' U2 Lw R D Dw F Uw2 Fw2 Rw B' L2 Rw' Fw2 Lw2 R' D2 Bw' L Rw' Uw2 B2 Uw B'



*MBLD*
Generate your own scrambles. You can do three attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.

You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to; you decide it!
_____________

Good luck!


----------



## T1_M0 (Feb 17, 2018)

MBLD (25 cubes sub-hour)

1. 15/25 1:02:02


Spoiler: Video












4BLD (sub-5)
1. DNF (4:12) // off by two centers
2. DNF // forgot wing memo
3. DNF // forgot wing memo
4. DNF // forgot wing memo
5. DNF (4:54) // off by 3 wings

Lol whoops. Well, my pb is still 5:20 XD.

3BLD (sub-55?)
DNF, 41.58, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 49.97, 59.10, 58.82, DNF, 1:14.60, 59.92 *= 57.33
*
Nice dnf streak, had to start safetying when I messed up execution so many times


----------



## Oatch (Feb 17, 2018)

3BLD Goal: Sub-3:30
TuRBo/3-style
Mo6: 3:00.62


Spoiler: Times



1. 3:21.49 [1:30.45]
2. 3:01.04 [1:14.67]
3. 3:19.18 [1:29.88]
4. DNF(3:59.17) [1:54.36]
5. 3:25.86 [1:32.30]
6. (3:36.09) [1:58.76]
7. DNF(3:46.72) [2:36.95] messed up in exec, also memo took way too long because I mistraced a bunch of times
8. (4:22.36) [2:47.04] memo took much longer than it should have again because I mistraced so to save time I had to revert to my old parity method
9. 2:50.12+ [1:21.31] undid my last comm setup wrong (did F instead of F')
10. DNF(3:58.56) [2:07.22] off by 4 twisted corners - must have shot to the wrong stickers for a few comms
11. 2:06.00 [1:07.35]
12. DNF(2:15.65) [1:05.59] messed up in execution



Trying to exclusively solve corners with 3-cycles this week. Trying not to get lazy and use OP for tricky cycles.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Feb 19, 2018)

*Event: *4BLD
*Goal*: Sub-10
*Method:* 3Style / r2 / U2
*Bo5:* 7:57.20

*1*. 7:57.20 [4:08.04] PB Single!
2. 9:21.78 [5:09.01]
3. DNF (10:58.70) [5:53.41 (Off by 3 Centers) ])
4. DNF (10:59.64) [6:52.99 (Off by 6 Centers, 3 Corners and 5 Wings) ]
5. 10:34.98 [6:20.87]

Im beyond happy with this result. Accuracy has improved, and I got a PB Single too 

-

Oh, this occurred to me! @T1_M0, 

At first I assumed getting s successful solve would take me much longer, hence my initial goal being just not DNFing at all. Then I thought I'd set it to sub 15 but this has proven to be a surprisingly low barrier to beat.

That being said, do you suggest I keep my current goal at sub-10 for the coming weeks? That's close to my current global, but if I graduate too quickly (If I don't DNF all solves of a round, that should be easy) I'll make sure to set a stricter one to follow up with.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 19, 2018)

*5BLD: 13:16.23*
(DNF, 13:16, DNF, DNF, DNF)
*4BLD: 5:58.71 *
(DNF, 5:58)
*3BLD: 1:33.91*
started with 3 dnfs so had to go a little safer then.


Spoiler



02:16.37 73 1
01:33.24 46 1
01:38.66 41 1
01:36.89 43 0
01:02.13 25 0
01:57.91 46 1
01:27.33 37 0
01:49.16 60 0
04:27.56 45 1
01:56.95 57 0
02:10.33 59 0
01:30.99 43 0


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Feb 19, 2018)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> *Event: *4BLD
> *Goal*: Sub-10
> *Method:* 3Style / r2 / U2
> *Bo5:* 7:57.20
> ...


You're now sub me by 5 seconds


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Feb 19, 2018)

FastCubeMaster said:


> You're now sub me by 5 seconds



You can change that, hah. I don't see me breaking this one for a while unless I get a really easy scramble that I can just YOLO the memo for


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Feb 19, 2018)

*Event: *3BLD
*Goal:* Sub 60
*Method:* AM2/3Style
*Mob6: *51.49

1. DNF(59.05)
2. 47.46
3. DNF (51.04) 
4. 51.69 
5. DNF(53.74)
6. 1:06.79
7. 48.91
8. DNF(1:04.58) 
9. 52.30 
10. 58.77 
11. DNF(59.72) 
12. 49.84 

Great results  yaaay


----------



## Oatch (Feb 26, 2018)

MBLD Goal: 2/2 in sub-10
Bo3: 2/2 in 9:36.77



Spoiler: Times



1. 1/2 in 13:31.98 [8:28.01] DNF'd the second cube by 3e - probably got confused because I initially mistraced but executed the old (wrong) memo. Shame because I went super-safe on memo.

2. 2/2 in 9:36.77 [4:40.68], finally a success, and also within my goal!



Recently changed execution order and parity method, so I'm taking a bit of time to adjust. Hopefully will try to get a few more attempts in before the round closes.


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 3, 2018)

Round 27 Results

Results for round 27 are updated and can be found *here* (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes.

I've been recovering from a shoulder surgery with an arm sling the past month. Back to practising now, I've set some goals that hopefully keep me motivated updating this thread again.

Round 28
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. If you take a hiatus, you won't lose your streak. If you are first time racing, or changed your method, please include it to your post as well (no need for that in MBLD though).
_____________
*3BLD*
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.​


Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. R2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 R' F' L2 D L F2 U B2 R2 F U2  Created with RaphaÃ«l 2.0.0
2. D' F2 D' F2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 B D2 L' B U' F D' F2 U L'  Created with RaphaÃ«l 2.0.0
3. F2 D2 R' D F2 B U L2 D F' D2 R B2 R' D2 R2 U2 B2 L' F2 R'  Created with RaphaÃ«l 2.0.0
4. L2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 F L' F' U2 R' U R2 D2 L B  Created with RaphaÃ«l 2.0.0
5. U2 R D2 L' B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 R B D' F2 D' F' U' L' D B2 F  Created with RaphaÃ«l 2.0.0
6. B2 F2 R2 U2 R' D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L F L2 F R' F2 U' B U F' R'  Created with RaphaÃ«l 2.0.0
7. R2 B2 D L2 D U2 L2 R2 U' R2 U' L D' F L' B' U R' B' L2 U'  Created with RaphaÃ«l 2.0.0
8. R2 F2 D2 R B2 U2 L R F2 D2 F' D L' U F2 L' D2 L2 U F'  Created with RaphaÃ«l 2.0.0
9. U F2 U B2 D L2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 R' D' R2 F' L2 F2 D R' D2 R'  Created with RaphaÃ«l 2.0.0
10. L2 U F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 U F2 L R D' B2 R' D' B D' U L2  Created with RaphaÃ«l 2.0.0
11. D R2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B' U F2 U R U2 B2 F R' D2  Created with RaphaÃ«l 2.0.0
12. D2 U2 L2 B R2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D F R' B D' L2 F2 U' R U
​



*4BLD & 5BLD*
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.​


Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. D2 R' Uw L' Rw R' B' Rw D' B' F' R F2 R2 B Fw L' Rw2 R' B' Fw2 F2 U' L Rw2 R U' Fw2 L Rw R2 B2 D2 F Uw L2 Fw' Rw' Fw2 L2
2. B2 Fw' D' Fw' L2 Rw D L' R' Uw L2 B' Fw2 R' B2 Fw Uw' F' D' Uw2 L Fw Uw2 U R2 B' Uw2 R Uw2 B' F U2 Rw' F2 L U2 B' L B F
3. U2 R' F' D2 U' R' F' U B Uw2 L B R2 Uw' L' U B U2 Rw2 U' Fw' D L2 Rw' B F2 L2 R2 B Fw2 L2 D Uw U' B' F2 U2 L' Rw2 U'
4. Uw' U L Rw' Uw2 B2 Uw Rw D' Uw2 U' B2 Fw' D' B Uw2 F2 Rw' Uw F L' U' R2 Fw2 F Rw' Fw R' Fw U Rw2 R' Fw' Rw2 Fw' Rw U L' B' D
5. F' Uw' Rw' R' Uw L2 R' B2 Uw Rw2 B U' R' F Rw2 F L' Uw' L2 Rw2 R' F' D2 Uw' R F D Uw' U' L2 U Fw' D R2 U' R Uw2 Rw' R D2
​


​


Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



Round 1
1. Bw2 D2 B2 Fw' D Dw2 Uw U Rw' B' F' Lw' R2 Uw F Rw B2 Fw2 F Dw' Lw2 B2 Lw B' Rw Bw2 F' D2 U' F2 Lw' Rw' R Uw2 B2 Dw2 Uw2 F Lw' D' Lw Rw' D2 L' B2 Bw2 D' Dw B' Bw L Uw' B Rw D' R2 Uw' B2 Bw F2 Created with RaphaÃ«l 2.0.0
2. Lw U2 Lw U' Lw2 Fw' L2 Dw L' R' Bw2 Dw' Lw2 Fw Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 F D2 Bw' R2 D' Bw Fw F2 R2 B2 Uw U' Rw Fw2 F' Dw2 U Rw R2 B2 F' U' F Rw2 R2 Uw2 Lw Bw' D' Bw2 F Dw' B Lw' Fw' D2 Dw2 Lw2 R2 D Uw2 L' Dw2 Created with RaphaÃ«l 2.0.0
3. Dw' R F Uw2 B Fw Lw U' Lw2 R F' Dw R2 Bw2 R Fw Uw2 L' B2 Bw' L2 Rw' B' Fw' F Lw R Bw' Fw2 Lw2 Bw Fw' F Lw B Fw D' Uw2 Rw2 D2 R Bw F' Dw2 Rw' R2 D Uw' B2 F' Dw B2 F' R2 B2 L' Bw Dw2 U Fw2 Created with RaphaÃ«l 2.0.0
4. U2 L2 Fw R' Fw2 Rw2 D2 Rw' R D' Rw2 D L Fw' U Lw' Dw' R Fw2 F' D R Uw' B' Fw' F' Lw Uw' U Fw2 Dw2 Uw' U L Rw B L' D2 Dw Bw' Fw F Lw2 D B2 Bw2 Fw Dw U' B' Bw2 Lw' Bw L F Uw2 L F Lw2 Rw Created with RaphaÃ«l 2.0.0
5. R' B Bw' Fw Rw2 R' B' Lw Bw F' Rw B' Bw2 D' Uw Rw2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 U Lw2 Dw' Rw' R2 Uw2 Lw' B2 Dw Uw' U' L2 Bw L' Lw Fw U2 Fw2 L Dw' Fw2 Rw' R F L2 Rw F' U2 L' Bw2 Rw B' Bw2 Rw Dw' Uw2 Fw F' Lw' Uw B
​




*MBLD*
 
Generate your own scrambles. You can do three attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.
 


You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to; you decide it!
 
_____________
 


Good luck!

(the formatting is pretty messed up for some reason)​


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 3, 2018)

MBLD (25 cubes sub-hour)

1. 19/25 1:05:41 // Memo was around 41, main problems for me are missing letterpair images leading to that I have to spend some time to make up some of them on the spot. Also the memo doesn't stick very well -> my reviews take way too much time and I have to spend time during execution to recall some cubes. Practice makes better, this wasn't a bad attempt at all.
2. 21/25 57:36 // Did once for last weekly comp, now again. Goal achieved! More cubes will come.

4BLD (sub-4)
4:24.01 // had to undo a couple wing letterpairs
DNF
DNF
DNF
DNF


----------



## CarterK (Apr 6, 2018)

I might start doing this again soon. kinda forgot about it


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 9, 2018)

*Event: *3BLD
*Goal:* Sub 60
*Method:* AM2/3Style
*Mob6: *50.48

49.52
50.42
59.96 (DNF)
50.95
52.55 (DNF)
53.04 (DNF)
42.78 (DNF)
44.74
58.36 (DNF)
54.54
47.00 (DNF)
52.39

Went full YOLO mode, lol. Pushing TPS has been helping a bit.


----------



## CarterK (Apr 10, 2018)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> *Method:* AM2/3Style


What's AM2?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 10, 2018)

CarterK said:


> What's AM2?



Advanced M2. Uses shortcuts and extensions to save moves.


----------



## Oatch (Apr 10, 2018)

3BLD Goal: Sub 3:30
TuRBo+3-style/3-style
Mo6: 2:27.96


Spoiler: Times



1. (3:14.13) [1:30.40]
2. (2:48.23) [1:37.96]
3. 2:15.83 [1:08.45]
4. (3:20.25) [1:09.90]
5. (DNF(3:04.43)) [1:32.66] exec error
6. 2:39.00 [1:35.67]
7. 2:28.08 [1:06.65]
8. (DNF(2:32.04)) [1:14.79] 2c
9. 2:19.44 [1:05.43]
10. 2:30.64 [1:09.22]
11. 2:34.76 [1:10.80]
12. (DNF(2:03.47)) [55.96] 3c



Smashed my old wimpy goal by a long shot (the comms are paying off). Next round I reckon I'll aim for sub 2:00.


----------



## CarterK (Apr 10, 2018)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Advanced M2. Uses shortcuts and extensions to save moves.


Oh lol I'm dumb.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Apr 10, 2018)

I haven’t done this in forever

3bld - goal sub 1:30
Method - Orozco

4bld - goal sub 10:00
Method - Orozco

5bld - goal success 
Method - Orozco

Mbld - goal 5 points


----------



## Oatch (Apr 14, 2018)

MBLD Goal: 2/2 in sub-10:00
Bo3: 2/2 in 6:41.60

Memo done in [3:43.57], which is pretty good for me considering I was going safe. I may try to do a few more attempts if I have time, but otherwise I'm pretty happy with this attempt (again, it's all going to show how generous my old goals were!).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 14, 2018)

3BLD: *1:28.22 *(only six ok solves )
4BLD: *7:35.53 *
(7:35, DNF, DNF, DNF, 8:31.90) a total of 7 pieces off on the three dnf:s
5BLD: *DNF*
so bad. 1, 2 & 5 were bad. 3 was 2x 14:06 , 4 was 11:46 and so stupid. 
The last move should have been F2 but I did U2. So instead of ok or +2 it was a dnf. You never learn


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 21, 2018)

Round 28 Results
 


Results for round 28 are updated and can be found *here* (Google Sheets). Different events in different tabs. Please inform me if you find any mistakes.​@Oatch graduated from 3BLD!

Round 29
 
Racing to sub-x (and other goals for multi) in all the official blindfolded events. Set the goal, and keep it up for three weeks in a row - or 4 weeks out of 5 - in order to graduate and set a new goal. If you take a hiatus, you won't lose your streak. If you are first time racing, or changed your method, please include it to your post as well (no need for that in MBLD though).
 
_____________

*3BLD*
 
Compete an average of 12, like usual. The six worst attempts will be eliminated and the mean of the remaining six is your result for the week. At maximum, you can get 6 DNF:s without losing your average.
 



Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



1. D B2 D' B2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 L B2 D' L' R' B' F' U' B L2 
2. L2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 B R2 B2 F2 L' B R U L2 R' B L B2 
3. D' L' U' L B' R2 L' U' F2 D' L2 U2 L' B2 R' U2 R' F2 B2 D2 R 
4. F' D2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 B2 D' F L F' U R2 U2 R B2 U' 
5. L D2 L' D2 R B2 R' B2 D2 U2 L2 U' F R D2 U' F L' D' U F 
6. U B2 D F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R B2 F' L U' F2 D' B2 U2 L2 
7. F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 D R2 U F D U B L' D2 B2 R B' R 
8. D2 F' U2 B' F' D2 U2 F2 L' D2 B' L F' D U F R U' 
9. L2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 R' F2 D' F R2 F R U2 F2 U2 
10. D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L' U' R2 B' R D2 B2 F2 R' F' 
11. R2 F2 R D F L2 B U2 B' U2 F2 L2 U L2 U' D' R2 B2 U' B2 
12. B2 D' L2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 B' L' D2 L B R F L B' R' 



*4BLD & 5BLD*
 
Compete 5 attempts, the best of them is your result for the round. Not necessary to use all of the attempts though.
 
​


Spoiler: 4BLD Scrambles



1. B' Fw2 D F2 D2 L' Uw2 R' B Fw2 Rw Uw2 Rw D' Uw' B Uw B' L' Fw D2 Rw' R' F U' Rw Fw' D L' F' R' Uw2 U' B D Uw U R' F' Uw'
2. Fw' D2 Rw2 D' Rw' D R B' F2 R Fw D' Uw2 L' B' Rw' D U2 R Fw Uw' U2 F' U F U F' L Rw2 B2 Fw2 F' U2 L' Rw R' F2 L' Uw' R
3. L R' U B L2 R' D Fw L2 Rw D Uw2 F2 L Rw' U' L Rw2 R B' Fw' F Rw' Fw' R2 B' U2 Rw F2 Uw R' U2 Rw D F' L R Fw' L' R2
4. B' L U B' D' Uw2 B U Rw B2 Fw L' Rw D' L2 Rw2 B' Fw2 L' Fw2 R' D U' L2 U B2 D' Uw U2 F2 Rw U Fw' F2 D Rw' B' L2 B L
5. Uw L Rw' R B' U2 Rw' Uw L' Fw2 Uw2 U2 B' F2 Rw B F L R2 D' F Uw' Rw' F' Uw' L2 Fw2 L' R Uw2 U Rw2 F L B' L2 D2 U2 R2 Fw




Spoiler: 5BLD Scrambles



1. Dw2 R2 Fw D Bw2 Uw F L2 Lw2 Fw L' Lw Rw' Uw2 Bw' F2 Rw2 U' Bw' R' Dw2 Rw2 R B' L' Lw Uw' U' Lw Dw' Uw' U' L' D2 Dw2 U2 B U B Dw F' Rw' Dw Fw2 Lw R' B2 Bw Dw2 Uw2 Bw' Lw2 B2 F2 Lw' B L' Lw B2 D
2. Dw' B Lw2 Bw Fw U' Bw2 D2 Dw F' L Dw Lw' U L2 Uw' Bw L' R Uw2 L Lw' R' B2 R2 U' Bw2 D Rw' D2 Bw2 R U F2 U R2 Uw R' Fw2 R2 F D' Lw' Dw R' D2 U' Rw D' L B' F L' Rw' B Bw F' Rw' D2 Dw'
3. L' Lw R2 Dw R' U' F Lw' Rw' B Fw2 D2 F L Fw2 F2 D2 Dw2 Bw Dw2 L2 Lw Uw' Rw B2 Uw' R2 Fw D2 Dw2 U Fw F' Rw' R B2 Lw' R' Bw L U2 Lw2 Bw2 F2 U' F' Lw Bw R' B' Dw U2 B2 Rw2 U2 Fw Rw2 U' L' Dw
4. F L2 Lw Rw' F2 Rw B' Rw2 Dw' F L2 D Lw' B Bw' F2 L R' Uw2 U2 L2 Rw' R Dw' U Bw2 Lw' Dw2 Bw Fw2 U2 Lw R2 Bw2 Lw' D' Rw2 R2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw Uw2 B2 Uw U Rw' Uw L Lw' Rw2 D Bw Dw Uw2 U R' F L D Rw'
5. Lw2 Rw F Lw' R' Dw' U Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw L2 Lw B2 Dw' Bw2 Dw Bw2 Fw2 F2 L2 Dw2 B' Fw' F U' Bw D2 Bw' Uw' B Bw2 F2 Lw Uw' Lw' Rw R2 D' R Bw2 Fw Lw' Rw F' R B Dw Uw2 B' Bw Fw2 Lw2 Fw Lw' Bw' Rw Fw Uw' U



*MBLD*​
Generate your own scrambles. You can do three attempts per week if you wish to, the best one is count as your result. 1 hour time limit.
 

​You may set whatever goal you feel like, because multi can get so long-term. You can race to a tough goal, or try to keep up your current level. You can also set time goals if you wish to; you decide it!
 


_____________​

Good luck!
 


(the formatting is pretty messed up for some reason)
​


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 21, 2018)

MBLD (30 cubes sub-hour)
1. 18/29 1:19:25
2. 8/30 1:23:30 // umm, let's just not talk about it. I kinda forgot everything
3. 22/25 57:35


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 23, 2018)

*Event :* MBLD
*Goal:* 15 Cubes sub-hour

*1.* 10/12 in 58:34 [44:14]
*2.* 11/12 in 52:34 [38:29]
*3.*

*Event: *4BLD
*Goal:* Sub 10
*Method:* r2/3Style/U2
*Bo5:

1. *DNF (9:09.98)
*2.
3.
4.
5.
*
Damn those Centers. Haven't done this in, like, forever ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

*Event: *3BLD
*Goal:* Sub 60
*Method:* AM2/3Style
*Mob6: *49.67

DNF
40.26
DNF
DNF
42.72
51.94
DNF
DNF
DNF
42.06
1:01.20
1:07.00

Had to safety solve at the end, lol. Way to ruin an average 

By the way, is this my 3rd one already? If so, my next goal is sub 50.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 15, 2018)

Round 29

*4x4 BLD*
Sub 8:00
r2/U2/OP
Ao5: DNF
Best time: 8:51.00 0/3

Will add more events as they come. Also, this is my first post in this thread, so please let me know if I make a mistake or did not put everything in the right order.


----------



## Oatch (May 15, 2018)

3BLD Goal: Sub 2:00
TuRBo+3-style/3-style
Mo6: 2:25.40



Spoiler: Times



1. 2:26.61 [1:13.70]
2. 2:28.49 [1:02.92]
3. (2:45.83) [1:24.11]
4. (DNF(3:33.40)) [1:46.45] 2c
5. 2:18.36 [1:02.98]
6. 2:09.42 [1:08.89]
7. (3:16.78) [1:52.80]
8. (3:32.00) [1:40.81]
9. 2:31.30 [1:17.07]
10. 2:38.24 [1:22.84]
11. (3:44.53) [2:14.39]
12. (DNF(2:29.16)) [1:10.57] 3c



Been a while since I did a massive session like this. Fairly good accuracy overall, though my tiredness was starting to show towards the end where I was partially forgetting memo and hence the long recall. Slowly trying to work some more edge comms in too, but it may take a bit to break the ol' TuRBo habits.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 19, 2018)

*5BLD*: DNF, *11:47.65 , *DNF, 13:12.75
*4BLD: *DNF (4W, one comm backwards), DNF (2X), DNF, DNF, *6:25.73*
so bad accuracy 
*3BLD: DNF *bad streak from Sw. ChSh continues  (5/12)


Spoiler



1:33.53[48.23], DNF(1:08.53)[25.06], DNF(1:32.72)[50.28], DNF(1:20.49)[39.63], 1:34.96[27.59], 1:05.61[27.22], 2:11.13[1:16.87], DNF(1:02.41)[23.17], DNF(1:39.08)[48.60], 1:01.86[25.58], DNF(1:42.11)[52.15], DNF(1:48.21)[1:00.59]


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 7, 2018)

Is this still going?


----------



## Jude The Dude (Jul 7, 2018)

No, the last person posted in July. (At least I think so.  )


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 7, 2018)

Jude The Dude said:


> No, the last person posted in July. (At least I think so.  )



Oh seems last one was in May for me, unless I'm looking in the wrong place!


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 8, 2018)

Hey @T1_M0 I thought we were baxk


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 9, 2018)

Well let's do it then, kinda forgot about this


----------

